# Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007



## Dr.D (29. August 2007)

Shimano´s neuester Streich - bin mal auf Eure Meinungen gespannt bzgl. Design von Ruten und Rolle. 

Laut meinen Informationen gehen sind die Teile wohl ab Oktober
im Handel erhältlich. 

Die Rolle pendelt sich zwischen Aspire und Stella ein.

Die Rute angeblich über Lesath zumindest preislich...

Apropro Preise!!! *schluck*

Stella und Lesath lassen grüssen also beides jenseits der 
500 Euro...

Bin mal gespannt was sonst noch alles preisgünstigere kommen 
wird ...

schöne Grüsse

Marco


Achso: www.shimanofireblood.com #h


----------



## Chrizzi (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108508


----------



## C..pHunter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Moin 

Es werden da so einige neue Sachen kommen! Es wird auch für alle was dabei sein|supergri. Von einer Rute für die Küste (Spinnig), Einer Innovation in Sachen Blank, zwei neuen Weitwurfrollen, Karpfenruten, und und und|supergri. Aber zum Glück nur noch vier Monate und dann ist Weihnachten:q.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Dr.D (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@ Chrizzi 

danke für den Hinweis, hatte ich übersehen - die boardsuche übrigens auch (O:



Also wenn einer diesen Thread wieder löschen kann - dann sollte er es tun - DANKESCHÖN


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Meine Meinung ungesehen dazu: Teurer Designschrott, gutes Marketing.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Sieht die hier nicht der Fireblood verdächtig ähnlich
http://www.umiduri.jp/ZOOMup.php?file_URL=./item_images/ITEM19906.jpg&width=640&height=325

Will Shimano die Europäer für dumm verkaufen? Die sehen zumindestend ziemlich identisch aus. 

Der Unterschied ist nur, das die bei umiduri.jp etwa 185€ kostet und nicht zwischen der Apsire und Stella liegt.

Leider ist die Rolle nicht in der US-Shimanoseite drin und durch die japanische komm ich nicht durch. Die ist als einziges anders aufgebaut ohne brauchbare Übersicht.


----------



## duck_68 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Sieht die hier nicht der Fireblood verdächtig ähnlich
> http://www.umiduri.jp/ZOOMup.php?file_URL=./item_images/ITEM19906.jpg&width=640&height=325
> 
> Will Shimano die Europäer für dumm verkaufen? Die sehen zumindestend ziemlich identisch aus.
> ...



Die Sephia scheint etwas anders aufgebaut zu sein, zumindest hat die Fireblood ein Kugellager mehr. Wo der genaue Unterschied liegt wird sich vermutlich in Kürze herausstellen...


Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Will Shimano die Europäer für dumm verkaufen? Die sehen zumindestend ziemlich identisch aus.


Frag doch mal so rum: Wieso nicht? :g


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die Sephia scheint etwas anders aufgebaut zu sein, zumindest hat die Fireblood ein Kugellager mehr. Wo der genaue Unterschied liegt wird sich vermutlich in Kürze herausstellen...
> 
> 
> Martin


 
Hmm ok die Fireblood wiegt ein par Gramm mehr und hat ein Lager mehr. Das Lager sitzt nicht im Knauf da die Sephia da auch 2 Lager drinne hat. 

Ich denke mal der Unterschied ist wirklich nur das Lager, was überflüssig (vielleicht lose an die Innenwand geklebt) verbaut wurde um hier nochmal gut abzusahnen. 

Daiwa macht es aber nicht anders, die geben aber wenigstens "Test"rollen raus, so das man hier im Laden die High-End Teile mal befummeln kann. Aber wenn mir der Händler sagt: "Die sollte eigendlich 700€ kosten" weil ich meinte 550€ für ne Steez, wäre etwas dolle... meine güte - bei cabelas bekomm ich die für 480€ wenn ich Zoll und so einrechne. 

Ich weiß nicht ob die uns hier nicht mögen oder so, aber auch die TwinPower FB scheint hier ja nicht allzu gut angekommen zu sein (Spiel in der Kurbel). Auch die 4000er FB hier hat gutes Spiel in der Kurbel und hat nun auch Macken im Lauf (eigendlich schon wieder, obwohl es der zweite Einsatz ist nach der original Shimanowartung). 
Überzeugt hat die mich nicht so dolle. Aber ich nehm die lieber mit als die TP FA, da beim Wurf mit der FA der Bügel oft bei mir umklappte (aber nur bei mir, andere konnten damit problemlos werfen). 

Die Japanmodelle sollen sowas ja nicht haben und sind sowieso viel besser... ich frag mich warum die das machen - haben die was gegen uns? Sind wir ein böser Kontinent?


Aber ich finde die Ähnlichkeit der Sephia und der Fireblood zu extrem, das muss die gleiche Rolle sein, nur für uns hier verschlechtert |kopfkrat. 

Irgendwie ist das doch alles kacke......


----------



## sickly86 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

die rute mag ich vom design her nun mal gar nicht. rolle hin oder her... wer so eine haben will, sollte sich die sephia kaufen, hat auf jeden fall den geileren namen  ich lach mich tot fireblood.... sind wir bei den teenage mutant hero tutles?
algemein sollte man in good ol germany kein highend tackle kaufen, falls es hier denn mal irgendwo welches gibt.


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sickly86 schrieb:


> die rute mag ich vom design her nun mal gar nicht. rolle hin oder her... wer so eine haben will, sollte sich die sephia kaufen, hat auf jeden fall den geileren namen  ich lach mich tot fireblood.... sind wir bei den teenage mutant hero tutles?
> algemein sollte man in good ol germany kein highend tackle kaufen, falls es hier denn mal irgendwo welches gibt.




Was dann wiederum die Hersteller veranlasst, nach Deutschland nur noch Billigschrott zu liefern, da die Deutschen ja nur billig kaufen... 

Toller Vorschlag!!! 

Wieso die Rollen mit dem gleichen Namen in Asien besser sind? Und warum die High-End Modelle lieber in den USA anbieten, als hier in Deutschland? Weil hier in Deutschland das meiste Angelzeug verkauft wird, wenn Aldi und Konsorten mal wieder was im Angebot haben. Und die Angelläden stellen sich immer mehr darauf ein. Selbst die größeren Läden bieten heute überwiegend Billigsachen an, weil der Rest nicht mehr gekauft wird. 

Und wenn sich die Einstellung, daß man hier in Deutschland kein highend tackle kaufen soll, noch weiter verbreitet, dann werden wir in Zukunft nur noch Schrott in den Läden finden.

Meinst Du nicht, daß es für die Hersteller wesentlich billiger wäre, nur EINE TwinPower herzustellen, die dann in Asien, USA und Europa vertrieben wird? Nur, da Geiz ja geil ist, wird dann halt in Deutschland eine abgespeckte Version verkauft, die dann aber die hundertfach erwähnten Mängel aufweist. 

Die Amerikaner und Asiaten denken da anders. "You get what you pay."


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Daiwa macht es aber nicht anders, die geben aber wenigstens "Test"rollen raus, so das man hier im Laden die High-End Teile mal befummeln kann. Aber wenn mir der Händler sagt: "Die sollte eigendlich 700€ kosten" weil ich meinte 550€ für ne Steez, wäre etwas dolle... meine güte - bei cabelas bekomm ich die für 480€ wenn ich Zoll und so einrechne.
> ....




Die Steez kostet bei Cabelas ca. 500 USD. Wenn Du dann noch 6% Mehrwertsteuer aufschlägst, dann bist Du schon bei 530 USD. Also nicht mehr so viel von dem Preis entfernt, den Du auch in Deutschland zahlen würdest. Du darfst, um einen fairen Vergleich anzustellen, die Wechselkursdifferenz NICHT mit einbeziehen. Der US Dollar kann auch wieder in die andere Richtung gehen und dann wird das "Tackle" in den USA plötzlich wieder teuer für uns. Klar ist der aktuelle Dollar Kurs für uns Europäer sehr angenehm. Aber zum Vergleichen bitte 1:1 nehmen.

Und die Tatsache, daß die Produkte in Deutschland teurer angeboten werden müssen, die dürfte doch wohl jedem hier klar sein. Ich sage nur mal "Gehälter"...


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner und Asiaten denken da anders. "You get what you pay."


 
So denk ich aber auch und wenn ich sehe, dass ich eine TwinPower Mg 3000 (super Spinngröße) da drüben für (alles eingerechnet Zoll/Porto) 220-230€bekommen kann, frag ich mich warum ich hier 200€ für eine TwinPower FB ausgeben soll die so schlecht sein soll. 
Wenn die es schaffen in Japan diese Rollen für den Preis zu verkaufen, sollte es hier auch klappen, immerhin soll da ja ein großer qualitativer Unterschied sein. 


Was die Gehälter angeht... naja weshalb sollte hier der Kram teurer angeboten werden? Wenn ich mir das Gehalt von meinem Bruder angucke, müsste man uns den Kram schenken.

Aber ich meinte auch dass die Steez 700€ kosten sollte, der Händler hat die ja auch 550€ gesetzt. Was dann noch tragisch ist, das der Händler mir nicht sagen kann ob die für's Salzwasser geeignet ist. Ich sage nein, da die Exist Steez Custom auf japantackle als reine Süßwasserrolle anbepriesen wird und die normale Exist als Salzwasserrolle (ok ist zwar nicht die selbe Rolle, aber verdächtig ist es schon).


Mir geht das einfach nicht in den Kopf, warum Shimano nicht einfach nur eine TwinPower (oder sonstwas baut) und die auch hier hin bringt. Warum muss man für hier die Rolle erst schlechter machen? 
Preislich ist da doch kaum ein Unterschied zwischen der TP da und der TP hier.


----------



## schroe (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Die Fireblood sieht der Sephia wirklich sehr ähnlich.
Die Sephia kann man über der TP, unter der Stella einstufen.

Meine Meinung, gesehen und gefischt (seit2006) dazu: Kein Designschrott, schick ist sie aber auch.

Gibt jetzt auch eine Sephia SS, die kostet umbei 100€.


----------



## rainer1962 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

so ne goile Rolle an sonem billigschrottstock XÖR klingt wie Askari menno Shroe du enttäuschst mich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> so ne goile Rolle an sonem billigschrottstock XÖR klingt wie Askari menno Shroe du enttäuschst mich


ja also, zwischen Rute und Rolle deucht doch eine große Kluft :g 

Hübsch und vor allem hübscher als die monotone/monocolorierte Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Hause tut die Sephia schon mal aussehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mir geht das einfach nicht in den Kopf, warum Shimano nicht einfach nur eine TwinPower (oder sonstwas baut) und die auch hier hin bringt. Warum muss man für hier die Rolle erst schlechter machen?
> Preislich ist da doch kaum ein Unterschied zwischen der TP da und der TP hier.


Machen sie doch, siehst Du nur nicht so einfach.
Wesentliche Teile sind immer gleich, die Bodys und Seitenplatten, Rotore, Bügelarme und Bügel unterscheiden sich kaum, werden in wenigen Varianten gebaut, nur immer wieder anders zusammengemixt. Auch die anderen Teile sind vielfach gleich. Die Lager können in verschiedenen Qualitäten oder als billige Kunststofflager eingesetzt werden, geht ganz leicht.

So viele Grundmodelle gibt es nicht, Shimano hat da (ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit) immer so was im Einsteigerbereich als P3-Rollen Alivio-Exage, dann was in der Mitte bei SuperGT/Technium/Sahara/Sedona/Sienna usw., manchmal auch schon in Stradic, Ultegra und Biomaster verbaut, die aber auch schon mit dem großen Teilen gesichtet: Stradic, Ultegra, Biomaster, Sustain, TwinPower, Aspire, Sephia, FireBlood, das sind alles Varianten mit geänderten geänderten Teilen. Oben dran kommt die Stella, wovon bewährte alte Konstruktionen in der neuen Serie weiter unten wieder auftauchen.
Die erfinden doch nicht dauernd komplett neue Teile und Formen. Bei den RD-Modellen gibt es im wesentlichen sogar nur 2 Gehäusetypen, das reicht dann von Alivio bis Aspire.
Mit der Farbe, den Anbauteilen, den Lagern und dem Design kann man wunderbar spielen. Mag ich zugegebenermaßen auch sehr gerne, macht Spaß. 

Eine andere Lackierung und 2 Kugellager mehr können eigentlich nicht 200 EUR mehr wert sein, aber der Hersteller kann es doch versuchen, das ist legitim. Man kann oder kann nicht drauf reinfallen, das ist einfach die Versuchung, die der Hersteller und hier besonders Shimano als Leckerli immer wieder neu ausheckt. Schön daß sie es probieren, gibt doch immer wieder was zu gucken. :m


----------



## schroe (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Rainer
da habe ich dem Ratz wirklich einen Stock angedreht.....|uhoh:
Die Rolle hat sie sich selber ausgesucht.

@Det,
ja? 
Kann ich jetzt zwischen allen Modellen hin und herschrauben, alle Teile gegeneinander austauschen? Ändert sich auch nicht das Rollengewicht?

Wenn der Guru das sagt, hau ich mal satt die Druckknopfspule der Biomaster auf die TP, die Klappkurbel stauche ich in die Sephia, die Techniumkurbel presse ich ungekontert in die Buchse der Twinpower und andersrum. Das kleinere Gehäuse der Sephia kriege ich mit dem Dremel auch auf die TP. Das der Biomaster muß man vielleicht mit etwas Harz und Kohleflocken auffüttern, ist aber kein Problem.

Wie verhält es sich mit den Unterschieden zwischen TP FA zu FB, zur TP ohne FX?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ein bischen mehr Mühe mußte Dir schon geben 
Einige Teile heißt ja nicht alle gleich
Die RD und FD Spulen passen schon mal nicht. Die Kurbeln mit dem 4 Kant aber praktisch alle durcheinander, die Längendifferenz ist bei Spinnrollen relativ klein, in einer Größenklasse geht es. Die Schraubkurbeln sind so ein Thema für sich. Das ist die 2. Klasse, und leider inkompatibel zu dem großen Rest . Die Spulen kannst Du bis zu einem Break in der Oberklasse auch tauschen (in einer Größenklasse). Für deine TP 4000F kannst Du sogar als E-Spulen die von Ultegra, Sedona FB. Aerlex, Symetre, Stradic (alle 2000/2002) in 3000 und 4000 nehmen, ist doch eine feine Sache.
Und schätz mal wieviel verschiedene Kugellager da in den üblichen Rollen drin sind? Kommste mit einer Hand an Typenzählung schon gut hin. Und, falls es nicht ganz klar wurde: Ich finde das gut, sogar richtig gut mit diesem Baukasten. #6
Wenn einem an einer Ultegra oder TP-RA die Kurbel nicht gefallt, die Doppelkurbel anner Stradic, ist kein Problem da eine von der Technium ranzuballern, sieht viel edler aus, macht Shimano im Moment auch zusätzlich mit einer Rauchschwärzung und ein bischen mehr, nennt sich dann Aspire usw. Eine Technium-4000 Kurbel kostete vor über einem Jahr 14 EUR, ein ARB-Standardlager um die 2,40 EUR, damit kann man selber schnell aufrüsten ohne große Investitionen.

Zu dem Abrüsten für Europa: Finde ich schon auffällig, daß bei meinen Shimano-Japanmodellen (Ultegra, Aerlex, aerlex XT) verkauft hier in DE als Sonderposten immer Kunststofflagerbuchsen anstelle Kugellager auftauchen. Genauso wie in den nachgeschobenen Sonderposten hier über Zeitschriftenabos usw., bei mir Sedona 4000 FB.
Wenn man sich ein passendes Lager besorgt (alternativ oder Orginal), dann geht das ganz leicht nachzurüsten. Irgendwie ist der Vertrieb für Europa aber der Meinung, die Lager bräuchte man hier nicht. |kopfkrat
Läuft auch erst ganz leicht, schlackert aber schnell aus.


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> So denk ich aber auch und wenn ich sehe, dass ich eine TwinPower Mg 3000 (super Spinngröße) da drüben für (alles eingerechnet Zoll/Porto) 220-230€bekommen kann, frag ich mich warum ich hier 200€ für eine TwinPower FB ausgeben soll die so schlecht sein soll.
> Wenn die es schaffen in Japan diese Rollen für den Preis zu verkaufen, sollte es hier auch klappen, immerhin soll da ja ein großer qualitativer Unterschied sein.
> 
> 
> ...





Naja, wenn wir mal die folgenden Fakten zugrunde legen: Die Rollen sollten im Produktionsland eingentlich am günstigsten sein, da die Zusatzkosten, wie z. B. Fracht und Fremd- bzw. Strafzölle, nicht anfallen. Eine TwinPower aus Magnesium ist qualitativ höher anzusiedeln als eine normale TP und sollte dem entsprechend auch teurer sein. Wenn ich bei Ginrinpeche schaue, dann kostet die TP C3000 MGS ca. EUR 240. Somit ist sie etwas teurer als die normale TP hier in Deutschland. Das Verhältnis stimmt also. Die Magnesium TPs gab es vor einigen Jahren auch in Deutschland. Wie ich aber mehrfach erfahren habe, verkaufte sich dieses Modell (noch) schlechter, als die normale, für heutige Angler-Verhältnisse, doch schon recht hochpreisige normale TwinPower. 

Würde man die Japan TP nach Deutschland exportieren, dann müßte sie hier sicherlich für ca. 280 - 300 EUR angeboten werden. Warum? Wegen den Transportkosten, Steuern und wesentlich höheren Lohnkosten der Angelgeräte-Händler. Den Zwischenhändler "Shimano Europe" bzw. "Shimano Deutschland" mal außen vorgelassen (die sind vom Gesetz her verpflichtet, Gewinn zu machen!). 

Welchen Absatz würde die TP aber in Deutschland haben, wenn sie zu diesem Preis angeboten würde? Doch sicherlich einen wesentlich geringeren! Also liegt es doch auf der Hand, den guten Namen TwinPower zu belassen, sich aber in der Qualität der Geiz-ist-Geil-Mentalität anzupassen und an den nicht sichtbaren Teilen etwas abspecken bzw. sparen. Voila... die deutsche TwinPower ist geboren... 

Natürlich gibt es hier im Board einige Leute, deren Sinn mehr nach Qualität als nach Geiz steht. Aber leider sind diese (sind wir) ein schwindender Prozentsatz. 

Die Steez ist anscheinend nur für´s Süßwasserangeln geeignet. Das ist auch bei mir der entscheidende Punkt, der mich vom Kaufen abhält. Finde ich suuuper schade... Eine soo tolle Rolle und dann nicht Salzwasserfest... manmanman...


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Auf den Rollenfuß der TwinPower FB steht "TWINPOWER Japan" Irgendwas muss doch von der auf Japan sein.

Du musst gucken, dass du Shop findest die in JPY abrechnen, im allgemeinen sind die nach Dollar teurer (haben wohl mitbekommen, dass der Euro so stark ist).

Bei bass.co.jp kostet eine TwinPower C3000 MG etwa 180€. Das sind 60€ Unterschied zu Ginrin.
Wenn ich mir die TP C3000 MG bei bass.jp kaufen würde, würde ich etwa 230€ löhnen müssen. 
28.000 JPY TwinPower
 1.500 JPY Versand
+ ~40€Zoll/Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
------------------------------
230€


Was kostet hier eine TwinPower FB ? 
http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/shimano-twin-power-4000-p-528.html?cPath=22_26
Da muss eine 4000er Größe ran, da die 2500er zu klein ist. Die kostet 200€. 

Da investier ich gerne 30€ mehr und hab eine Rolle die keine Mängel hat und dazu noch gleich die richtige Größe hat - dazu als nettes Extra ein Mg-Gehäuse.


Die gleiche Rechnung mal für eine (anscheinend vergleichbare) Rolle, ohne Mg-Gehäuse.

TwinPower C3000
21.000 JPY TwinPower
 1.500 JPY Versand
+ ~30€ Zoll/Einfuhrumsatzsteuer
--------------------------------
175€


Damit wäre die japanische TW günstiger als die hierige - ok die ist auch etwas kleiner, aber gerade das möchte ich ja auch.

Daiwa hat es immerhin geschafft mit der 2500er Größe eine gute Spinngröße hierher zu bringen.

@ Det: 

Die Spulen der TwinPower FA passen auch auf die Technium FA  damit wird dein Baukasten noch größer.


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Auf den Rollenfuß der TwinPower FB steht "TWINPOWER Japan" Irgendwas muss doch von der auf Japan sein.
> 
> Du musst gucken, dass du Shop findest die in JPY abrechnen, im allgemeinen sind die nach Dollar teurer (haben wohl mitbekommen, dass der Euro so stark ist).
> 
> ...





Schick mir doch mal bitte den Link mit der TP Magnesium von Bass.jp. Mein Japanisch ist nicht mehr so gut... |kopfkrat  Komischerweise werden in Japanisch mehr Rollenmodelle angezeigt, als in Englisch. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur zu blöd. Margaux und ich haben streben nämlich nach einer Großbestellung...


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

http://bass.co.jp/index.php?a=1250&b=280
Das sind die Shimanorollen

Das hier ist die von Google übersetzte Seit, da kann man wenigstens rausfinden was gemeint ist 
http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A//www.bass.co.jp&langpair=ja|en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> http://bass.co.jp/index.php?a=1250&b=280
> Das sind die Shimanorollen
> 
> Das hier ist die von Google übersetzte Seit, da kann man wenigstens rausfinden was gemeint ist
> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A//www.bass.co.jp&langpair=ja|en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&prev=/language_tools




Weißt Du, warum einige Modelle "blaß" hinterlegt sind? Sind diese Rollen nicht (mehr) erhältlich bzw. verfügbar?


----------



## Dr.D (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Guten Abend Boardies,

ist immer wieder interessant zu erfahren, das Japantackle qualitativ über dem des europäischen bzw. deutschen Marktes liegt... Ich selbst habe dahingehend leider keinerlei Erfahrung. 
Trotzdem würde mich persönlich mal interessieren, ob das Flagschiff Stella, in Deutschland auch "minderwertig" ausgeliefert wird. Wer von Euch fischt ein deutsches Modell oder hat Erfahrung bzw. Wissen darüber...

Ich glaube mich dunkel erinnern zu können das Rainer Römerberg #h eine deutsche Stella fischt - oder täusche ich mich hier?

Vielen Dank 

Marco


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Dr.D schrieb:


> Guten Abend Boardies,
> 
> ist immer wieder interessant zu erfahren, das Japantackle qualitativ über dem des europäischen bzw. deutschen Marktes liegt... Ich selbst habe dahingehend leider keinerlei Erfahrung.
> Trotzdem würde mich persönlich mal interessieren, ob das Flagschiff Stella, in Deutschland auch "minderwertig" ausgeliefert wird. Wer von Euch fischt ein deutsches Modell oder hat Erfahrung bzw. Wissen darüber...
> ...




So viel ich weiß, sind die Stellas in Deutschland und Japan identisch. Allerdings bekommt man die neuen Modelle in Asien früher, als hier zu Lande. So gibt es das Modell 2007, welches in den nächsten Wochen in Deutschland in die Läden kommen soll, in Japan schon eine ganze Weile. Aber qualitativ dürfte es bei diesem Modell keine Unterschiede geben.


----------



## schroe (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Chris,
du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass der Ginrinpreis bereits ein VK ist, sich ein Importeur aber vermutlich an den EKs orientiert und direkt den Hersteller anspricht.
Auch Ginrin lebt von Gewinnen.

Zur Preisgestaltung. 
VW bietet ein sehr gutes Beispiel, dass das Herstellerland nicht immer die besten Preise liefert. 
Diese regionalen Preise werden dann mit Zähnen und Klauen gegenüber dem Weltmarkt verteidigt, bis hin zur Gesetzeswidrigkeit (bis Brüssel sich dann einschaltet).

Umkehrschluss: 
Nicht Geiz ist geil,......Gier ist viel geiler. Wenn man beide Seiten betrachten will.

Diese Interessendivergenz wird gerade einer Belastungprobe unterzogen. 
"Wie teuer kann ich mein Produkt gerade noch absetzen ohne einen Ladenhüter zu riskieren?"
"Wo finde ich Lücken um noch billiger zu produzieren, gleichzeitig den Preis aber zu steigern?"

Dem gegenüber das "Geizverhalten" des Kunden, das IMHO nichts mit Geiz zu tun hat. Nämlich der einfache Wunsch nach max. Gegenwert für sein Geld.

Mir pers. tut es leid, dass unsere Händler offenbar ein Süppchen löffeln müssen, für deren Salzgehalt sie nicht verantwortlich zu machen sind. 
Auf der einen Seite Lidl und Aldi, auf der anderen Seite einen Weltmarkt im Rücken und Kundenwünsche nach hoher Qualität zu bezahlbaren Preisen.

Inhibitierend kommen noch die Gestaltungswünsche, welcher Art auch immer, der jeweiligen Importuere dazwischen.

Als Kunde habe ich kein Gewissen (als Mensch durchaus), als Kunde muß ich im kleinen, wie es die Großen auch tun,......eben wirtschaftlich denken.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chris7: kann ich dir nicht sagen. Frag einfach nach. Aber eigendlich sollte es heißen, dass die grade keins auf Lager haben. Aber wie gesagt, einfach fragen ob's da ist oder ob die es bekommen können.

@ Dr.D: Ein Kumpel hat die Stella FB und ist damit super zufrieden, sogar so, dass er sich eine zweite als Reserve kaufen möchte, falls mal etwas mit der einen sein sollte. Er hat die Stella nur in der Ostsee zum MeFo angeln im Einsatz und das seit 2 Jahren. 
Die Rolle hat nie etwas gehabt, außer das einmal das Schnurlaufröllchen Geräusche gemacht hat (soweit ich weiß), aber er hat das Teil einfach zerlegt und gereinigt und es lief wieder. Da muss wohl ein Sandkorn oder so reingekommen sein. 
Jetzt macht das Schnurlaufröllchen wieder Krach, ob es nun gehoben ist weiß ich nicht, wenn nicht sind wohl die Lager durch und es kommen zwei neue Lager rein (nach 2 Jahren recht guten Gebrauch, darf soetwas mal passieren). Ansonsten hat die Rolle kaum Verschleiß. 

Irgendwie hat mich das auch etwas Überzeugt, aber wenn die TwinPowers auf japan so hochgelobt sind... und die kosten nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß, sind die Stellas in Deutschland und Japan identisch. Allerdings bekommt man die neuen Modelle in Asien früher, als hier zu Lande. So gibt es das Modell 2007, welches in den nächsten Wochen in Deutschland in die Läden kommen soll, in Japan schon eine ganze Weile. Aber qualitativ dürfte es bei diesem Modell keine Unterschiede geben.


 

Echt die '07 Stella kommt zu uns? Ist ja der hammer, das hätte ich nie gedacht - zumindestens nicht so flott. 

Bin mal gespannt was die kostet, über bass.jp sollte die (C3000) für etwa 450€ zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Echt die '07 Stella kommt zu uns? Ist ja der hammer, das hätte ich nie gedacht - zumindestens nicht so flott.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was die kostet, über bass.jp sollte die (C3000) für etwa 450€ zu bekommen sein.




Ich habe vorgestern noch mit einer Mitarbeiterin von Shimano (in Krefeld) gesprochen. Die 2007er Stella soll eventuell noch im September in die Läden kommen. Rechne aber lieber mal mit Oktober... Ein guter Preisindikator dürften die USD Preise sein. Die Preise dürften sich 1:1 auf den Euro übertragen lassen. Schau mal bei www.cabelas.com nach. Die haben sie schon im Sortiment. Allerdings zu preisen... daß einem fast schlecht werden kann... |uhoh:


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Nett 650$ 

Immerhin besteht die Chance sich so ein Teil mal anzugucken...


----------



## rainer1962 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

habe die Stellas 
geht mal davon aus dass das 2007er Modell nicht vor Januar 2008 bei uns erhältlich ist. Der preis wird dann eh brutal hoch sein (im Gegensatz zu Japan)
Während der Messe Tokio, waren die "alten" Stellas für 250 Ocken erhältlich, mittlerweile ist der preis wieder gestiegen.
Nun zu Quali, beurteilen (Deutsch Japan) kann ich nicht wirklich, da ich die Deutschen Modelle von 2005 (2005er und 4000er) fische und die neuen 2007er Japanmodelle (200er, 2500er und ne 3000er), nur vorab bin sowhl als auch sehr zufrieden. Die Anschaffung hat sich für mich mehr als bezahlt gemacht, 8ist ein Riesen Spass faktor.
@ Det,
du wolltest mir noch nen Link rüberschiessen wo man die 2005er Stellas für ca 300€ bekommt??

@ Shroe
mit der XÖR hat dich der teufel geritten oder was??? Ekliger silberstock, mit riesenaufschrift, billigstes Duplon (igitt wie schleimig) naja die leistung wird wohl auch unter aller Sau sein......
arme ratz ist ja ne Strafe von dir was geschenkt zu bekommen.....
wehe der steigt mal ein richtig großer ein, aber gibs zu das hast du extra gemacht, damit ihr der Meter zander wieder aussteigt und du das interne Preisfischen gewinnst gelle?


----------



## Chris7 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Für alle, die gerne in Japan bestellen möchten, aber nicht wissen, was an Zusatzkosten auf einen zukommt: Ich habe heute Morgen die Ringe für meine zukünftige "Harrison" geliefert bekommen. Porto und Verpackung hat JPY 2.000 gekostet. Das entspricht ca. EUR 13,30. Für die Umrechnung von JPY in EUR kann man ziemlich genau 150 JPY für 1 EUR nehmen. Bezahlt habe ich mit Paypal. Von der Bestellung bis zum Klingeln des Postboten hat es 11 Tage gedauert. Dieser hat dann auch direkt die Zollgebühren von ca. 20% des Gesamtbetrages entgegen genommen. 

Eine Stella C3000 kostet bei bass.jp JPY 59.640 plus ca. JPY 3200 für Porto, Verpackung und Transportversicherung. Umgerechnet macht das ca. EUR 418 aus. Wenn man dann aber noch 20% für den Zoll aufschlägt, dann liegt der endgültige Preis der Rolle bei ca. EUR 500.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @ Det,
> du wolltest mir noch nen Link rüberschiessen wo man die 2005er Stellas für ca 300€ bekommt??



Das war einmal und kommt gelegentlich auch hier vor, muß man warten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70552&highlight=Stella

e-bucht Ausverkauf:
http://sport.search.ebay.de/Stella_...QQsatitleZQ2bStellaQ2aQQsbrftogZ1QQsofocusZbs
http://sport.listings.ebay.de/Rolle...Z56710QQsaobfmtsZinsifQQsocmdZListingItemList 
-> "Stella" suchen

Dann noch einen Link (hab ich nicht gemerkt), mußte mal Pikepauly fragen, zu gebrauchten in Japan.
Das finde ich sehr interessant, ab 200 bekommt man interessante Sachen zu sehen. :k


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Eine Stella C3000 kostet bei bass.jp JPY 59.640 plus ca. JPY 3200 für Porto, Verpackung und Transportversicherung. Umgerechnet macht das ca. EUR 418 aus. Wenn man dann aber noch 20% für den Zoll aufschlägt, dann liegt der endgültige Preis der Rolle bei ca. EUR 500.


 

3200JPY Versand... hast du nachgefragt?

Bass.jp hat mir beide Male (einmal eine Rolle, einmal ein paar Köder) das hat an Versand nur 1200JPY (Rolle) und 1500JPY (Köder) gekostet.

Ich hab als Wechselkurs 156JPY=1€ genommen, da das etwa der Krus im Mai war (Rolle gekauft) und Ende Juli war es 157JPY=1€ (Köder).

Auf Versand wird kein Zoll gezahlt.


Edit: http://bass.co.jp/view_item_list.ph...rp_code=280&grp_name=?????&day=&word=&keyword=
Hier kostet die Stella C3000 auch "nur" 56.800 JPY... wie da so die Preisstrategie von den Leuten da ist, aber auf der englischen Seite (www.bass.jp) kostet die Stella mehr.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann noch einen Link (hab ich nicht gemerkt), mußte mal Pikepauly fragen, zu gebrauchten in Japan.
> Das finde ich sehr interessant, ab 200 bekommt man interessante Sachen zu sehen. :k


 
Daiwa: http://ichibantackle.com/showmanufacturer.asp?manufactureid=92&name=DAIWA (TEAM DAIWA)
Shimano: http://ichibantackle.com/showmanufacturer.asp?manufactureid=93&name=SHIMANO


----------



## Pikepauly (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ist nicht nur Ichiban, Plat hatte neulich auch ein paar gebrauchte High- Ender.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ginrinpeche hat glaub ich auch welche.


----------



## Margaux (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Eine Stella C3000 kostet bei bass.jp JPY 59.640 plus ca. JPY 3200 für Porto, Verpackung und Transportversicherung. Umgerechnet macht das ca. EUR 418 aus. Wenn man dann aber noch 20% für den Zoll aufschlägt, dann liegt der endgültige Preis der Rolle bei ca. EUR 500.



500 € entspräche dann in etwa dem deutschen Preis, oder?? Dann würde sich ein Japanimport nur dann lohnen, wenn man wüßte, daß die Europaausgabe einer Rolle minderwertiger wäre als das gleiche(-namige) Japanoriginal.


----------



## Chris7 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> 3200JPY Versand... hast du nachgefragt?
> 
> Bass.jp hat mir beide Male (einmal eine Rolle, einmal ein paar Köder) das hat an Versand nur 1200JPY (Rolle) und 1500JPY (Köder) gekostet.
> 
> ...





Ich habe in der Konditionentabelle geschaut, die auf der Seite hinterlegt ist. Die 3000 JPY sind bis zu einem Gewicht von 800 Gramm angegeben. Da ich mal davon ausgehe, daß die Rolle ca. 220 Gramm wiegt, Verpackung und Zubehör, dann dürfte man doch in etwa auf das Gewicht kommen. War halt eher eine Schätzung. So viel ich weiß, wird Zoll auch auf die Portokosten gezahlt. Allerdings kann es auch gut sein, daß ich mit dieser Aussage daneben liege. 

Ich habe halt die Daten meiner Bestellung übertragen...


----------



## Chris7 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Margaux schrieb:


> 500 € entspräche dann in etwa dem deutschen Preis, oder?? Dann würde sich ein Japanimport nur dann lohnen, wenn man wüßte, daß die Europaausgabe einer Rolle minderwertiger wäre als das gleiche(-namige) Japanoriginal.




Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß der Preis der neuen Stella in Deutschland deutlich über 500 EUR liegen wird. In den USA werden sie zur Zeit für USD 649,99 (2500er) angeboten. Das wird auch der Preis sein, den ich bei der Einführung in Deutschland erwarte - allerdings in EUR!


----------



## Chrizzi (1. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Ich habe in der Konditionentabelle geschaut, die auf der Seite hinterlegt ist. Die 3000 JPY sind bis zu einem Gewicht von 800 Gramm angegeben. Da ich mal davon ausgehe, daß die Rolle ca. 220 Gramm wiegt, Verpackung und Zubehör, dann dürfte man doch in etwa auf das Gewicht kommen. War halt eher eine Schätzung. So viel ich weiß, wird Zoll auch auf die Portokosten gezahlt. Allerdings kann es auch gut sein, daß ich mit dieser Aussage daneben liege.
> 
> Ich habe halt die Daten meiner Bestellung übertragen...


 

Frag mich nicht... ich hab ende April mir eine Alphas bei bass.jp gekauft. Die Rolle wiegt 175g + Karton. Dazu hab ich mir 100m Schnur gekauft, dazu hab ich eine Spule zusätzlich geschenkt bekommen. 
Das dürfte sogar schwerer sein, als die 220g. Ich hab damals 1200JPY für den Versand bezahlt. 

Auf den Versand geht kein Zoll (zumindestens bei meinen beiden Bestellungen nicht).


Also in meine Rechnung gingen meine Erfahrungen mit bass.jp ein und das waren diese. Sehr erstaunlich fand ich, dass der Versand (nichtmal 10€) so günstig ist. Dazu gibt es diese tolle Nummer, wo man sehen kann wo sich grade das Paket befindet - leider nur auf japanisch :m


----------



## rainer1962 (1. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß der Preis der neuen Stella in Deutschland deutlich über 500 EUR liegen wird. In den USA werden sie zur Zeit für USD 649,99 (2500er) angeboten. Das wird auch der Preis sein, den ich bei der Einführung in Deutschland erwarte - allerdings in EUR!


 

denke auch dass das neue Modell um sie 600€ liegen wird
@ Margeaux
Bestellen lohnt auch wenn man
a) ein anderes Modell sprich eines welches nicht bei uns erhältlich ist, möchte und 
b) wenn man die neuen Modelle schon fischen möchte wie z.b. das 2007er Stella Modell


----------



## Chrizzi (1. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> denke auch dass das neue Modell um sie 600€ liegen wird


 
Hmm beim Händler hier, kostet die 4000er Stella FB jetzt noch 600€ - da greif ich lieber zur *neuen* Stella die ich für 450-500€ bekommen kann.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

sag ich doch Chrizzi
hab ich auch gemacht das neue Modell für ca 450€ in Japan geordert. Ich denke dass die Lager noch voll sind von den "alten" Modellen und deswegen der preis auch bleibt und die neue noch nicht eingeführt wird.
Erscheint mir alles irgendwie logisch denn:
bei Modellwechsel (Messe in Tokio) lagen die Stellas in Japan (2005er Modell) plötzlich bei 250€. Ich nheme an die haben dann zu dem preis die 2005er Modelle ausverkauft und Shimnao und div. Importeure werden da nen sehr guten Preis bekommen haben. Der Preis blieb aber bei uns stabil, ein Schelm wer dabei böses denkt. Die Japaner haben die Nachfrage dann so richtig registriert und haben den Preis für den Endverbraucher wieder angehoben. (ob auf Anordnung von Shimano oder sonstwem wäre reine Süpekulation), das wiederum war für den Absatz in Deutschland sehr wichtig denn sonst hätte und würde wohl niemand bei uns ne Stella fürs doppelte kaufen. Wie gesagt weiß nicht ob das so stimmt, könnte ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen.
wie dem auch sei, ich habe mir fürs gleiche Geld die neuen Modelleaus japan geordert. Sage nur arme Deutsche Händler an denen das alles hängenbleibt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Der Preis blieb aber bei uns stabil, ein Schelm wer dabei böses denkt.


Kann man auch umdrehen, Schelm Kunde: Die alte nicht kaufen, nur die neue in Japan. Was machen die vollen Läger in DE mit den neuen "Alten" ?
Irgendwann kommt der Abverkauf


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sephia


 
@all
Drei Fragen habe ich zur Sephia:

1. Trotz mehrerer Erklärungsversuche, verstehe ich diese japanischen Schnurfassungen immer noch nicht |kopfkrat . Ganz konkret: wieviel Meter 0,20 mm Monofiler gehen ungefähr drauf?

2. Kann ich bei einem Japanimport problemlos eine Ersatzspule mitbestellen und was kosten die ungefähr?

3. Was ist im Gegensatz zur "normalen" Sephia die Sephia SS, die es bei uns für ungefähr 100€ geben soll (@Schroe #h#h)?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten #6


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kann man auch umdrehen, Schelm Kunde: Die alte nicht kaufen, nur die neue in Japan. Was machen die vollen Läger in DE mit den neuen "Alten" ?
> Irgendwann kommt der Abverkauf


 

naja viele kaufen aber noch beim lokalen Händler und nicht übers Netz, wer netzlos ist und eine fischen will muss wohl oder übel eine dort holen


----------



## Chrizzi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Margaux schrieb:


> @all
> Drei Fragen habe ich zur Sephia:
> 
> 1. Trotz mehrerer Erklärungsversuche, verstehe ich diese japanischen Schnurfassungen immer noch nicht |kopfkrat . Ganz konkret: wieviel Meter 0,20 mm Monofiler gehen ungefähr drauf?
> ...


 

Ich hoffe das hilft ein bischen.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@ Margeaux...
ne SS kenne ich nicht nur die S für shallow und die sdh für shallow double handle wenn "ss" dann kanns nur ne super shallow sein was ich allerdings nicht kenne. 
Ersatzspulen kannst du immer mitbestellen die passen natürlich vorausgestzt du bestellst die richtige (Modellgröße) was dir nicht so schwer fallen dürfte#6
das mit der Schnur kapiere ich auch nicht wirklich,
ich habe die sephia bei Shroe live gesehen und ich denke 20er Mono dürften so um die 150m drafgehen, da wird shroe aber noch was zu sagen nehm ich mal an


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

übrigens die neue Luvias ist bestimmt auch ein Superteil, sie ist noch nicht überall und noch nicht jedes Modell erhältlich


----------



## schroe (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi Margaux|wavey:

Die Bezeichnung SS war falsch, sorry. 
In Japan kommt diesen Monat die 2500er Sephia BB auf den Markt. Angekündigt ist sie mit etwa 100€.
Sephia BB

Die Rolle auf dem Bild das ich gepostet habe, ist die bereits seit knapp 1,5 Jahren erhältliche Sephia 2500S.
Sephia2500S

Welches der beiden Modelle jetzt das gemutmaßte Pendant zur Fireblood ist und ob überhaupt, weiß ich nicht. 
Ob es Sephia oder Fireblood jemals hier zu kaufen gibt, weiß ich auch nicht. Zunächst scheint der amerikanische Markt dran zu sein.

Die Fireblood-Spule scheint etwas tiefer zu sein als die der Sephia.
Japantackle.com gibt für die 2500S eine Schnurfassung von 100m 015er Monofil an. Plat 150m # 0.8. Das entspricht einer etwa 5kg tragenden Geflochtenen.
Ich hatte Ratz zunächst eine 20iger Mono aufgespult, davon gingen etwa (geschätzt) 70-80m drauf (siehe Bild). 
Jetzt fischt sie eine 012er Spiderwire Stealth, davon gingen deutlich über 100m (geschätzt, sie hat mir meine Reserve jedenfalls aufgebraucht:q) auf die Spule.

Ich pers. begrüße die Verwendung von flachen Spulen im Süßwasser (Ausnahmen sind Waller und fehlgehakter Karpfen, sowie Fischen auf "Ultradistanzen"). 
Mein bisher größter Hecht mit UL Gerät maß 114cm an 0.16er Mono. Er unternahm Fluchten im Bereich von 10-15m. 
Mein Größter Hecht bisher (ü 120cm) an 025iger Mono unternahm Fluchten von etwa 10-15m. Beide vom Ufer aus erbeutet.
Ich kenne den Hecht nicht als Kämpfer über goße Distanzen. Darum reichen mir die flachen Spulen (in Deutschland manchmal "Matchspulen" genannt).

Eine Ersatzspule kann man bei den Japanern in der Regel mitbestellen.


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi, Rainer, Schroe #6#6#6
Vielen Dank, das war wieder "Anglerboard at it' s best": schnelle und kompetente Antworten!!!!!

Hallo Schroe,

Deine Erfahrungen mit den Hechtdrills sprechen eigentlich für sich. Ich bin bezüglich der Schnurmenge immer noch recht konservativ, sprich lieber etwas mehr. Ich kann mich jedoch selber nur an sehr wenige Drills beim Raubfischangeln im Süßwasser erinnern, bei denen wirklich richtig viel Schnur abgezogen wurde. 

Ich suche halt für eine VHF -15 :vik: oder -20 ein schnuckeliges Röllchen, das ich mit 20er Mono auf der Ersatzspule für das Barschangeln 
einsetzen kann. Ob mir da allerdings 80m reichen... hm..., in der Regel wahrscheinlich schon...


----------



## schroe (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



> Ob mir da allerdings 80m reichen... hm..., in der Regel wahrscheinlich schon...



Eine tiefere Spule hat eigentlich auch keine wirklichen Nachteile. Man kann ja unterfüttern, wenn man die Reserve nicht braucht. 
Gehts dann mit der 2500er in Norge auf UL Pollacks, kann man die Spule dann richtig voll knallen, dann wird man es auch brauchen. )

Noch zur Sephia. 
Den Gewichtsunterschied zur bspw. 2500er TP merkt man deutlich, der ist nicht nur marginal wahrzunehmen und steht nicht nur auf dem Papier. 
Trotzdem kurbelt sie sich sehr kraftvoll und weich. Der Bügel klappt satt.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Chrizzi, Rainer, Schroe #6#6#6
> Vielen Dank, das war wieder "Anglerboard at it' s best": schnelle und kompetente Antworten!!!!!
> 
> Hallo Schroe,
> ...


 
Ich habe mir für die vhf-20WG die 2000er Jpan TP zugelegt, passt vorzüglich und deinem (auch meinem) konservativem Denken wird sie auch gerecht.#6


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für die vhf-20WG die 2000er Jpan TP zugelegt, passt vorzüglich und *deinem (auch meinem) konservativem Denken wird sie auch gerecht*.#6


 
|muahah:

Rainer, ich liebäugele sogar schon mit der 1000er Japan TP, wenn denn die VHF -15g. "gelingen" sollte . Die 1000er TP hat eine Schnurfassung von 100m 8lb. (=0,235mm).

Die Sephias etc. sind natürlich optisch ein Traum, aber mit ihren S-Spulen bezüglich der Schnurfassung dann doch ein wenig zu klein (für konservative Angler |supergri|supergri|supergri).


----------



## schroe (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



> (auch meinem) konservativem Denken wird sie auch gerecht.



Jo,........
Rainer und *Angelgerätekonservativismus*;+ ist ähnlich wie "trockenes Wasser".:m

Oder Hunde die miau machen.:m

@Rainer,
bei den häufigen Wallerkontakten die du hast, würde ich auch auf "shallow" verzichten.
Zum Braschangeln mit bisweiligem Hechtkontakt finde ich die S´s mehr als hinreichend.


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Margaux schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Rainer, ich liebäugele sogar schon mit der 1000er Japan TP, wenn denn die VHF -15g. "gelingen" sollte . Die 1000er TP hat eine Schnurfassung von 100m 8lb. (=0,235mm).
> 
> Die Sephias etc. sind natürlich optisch ein Traum, aber mit ihren S-Spulen bezüglich der Schnurfassung dann doch ein wenig zu klein (für konservative Angler |supergri|supergri|supergri).


 
jep viele nehmen lieber ne Nummer größer um besser mit anderen Ruten zu kombinieren, ich nehme aber an es geht Dir ähnl. wie mir, ich habe zu jeder Rute die passende Rolle incl. Schnur und das wird nur geändert wenn was geschrottet wird. Die Combos sind fix und fertig montier im Angelkeller ein Griff reicht ein Griff zur richtigen köderbox und los gehts#6


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Jo,........
> Rainer und *Angelgerätekonservativismus*;+ ist ähnlich wie "trockenes Wasser".:m
> 
> Oder Hunde die miau machen.:m


 
|muahah:

Schroe, hier ging es ja nicht die Angelgeräte selber, sondern um deren *Schnurfassung* :m


----------



## schroe (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



> sondern um deren Schnurfassung



Das hatte ich jetzt einfach mal im Begriff includiert.:m


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ich nehme aber an es geht Dir ähnl. wie mir, ich habe zu jeder Rute die passende Rolle incl. Schnur und das wird nur geändert wenn was geschrottet wird. Die Combos sind fix und fertig montier im Angelkeller ein Griff reicht ein Griff zur richtigen köderbox und los gehts#6


 
Rainer, genau so sieht' s aus #6. Ich würde mich fast als "Verfechter fester Combos" bezeichnen (möchte damit aber jetzt keine weitere Off-Topic-Diskussion eröffnen :g).


----------



## schroe (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



> ich habe zu jeder Rute die passende Rolle incl. Schnur und das wird nur geändert wenn was geschrottet wird. Die Combos sind fix und fertig montier im Angelkeller ein Griff reicht ein Griff zur richtigen köderbox und los gehts



Das wiederum würde meinen finanziellen Rahmen sprengen. Traumhaft wärs.


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Zum Barschangeln mit bisweiligem Hechtkontakt finde ich die S´s mehr als hinreichend.


 
Hm, auch mit 20er Monofiler... Vielleicht bekomme ich ja demnächst mal die ein oder andere Shallow-Spule zu Gesicht


----------



## rainer1962 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Das wiederum würde meinen finanziellen Rahmen sprengen. Traumhaft wärs.


 
was ich bei Dir doch stark bezweifle...
du wirst nicht mehr so genau wissen was alles in den verborgenen Höhlen deines kellers liegt und...
verkauf den Kram den du nicht mehr fischst und schon kannste Dir wieder mindestens drei Combos komplett zulegen:m
Die drei und das bestehende Gerät....
ich denke schon dass das locker ausreicht um den Süsswasser Räubern das Handwerk zu legen....


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Das wiederum würde meinen finanziellen Rahmen sprengen. Traumhaft wärs.


 
Allerdings versuche ich diese Combos dann wiederum so flexibel wie möglich einzusetzen (abgesehen von Spezialruten wie Downrigger). Ich kämpfe ja ständig damit, höchstens 10 Kombos zu haben. Ist aber sehr schwierig, deshalb geht mir ja auch so eine "Allround-BP" :q nicht aus dem Kopf. Die wäre auch als Reiserute  neben den Spezialruten vielleicht eine super Ergänzung.


----------



## Chrizzi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

... soviel zur Fireblood  

Irgendwie könnte man, ab Seite 2, alles in Combos for Twitching schieben  aber egal. Immerhin hat man wieder was gelernt.


----------



## schroe (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi,



> ... soviel zur Fireblood



Die die Bühne der Erhältlichkeit noch nicht betreten hat (soweit mir bekannt) und wir gerne weiter seitenweise über ihre mögl. Eigenschaften hin und her spekulieren können.#h
Hast aber recht, ist schon sehr off.#t

@Rainer,


> verkauf den Kram den du nicht mehr fischst und schon kannste Dir wieder mindestens drei Combos komplett zulegen



Da sollte ich wirklich mal drüber nachdenken. Für eigentlich alle Süßwasserräuber bin ich rutentechnisch mehrfach bestückt.
Davon könnte was weg.

@Margaux,


> Vielleicht bekomme ich ja demnächst mal die ein oder andere Shallow-Spule zu Gesicht



Wirst du.#h 

Den Kampf höchstens 10 Kombos zu haben, den hast du schon verloren. Du fängst nämlich gerade an dich für Japan zu interessieren.:m


----------



## Chrizzi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> @Margaux,
> 
> 
> Wirst du.#h
> ...


 
 eigendlich wäre mal eine kleine Reise in dieses Land lustig und dann sollte man sich mit dicker Kamera in sämtliche Angelläden stellen und alles aufnehmen. Am besten noch gleich die Messe in Tokyo mitmachen.



schroe schrieb:


> @Chrizzi,
> 
> Die die Bühne der Erhältlichkeit noch nicht betreten hat (soweit mir bekannt) und wir gerne weiter seitenweise über ihre mögl. Eigenschaften hin und her spekulieren können.#h
> Hast aber recht, ist schon sehr off.#t


 
Macht nichts... Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber immernoch relativ interessant. 

Und nun weiter Off-Topic: Welche XÖR (WG/Länge) hast du schroe?


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi
Du hast recht wegen Off-Topic und ich war ja nicht gerade unbeteiligt daran |znaika: 



schroe schrieb:


> @Margaux,
> Den Kampf höchstens 10 Kombos zu haben, den hast du schon verloren. Du fängst nämlich gerade an dich für Japan zu interessieren.:m



@Schroe: NNNNEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNN #y|scardie:
(off-topic Ende )


----------



## Chris7 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Margaux|wavey:
> 
> Die Bezeichnung SS war falsch, sorry.
> In Japan kommt diesen Monat die 2500er Sephia BB auf den Markt. Angekündigt ist sie mit etwa 100€.
> ...





Die Fireblood wird es definitiv in Deutschland geben. Sie ist bereits auf der Seite von Shimano vermerkt. Bis jetzt zwar noch ohne Bilder und Beschreibung, im Auswahlmenü ist sie aber bereits vorhanden.


----------



## Margaux (4. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Die Fireblood wird es definitiv in Deutschland geben. Sie ist bereits auf der Seite von Shimano vermerkt. Bis jetzt zwar noch ohne Bilder und Beschreibung, im Auswahlmenü ist sie aber bereits vorhanden.


 
Hier ist der passende Link dazu:

http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/...4198673299540&bmUID=1188889332345&bmLocale=de

Die 1000er Größe wird mit 140m 0,20mm Schnurfassung angegeben und würde demzufolge perfekt zur kleinsten VHF passen :k

Im Übrigen bin ich gespannt, was diese Rollen bei uns kosten werden, bei der Werbung, die bereits jetzt schon gemacht wird: "A new legend begins..." etc. Von um die 500€ wurde ja hier schon geschrieben #d


----------



## rainer1962 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

ja bei Shimano wird die neue 2007er (Japan) Stella und dieFireblood, als Modell im Jahr 2008 angekündigt, nur mal so nebenbei......


----------



## Chris7 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ja bei Shimano wird die neue 2007er (Japan) Stella und dieFireblood, als Modell im Jahr 2008 angekündigt, nur mal so nebenbei......





Hm... also doch nix mit September oder Oktober... |kopfkrat


----------



## schroe (4. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi Männers,

das dürfte ein paar Fragen beantworten.#h


----------



## duck_68 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Männers,
> 
> das dürfte ein paar Fragen beantworten.#h



...dann doch gleich ne Stella


----------



## Chrizzi (4. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Die 4000er Stella kostet weniger als die 4000er Fireblood. Naja ich denke da ehr: die Stella wird doch besser sein als die Fireblood.


----------



## Margaux (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...dann doch gleich ne Stella


 
Genau, oder halt die Sephia als Direktimport aus Japan zu ca. 60% des Fireblood-Preises (auch wenn die Schnurfassung geringer ist ).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Also einer Beobachtung kann ich mich ja nicht enthalten: 

Die Verwirrung seitens der Produktpalette ist doch bestimmt beabsichtigt, die können das aus langer Übung heraus! 
Die wollen euch solange mit immer neuen Produkten (Varianten) und Preisen fertig machen, bis aus lauter gedanklicher Auszehrung und Tüdel |uhoh: im Kopf letztlich irgendeines der Modelle gekauft wird. Das ist wie einen Hecht oder Waller locken mit immer wieder großen neuen Blinkerplatschern aufs Wasser. Irgendwann werdet ihr anbeissen.

Und nächstes Jahr geht das Produktkarussel dann von neuem los, schöner, toller, noch sexier! :k

Bleibt cool, Man! :g :q


----------



## Margaux (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die wollen euch solange mit immer neuen Produkten (Varianten) und Preisen fertig machen, bis aus lauter gedanklicher Auszehrung und Tüdel |uhoh: im Kopf letztlich irgendeines der Modelle gekauft wird.
> 
> Und nächstes Jahr geht das Produktkarussel dann von neuem los, schöner, toller, noch sexier! :k
> 
> Bleibt cool, Man! :g :q


 
Och nö, Det, hier mit Vernunft zu kommen, tut wirklich nicht Not... |muahah: :m

Hier geht es um Design, Fetisch... Leidenschaft.  (Golf-Fahren kann schließlich jeder |supergri|supergri). Es macht einfach Spaß, neben meinen Ryobi+Co.-Arbeitstieren (Zauber, Excia, Red Arc), so das ein oder andere "Designer-Stück" zu angeln :k #h

Und wie hatte mal irgendwo einer im Board treffend geschrieben: Wenn man sich schon keinen Ferrari für die Straße leisten kann, dann wenigstens einen zum Angeln !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hier geht es um Design, Fetisch... Leidenschaft.


Da paßt dann nur der Vergleich mit einer anderen Sparte, dem eigentlichen Thema Nr.1: (wobei ich jetzt natürlich sehr vorsichtig sein muß )

Wenn Du einem inneren Bedürfnis folgend, Dich am (käuflichen) Service einer netten oder schönen oder sehr schönen Frau erfreuen wollest (nehmen wir nur mal an :g),
so kommt das etwa auf gleiche heraus: 
Je attraktiver, umso mehr muß gezahlt werden. 
Die Action ist letztlich ziemlich die gleiche bzw. sogar dieselbe. 
Und hinterher ändert sich nichts daran, das Bedürfnis kommt immer wieder! :m

So ist das mit den tollen Rollen auch: Es gibt keine Befriedigung, nur immer neue Wünsche. :#2: :k
Wollt ich nur mal anmerken und WARNEN!  |znaika:


----------



## Perückenkünstler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Was dann wiederum die Hersteller veranlasst, nach Deutschland nur noch Billigschrott zu liefern, da die Deutschen ja nur billig kaufen...
> 
> Toller Vorschlag!!!
> 
> ...



Naja.....
Klingt für mich schon fast für eine Entschuldigung für die Hersteller. Sie wollen ja Qualität anbieten, aber die dummen Deutschen wollen das ja garnicht?
Sorry.|abgelehn
Ich denke, die meisten Käufer in Deutschland sind zwar preisbewußt aber auch qualitätsbewußt. Preisleistung heißt das Zauberwort. Zum Glück sind die Deutschen nicht so doof und kaufen alles nur weil es teuer ist!
Es ist doch geradezu lächerlich, in welchen Preisregionen sich "gute" Angelrollen bewegen! Schraub mal so ein Ding auf und erkläre mir, was da überhaupt 50 Euro wert sein soll?
In jeder Bohrmaschine für 200 Euro steckt mehr und bessere Technik! Wenn man bedenkt, wie lange bereits Angelrollen gebaut werden, ist der Stand der Technik und Qualität, sowie die Anpassung an die Anforderungen einfach nur lachhaft! Wenn jemnad meint, er müsse dem großen "S" oder "D" 300 oder sogar über 600 euros für eine Angelrolle in den Allerwertesten stecken, bitte. Und nur weil jemand nicht bereit ist solche Fantasiepreise zu bezahlen ist er nicht dumm! Ich würde eher tippen es verhält sich anderstherum.


----------



## schroe (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Margaux,
tiefe Spulen haben eben ihren Preis.

Interessant ist, dass es das 1000er und 4000er Modell im Heimatland nicht oder noch nicht gibt. Ebensowenig, scheinbar  die TP Xtra, die Stradic und viele andere Shimano Modelle (in erster Linie die Heckbremser).
Tie TP FB habe dort auch noch nicht gesehen.

@Perückenkünstler,
für Gemälde, Tennisschläger, Reitpferde, Ski, Sportfahrräder, Motorräder (viell. Harley Davidson?), Sportboote, Modellflugzeuge, etc.pp., hilft mir mein Wissen um die Rohstoffpreise auch nicht weiter. Die setze ich dann auch nicht in Verbindung zu meinem Angelgerät (1kg Reitpferdefleisch kostet 7€. Warum ist der Friese dann teurer als der schwerere Holsteiner?). 
Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass manche ihre Zufriedenheit mit ihrem Gerät rein funktional gemessen am Preis begründen.
Lass uns doch unseren Spass und unsere eigene Bewertung des P/Ls.


----------



## Chris7 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Naja.....
> Klingt für mich schon fast für eine Entschuldigung für die Hersteller. Sie wollen ja Qualität anbieten, aber die dummen Deutschen wollen das ja garnicht?
> Sorry.|abgelehn
> Ich denke, die meisten Käufer in Deutschland sind zwar preisbewußt aber auch qualitätsbewußt. Preisleistung heißt das Zauberwort. Zum Glück sind die Deutschen nicht so doof und kaufen alles nur weil es teuer ist!
> ...





Nun, ich kenne keine andere Nation, in der so viel mit "billig" und "billiger" geworben wird, wie in Deutschland. Und leider kenne ich auch keine Nation, in der so neidig auf die geschaut wird, die sich exklusive Produkte leisten. In Deutschland wird einem groß und breit erklärt, warum man sich selbst den "ach so tollen, für die eigenen Bedürfnisse doch völlig ausreichenden Mittelklassewagen" gekauft hat und im nächsten Atemzug der Nachbar als Protz, Angeber oder Großkotz betitelt, nur weil dieser ein besseres Auto fährt. 

Es wird immer so sein, daß zur Befriedigung von einigen Wenigen, Produkte entwickelt werden, die sich von der breiten Masse abheben. Diese Produkte stehen dann in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum eigentlichen Nutzen. Warum baut BMW die M-Klasse, Audi die RS-Modelle und Mercedes bietet die S- bzw. SLR-Linien an? Zur Befriedigung einiger weniger Menschen, die es sich leisten können und vor allem auch wollen. Die Firmen wären blöde, wenn sie diesen Markt nicht bedienen würden. 

Und um auf Deine Aussage von oben zurückzukommen: Ja, wir Deutschen sind in gewisser Weise dumm. Wir lassen uns einreden, daß Geiz geil ist, daß es viel mehr Sinn macht die 25km bis zum nächsten Mediamarkt zu fahren, nur um 2,50 EUR für ein paar CDs zu sparen, brüsten uns mit jedem Schnäppchen um dann auch noch über den Sinn bzw. Unsinn der ach so überteuerten Luxusgüter zu fachsimpeln. 

Weißt Du, mir ist es völlig egal, wie die Rolle innen drin aussieht. Solange ich es mir leisten kann kaufe ich mir die Produkte, an denen ich Spaß habe. Mir macht es einfach viel Freude diese Produkte zu besitzen und mich an ihnen zu erfreuen. Ich belohne mich gerne mit etwas Besonderem... auch wenn es im eigentlich überteuert ist und dem direkten Vergleich mit anderen Produkten nicht Stand hält.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> @Margaux,
> tiefe Spulen haben eben ihren Preis.
> 
> Interessant ist, dass es das 1000er und 4000er Modell im Heimatland nicht oder noch nicht gibt. Ebensowenig, scheinbar  die TP Xtra, die Stradic und viele andere Shimano Modelle (in erster Linie die Heckbremser).
> ...



Die Rede war nicht von Rohstoffpreisen, aber ich denke das geht aus meinem Beitrag auch klar hervor....
Wenn es Leute gibt, die bereit sind diese Fantasiepreise zu bezahlen, dann kann man nur sagen jedem das seine. Wenn es dann allerdings eine daraus resultierende Entwickung zu beobachten gibt, daß man einigermaßen gute Qualität für einen einigermaßen angemessenen Preis nicht mehr bekommt, dann ist das eben schlecht. Nur weil es Angelrollen gibt die jenseits der 600 Euro liegen, soll es auf einmal nicht mehr möglich sein gute Rollen für z.B 100 Euro anzubieten? Für mich, und die verschriehenen "Billigkäufer" ist das schlicht Verarschung auf die man nicht einsteigt. Wenn ich bei einem "Markenhersteller" wie Shimano eine Technium Fa für um die 100 Euro kaufe, kann ich mehr erwarten als ein Plastikrad für den Spulenhub im Getriebe, genauso wie einen umklappenden Schnurfangbügel


----------



## Margaux (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



			
				schroe;1747919[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Perückenkünstler,
> Ich habe kein Problem damit, dass manche ihre Zufriedenheit mit ihrem Gerät rein funktional gemessen am Preis begründen.
> Lass uns doch unseren Spass und unsere eigene Bewertung des P/Ls.


 
|good:



Chris7 schrieb:


> ...
> Weißt Du, mir ist es völlig egal, wie die Rolle innen drin aussieht. Solange ich es mir leisten kann kaufe ich mir die Produkte, an denen ich Spaß habe. Mir macht es einfach viel Freude diese Produkte zu besitzen und mich an ihnen zu erfreuen. Ich belohne mich gerne mit etwas Besonderem... auch wenn es im eigentlich überteuert ist und dem direkten Vergleich mit anderen Produkten nicht Stand hält.


 
|good:




AngelDet schrieb:


> Und hinterher ändert sich nichts daran, das Bedürfnis kommt immer wieder! :m
> 
> So ist das mit den tollen Rollen auch: Es gibt keine Befriedigung, nur immer neue Wünsche. :#2: :k
> Wollt ich nur mal anmerken und WARNEN! |znaika:


 
Die Gefahr ist sicherlich gegeben, gilt aber nicht nur für "Designer-Rollen", sondern generell für alles, bspw. für "Red-Arcs" :m oder unsere Lieblingsruten (mit dem langen Thread :vik. 

Und ein Gegenbeispiel: meine vor fast 20 Jahren erworbene Abu Ambassadeuer 5500 C - damals Stand der Technik, heute veraltet - "liebe" ich immer noch, sie ist eine meiner wenigen unverkäuflichen Angelrollen. Ich benutze sie immer noch gerne und wüßte deshalb nicht warum ich sie ersetzen sollte, obwohl es mittlerweile absolut geniale moderne Baitcaster gibt |supergri.


----------



## sa-s (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Die Rede war nicht von Rohstoffpreisen, aber ich denke das geht aus meinem Beitrag auch klar hervor....
> Wenn es Leute gibt, die bereit sind diese Fantasiepreise zu bezahlen, dann kann man nur sagen jedem das seine. Wenn es dann allerdings eine daraus resultierende Entwickung zu beobachten gibt, daß man einigermaßen gute Qualität für einen einigermaßen angemessenen Preis nicht mehr bekommt, dann ist das eben schlecht. Nur weil es Angelrollen gibt die jenseits der 600 Euro liegen, soll es auf einmal nicht mehr möglich sein gute Rollen für z.B 100 Euro anzubieten? Für mich, und die verschriehenen "Billigkäufer" ist das schlicht Verarschung auf die man nicht einsteigt. Wenn ich bei einem "Markenhersteller" wie Shimano eine Technium Fa für um die 100 Euro kaufe, kann ich mehr erwarten als ein Plastikrad für den Spulenhub im Getriebe, genauso wie einen umklappenden Schnurfangbügel



hallo perückenkünstler,

du hast sicherlich zum teil recht.

mich würden die guten und günstigen rollen interessieren. welche könntest du empfehlen?

ich für meinen teil habe schon mehrfach die erfahrung gemacht, dass günstige rollen nicht halten was ich mir verspreche. besonders enttäuscht hat mich eine balzer metallica, welche auch nicht unbedingt "billig" war.

nach einigen twitch-einsätzen war die guteste schon ein wenig ausgeleiert um die hüften.

anschliessend daran habe ich nur noch rollen 175 euro aufwärts gekauft (natürlich s und d rollen) und bin bis jetzt von der leistung keineswegs enttäuscht worden.

sicherlich würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn diese hochwertigen rollen für 50 oder 100 euros zu kaufen wären, ganz klar.

schöne grüsse

sepp

p.s.genauso wie die firmen gute gewinne machen, folglich so günstig wie möglich produzieren und möglichst teuer verkaufen wollen, möchte ich für mein geld möglichst gute, hochwertige produkte zu günstigen preisen erwerben.


----------



## taxel (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So ist das mit den tollen Rollen auch: Es gibt keine Befriedigung, nur immer neue Wünsche. :#2: :k



|muahaha ist was dran. Der Affe ist niemals zufrieden. Er will immer neuen Zucker.

Das einzige was bei mir hilft, sind "ausreichende" Fänge. Mangelde Fangerfolge kompensiere ich gern mit neuem Gerät, z. B. teuren japanischen Wobblern, mit denen  ich dann auch nicht mehr fange|peinlich

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bernhard* (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



taxel schrieb:


> |muahaha ist was dran. Der Affe ist niemals zufrieden. Er will immer neuen Zucker.
> 
> Das einzige was bei mir hilft, sind "ausreichende" Fänge. Mangelde Fangerfolge kompensiere ich gern mit neuem Gerät, z. B. teuren japanischen Wobblern, mit denen ich dann auch nicht mehr fange|peinlich


 
Solange es noch was besseres/teureres gibt ist man nie zufrieden... und leider gibts auch immer wieder was besseres - oder man meint es zumindest. Man hat immer ne Schmerzgrenze wieviel man für ne Rolle ausgibt. War die vor ein paar Jahren bei 100 Mark, warens dann 100 EUR, später 150 EUR, jetzt 250 EUR... usw. usw.

Was auch sehr auf den den Geldbeutel schlägt ist Internetzugang in der Arbeit mit gleichzeitigen "Arbeitsflauten" |rolleyes. Boah, was hab ich mir nicht schon alles nur aus Langeweile gekauft...ist aber auch geil! :k


----------



## taxel (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> Was auch sehr auf den den Geldbeutel schlägt ist Internetzugang in der Arbeit mit gleichzeitigen "Arbeitsflauten" |rolleyes.



|sagnix

@ Chef: Das kommt bei mir natürlich NIE vor #h

Axel


----------



## rainer1962 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da paßt dann nur der Vergleich mit einer anderen Sparte, dem eigentlichen Thema Nr.1: (wobei ich jetzt natürlich sehr vorsichtig sein muß )
> 
> Wenn Du einem inneren Bedürfnis folgend, Dich am (käuflichen) Service einer netten oder schönen oder sehr schönen Frau erfreuen wollest (nehmen wir nur mal an :g),
> so kommt das etwa auf gleiche heraus:
> ...


 
was die Action betrifft, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher mein lieber|muahah:
beim Rest geb ich dir recht,
ich nehme lieber ne super kaffebraune mit dem dementsprechenden Korpus für 1000€, ein oder zwimal im Jahr, als täglich ne 160 große 70kg schwere "Pappgretel" für 50€, 
ausserdem wenn überhaupt....verschlechtern will ich mich nicht und was die Action weiterhin betrifft....
die "Mauerblümchen" sind net zu verachten#6


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Rainer 1962 und Det
Ihr seid Riesenferkel diesen Vergleich zu ziehen.
Ich verstehe es auch nicht, schliesslich nutze ich meine Rollen nicht nur fürn paar Stunden am Stück.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Schraub mal so ein Ding auf und erkläre mir, was da überhaupt 50 Euro wert sein soll?
> In jeder Bohrmaschine für 200 Euro steckt mehr und bessere Technik! Wenn man bedenkt, wie lange bereits Angelrollen gebaut werden, ist der Stand der Technik und Qualität, sowie die Anpassung an die Anforderungen einfach nur lachhaft! Wenn jemnad meint, er müsse dem großen "S" oder "D" 300 oder sogar über 600 euros für eine Angelrolle in den Allerwertesten stecken, bitte. Und nur weil jemand nicht bereit ist solche Fantasiepreise zu bezahlen ist er nicht dumm! Ich würde eher tippen es verhält sich anderstherum.


 
Naja erstens ind das Material vom Gehäuse, Getriebe und sonstwas, was alles in der Rolle steckt von Rolle zu Rolle unterschiedlich. 

Wenn ich mir die Mitchel 300X Gold angucke - die gab es damals bei eBay günstig für 90€ oder so. 

Aber wenn du bei so einer Rolle 
1. durch einem Anschlag das Getriebe schrottest.
2. durch einem Anschlag 2 Teile in der Hand hast (Kurbel + Rollenrest).
3. durch fixes ankurbeln, auf einem Schlag das Getriebe schrotten kannst.

Wo kommt man dahin?

Da gibt man lieber 100€ mehr aus und muss sich nicht nach dem ersten Biss eine neue Rolle kaufen. 

Die Balzer Metallica Spin M: Die Rolle macht einen soliden Eindruck, die Schnurverlegung - naja geht, für Mono reicht das.
Aber der Schnurfangbügel ist eine totale Fehlkonstrukion, teilweise spult man die Schnur auf den "Schirm" der Spule unter der eigendlichen Stelle wo die Schnur hin soll. Nur weil die Schnur nicht zum Röllchen läuft sondern auf der anderen Seite des Bügels bleibt... 

Soetwas sollte dir bei einer vernünftigen Rolle nicht passieren.
Dazu sind bei den teureren Rollen die Getriebe mit hoher Präzesion gefräst und die laufen echt super. Auch auf dauer. 

Dazu haben die Materialien unterschiedlich viel Abrieb, was natürlich auf die Lebensdauer der Rolle schließen lässt. 
Wenn du eine Achse in der Rolle hast, die mehr Verschleiß hat als ein Bleistift im Anspitzer haste nicht lange Freue an der Rolle.


----------



## Bernhard* (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



			
				Pikepauly schrieb:
			
		

> ... schliesslich nutze ich meine Rollen nicht nur fürn paar Stunden am Stück.


 
Ich unterscheide aber auch wo die jeweilige Rolle draufkommt. Nur weil ich mir auf meine Gummirute, die ich andauernd in den Pfoten hab ne Certate draufgeschraubt hab muss es nicht gleich für die Wacky-Rute, die ich nur selten Fische ne 400 EUR Rolle sein...


----------



## taxel (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> paar Stunden am Stück.



|director:A N G E B E R


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@ Det und Rainer: Ihr könnt ja die Idee von Flo und mir mal umsetzen. Man kann bei Rapala die Rattlins bedrucken lassen.

Da macht ihr eine nackte Frau drauf und als kleinen Text dazu "Catch me if you can!". 

Wenn man nicht mindestens 5000 Stück davon nehmen müsste... da hätten wir zugeschlagen, die gehen doch weg wie warme Semmel :vik: (also der Angler wird auf jeden Fall gefangen :q )









Quelle: www.rapala.com


----------



## Pikepauly (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Taxel
Durch dieses zitieren von Fetzen eines Postings macht ihr mich noch zum Boardferkel!
Dabei passe ich so auf, dass mir das nicht passiert.


----------



## taxel (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Sorry. Du hast Recht: Erst der Gedanke macht das Wort zum Schwein! Also schämt euch, wer sich dabei was gedacht hat.
Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil |wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Taxel
> Durch dieses zitieren von Fetzen eines Postings macht ihr mich noch zum Boardferkel!
> Dabei passe ich so auf, dass mir das nicht passiert.


 
Pass du auf, dass du nicht zum Ferkel wirst... wir passen auf das wir dich zum Ferkel machen :q.


Aber ich versuch die beiden schlimmen (Det und Rainer) grade durch den Wobbler abzulenken, ob's klappt |kopfkrat


----------



## Margaux (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Aber ich versuch die beiden schlimmen (Det und Rainer) grade durch den Wobbler abzulenken, ob's klappt |kopfkrat


 
Das klappt auf jeden Fall, denn bei blitzenden und blinkenden Ködern vergessen die Beiden alles andere sofort  |muahah: 

(aber ist das nicht bei uns allen so ?? :m)


----------



## Margaux (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> @Margaux,
> tiefe Spulen haben eben ihren Preis.


 
@Schroe
Aaah, darum sind die Rollen in Japan günstiger... |splat2: :m


----------



## Perückenkünstler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Nun, ich kenne keine andere Nation, in der so viel mit "billig" und "billiger" geworben wird, wie in Deutschland. Und leider kenne ich auch keine Nation, in der so neidig auf die geschaut wird, die sich exklusive Produkte leisten. In Deutschland wird einem groß und breit erklärt, warum man sich selbst den "ach so tollen, für die eigenen Bedürfnisse doch völlig ausreichenden Mittelklassewagen" gekauft hat und im nächsten Atemzug der Nachbar als Protz, Angeber oder Großkotz betitelt, nur weil dieser ein besseres Auto fährt.
> 
> Es wird immer so sein, daß zur Befriedigung von einigen Wenigen, Produkte entwickelt werden, die sich von der breiten Masse abheben. Diese Produkte stehen dann in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum eigentlichen Nutzen. Warum baut BMW die M-Klasse, Audi die RS-Modelle und Mercedes bietet die S- bzw. SLR-Linien an? Zur Befriedigung einiger weniger Menschen, die es sich leisten können und vor allem auch wollen. Die Firmen wären blöde, wenn sie diesen Markt nicht bedienen würden.
> 
> ...



Hallo chris,#h

es ist doch völlig in Ordnung wenn es für gewisses Publikum auch besondere Produkte gibt. Wenn das jemand braucht und denkt er könne seine Individualität unter Beweis stellen in dem er sich mit besonderst teuren, raren Gütern umgibt, ist das doch völlig ok. Neid ist ein Urtrieb, der überall auf der Welt und bei allen Tieren  mehr oder weniger vorhanden ist. Und im übrigen noch lange nicht erforscht ist. Ich finde es auch doof, sich den Kopf darüber zuzerbrechen, was ein anderer nun für ein Auto fährt, oder ob 20000 Quadratmeter Wohnfläche für 2 Personen nicht ein bisschen viel sind, während 3 köpfige Familien in 2 Zimmerwohnungen mit 55 Quadratmetern leben? 

Deine Beispiele mit den Autos sind allerdings in Bezug auf Angelrollen sehr weit hergeholt....Es muß nicht ein Mercedes S Klasse sein um funktionierende Bremsen zu geben oder gar einen Airbag. Zum Glück! Oder anderst gesagt, ein 100%ig funktionierendes Auto bekomme ich schon für weit weniger als einen S-Klasse Benz. Es ist nicht so üppig ausgestattet, hat weniger Power, weniger Prestige, aber was dran und drin ist funktioniert.

Bei Angelrollen ist der Markt derart primitiv gestaffelt, daß man selbst bei Markenherstellern noch nicht einmal sicher sein kann, das zu bekommen, was einem da angepriesen wird.
Die Shimano Technium 4000Fa ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür. Erst wird einem erzählt, daß es sich um eine erstklassige Spinnrolle handelt. Und wenn sich dann herausstellt, daß das Teil relativ schnell ausgelutscht ist, heißt es dann, die Beanspruchung wäre wohl zu stark gewesen. Wenn ich schon höre, daß "große" Spinner der Tod einer jeden Rolle seien..|rolleyes...lächerlich!  Ist ein Spinnner kein Künstköder, oder etwa so neu auf dem Markt, daß er konstruktiv noch nicht berücksichtigt werden konnte? Wie lange werden denn nun schon Angelrollen gebaut?

Normalerweise sollte es so sein, daß die Konsumenten die Hersteller erziehen. Ganz einfach durch Angebot und Nachfrage. Im Angelbiz scheint es wohl gerade anderst herum zu sein. Die Hersteller liefern ab wie es ihnen paßt und es gibt noch genügend gierige Käufer die sich darauf stürzen. 
Ich denke mal, daß Bosch keine Bohrmaschinen mehr verkaufen würde, wenn sie den Leuten beim bohren in der Hand zerbröseln würden? Vielleicht dann noch vom Verkäufer: "Hätten sie halt das nächst teurere Model nehmen müssen, das fliegt Ihnen nicht um die Ohren!" Undenkbar? Aber in der Angelszene gang und gebe....


----------



## Perückenkünstler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sa-s schrieb:


> hallo perückenkünstler,
> 
> du hast sicherlich zum teil recht.
> 
> ...



...keine Ahnung, leider! Es scheitert doch schon daran, daß man erst einmal wissen müsste, was eine wirklich gute Rolle ausmacht. 
Die Hersteller halten sich mit vielen wichtigen Details bedeckt. Oft ist ja noch nicht einmal die max. Bremskraft einsehbar.... Wer kann schon  im Laden eine Rolle aufschrauben und nachprüfen, was sich da unter der tollen Verkleidung verbirgt?
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob jemand die WFT NoMono schon im Test hat? Sieht nicht gerade elegant aus das Teil, ist aber eine Ganzmetallrolle (inkl. Rotor) mit dreifach gelagerter Edelstahlachse (wirkt sich positiv unter Belastung aus), voll Messinggetriebe und auf geflochtene Schnüre abgestimmt. Sie kostet um die 100 Euro. Für diese Leistungsmerkmale würde man bei "S" oder "D" 300 aufwärts hinblättern müssen und dann haben sie meines Wissens noch nicht einmal eine dreifach gelagerte Achse.


----------



## schroe (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi Perückenkünstler,
die NoMono kenne ich nur vom Begrabbeln. Hat optisch einige Anleihen von der Slammer.
Die 260iger Slammer kenne ich wiederum. Stabiles Gerät.

Wenn die NoMono doch deinen Ansprüchen Gerecht wird und sie, würde Shimano oder Daiwa draufstehen 300€ kosten, dann weiß ich nicht was dich am Kauf hindert. Das wären dann 200€ unter dem Preis einer S oder D. 
Genaugenommen, das was du suchst.

Wie sie sich bei dir bewährt, das wird nur die Zeit erzählen. Erfahrungswerte können bei unterschiedlichem Handling nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig sein.
Meine beiden Techniums habe ich bspw. noch nicht "gar" bekommen. Ich wüßte jetzt auch nicht wie ich sie bei meinem Anforderungsprofil und meiner üblichen Verwendung Schrott kriege.
Ich denke, jeder Angler hat sein eigenes "Profil", darauf sollte die Rolle abgestimmt sein. 
Der eine zieht mit seiner Geflochtenen Jighaken gerade (weil er den Gufiverlust scheut) der andere ist mehr "Filigrantechniker" und verkraftet den Gufiverlust leichter. Der Nächste"badet nur seine Maden" mit dem Dingen.

Erfahrungswerte in allen Ehren. Jeder bedient sein Gerät anders und oft unter verschiedentlichen Umständen.

Was des einen purer Kraftanspruch, das des anderen Wunsch nach Leichtgängigkeit, Leichtigkeit, pers. Attraktion,.....

Analog dazu die Beispiele von Det (funktioneller Nutzen, weil ähnliche Anatomie am Zielorgan) und Rainer (mehr der Genießer, der das Gesamtbild schätzt, die "Funktion" dabei nicht aus den Augen verliert).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte können bei unterschiedlichem Handling nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig sein.
> Meine beiden Techniums habe ich bspw. noch nicht "gar" bekommen. Ich wüßte jetzt auch nicht wie ich sie bei meinem Anforderungsprofil und meiner üblichen Verwendung Schrott kriege.
> Ich denke, jeder Angler hat sein eigenes "Profil", darauf sollte die Rolle abgestimmt sein.
> Der eine zieht mit seiner Geflochtenen Jighaken gerade (weil er den Gufiverlust scheut) der andere ist mehr "Filigrantechniker" und verkraftet den Gufiverlust leichter. Der Nächste"badet nur seine Maden" mit dem Dingen.
> ...


Das haste aber schön geschrieben! #6 

Wenn es anders wäre, wäre die Sache ja ganz einfach.


----------



## Chris7 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Perückenkünstler,
> die NoMono kenne ich nur vom Begrabbeln. Hat optisch einige Anleihen von der Slammer.
> Die 260iger Slammer kenne ich wiederum. Stabiles Gerät.
> 
> ...




schroe, beim Lesen Deiner Zeilen sah ich mich gerade auf einer grünen Wiese, der See mit seiner spiegelglatten Oberfläche im Schatten der stolzen Riesen, der weiße Schwan zieht stolz seine Bahnen, während das Haubentaucher-Paar die schlanken Hälse verliebt in den sonnengeschwängerten jungen Morgen reckt... Das Rotkehlchen trillert sein fröhlichstes Lied und der alte Karpfen dreht seine Runde wie jeden Morgen...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Hi Perückenkünstler,
> die NoMono kenne ich nur vom Begrabbeln. Hat optisch einige Anleihen von der Slammer.
> Die 260iger Slammer kenne ich wiederum. Stabiles Gerät.
> 
> ...



Hallo schroe,

habe ich geschrieben, daß die WFT meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird? Ich meinte, ich hätte gefragt, ob jemand etwas genaueres über diese Rolle zu berichten weiß..na egal.

Stimmt, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, gibt's einen Metallrotor  bzw. Vollmetallkonstruktion bei "S" und "D" ab 300 Euro aufwärts. 
Wenn die WFT halten kann, was in der Werbung versprochen wird, ist sie für mich unter anderem auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert. Wieso nicht, wenn es eine wirklich gute Rolle für ca 100 ist? Mir ist es eigentlich egal was auf der Rolle steht. Ich bin beim angeln mit der Köderführung beschäftigt und nicht damit einen Schriftzug auf meiner Rolle anzubeten. 

Ich benutze eine Spinnrolle zum spinnfischen, was für einige "Spinnrollen" wohl eine zu hohe Beanspruchung darstellt? Oder warum bekomme ich im Nachhinein erklärt, daß ein Spinner der Größe 4 eine 4000er Technium auf Dauer (so lange dauert es garnicht bis man ein nachlassen spürt) kaputtmacht? Ein Spinner der Größe 5 läßt sich schon garnicht mehr vernünftig einkurbeln. Komisch eigentlich! Beim Kauf wurde mir noch erklärt, daß sei genau die richtige Größe um auf Hechte zu angeln. Nur für richtige Hechköder ist sie dann zu klein? Ich meine richtige Hechköder, nicht irgendwelche Minispinner, auf die ein richtiger Hecht auch mal beißen kann, sondern Köder mit denen man gezielt auf Großhechte geht. Um Hänger kümmere ich mich übrigens mit dem Lösestock...und Maden bade ich eher selten an meiner Spinncombo.


----------



## taxel (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Oder warum bekomme ich im Nachhinein erklärt, daß ein Spinner der Größe 4 eine 4000er Technium auf Dauer (so lange dauert es garnicht bis man ein nachlassen spürt) kaputtmacht?



Hallo Perückenkünstler,

manche Händler erzählen wirklich Sch.... |uhoh: Die sollte man meiden. Da kann ich auch online kaufen.

Andererseits, und das ist jetzt keine Unterstellung an dich, gibt es Angler, die ihr Gerät ohne Sinn und Verstand kaputt spielen. Und dann noch was von Garantie faseln. #d

Gruß

Axel


----------



## sa-s (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Hallo schroe,
> 
> habe ich geschrieben, daß die WFT meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird? Ich meinte, ich hätte gefragt, ob jemand etwas genaueres über diese Rolle zu berichten weiß..na egal.



da wirst du wohl in den saueren apfel beissen müssen.

freue mich aber schon über nette bilder und einen aussagekräftigen bericht.


Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn ich richtig informiert bin, gibt's einen Metallrotor bzw. Vollmetallkonstruktion bei "S" und "D" ab 300 Euro aufwärts.
> Wenn die WFT halten kann, was in der Werbung versprochen wird, ist sie für mich unter anderem auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert. Wieso nicht, wenn es eine wirklich gute Rolle für ca 100 ist?


also geh in die vollen!


Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich egal was auf der Rolle steht. Ich bin beim angeln mit der Köderführung beschäftigt und nicht damit einen Schriftzug auf meiner Rolle anzubeten.



so ist es auch bei mir, aber damit ich eine gute rolle in händen halten kann und mich nicht über kram beim angeln ärgern muss, nehm ich sogar in kauf dass shimano oder daiwa drauf steht!#h

schöne grüsse

sepp

p.s.: ". . . gehen sie zum metzger ihres vertrauens"


----------



## schroe (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



> .............dreht seine Runde wie jeden Morgen...



@Chris7,
hast recht, habs nochmal gelesen. Sehr abschweifend unverständlich.
Erreicht den Gehalt deiner Posts natürlich nicht annähernd. Gebe mir Mühe deutlicher zu werden. 
Ist mir eh lieber.|supergri

So etwa.

-Die Technium 4000 ist eine durchaus robuste Rolle. Wer ihr mit Spinnern der Größe 4/5 den Garaus macht, angelt brutal und sollte sich nach noch stärkerem Material umsehen oder üben. Anwenderproblem.

-Erfahrungsfrage/Empfehlung "NoMono".
Nun ist man gerade mit der Empfehlung zur Technium baden gegangen, was liegt also näher, als wieder andere um Empfehlungen zu bitten. Vielleicht kann man sich jetzt drauf verlassen?

- Der Ansatz nach eigenen Vorstellungen zu entscheiden (man hat ja eine Idee wie die neue Rolle gebaut sein sollte), also eigenverantwortlich zu kaufen, erstickt an der Angst wieder 100€ in den Sand zu setzen. 
Lieber erstmal fragen, dann sind nachher die "Berater" schlecht gewesen, oder der Hersteller ist eben grundschlecht und überteuert.

-Der Preis der WFT scheint ja zu gefallen, die Technik zumindest nach eigenen Bemessungskriterien auch. Die verbleibenden Kriterien können auch andere nicht bewerten. Es sei denn, man verläßt sich wieder auf das was andere sagen (wie schon bei der 4000er Techn.).

-WFT ist kein Noname und nicht karitativ. 
WFT ist aus der "deutschen Penn" erwachsen. 
Der Produktionsstandort sind nicht die USA.

-Das Problem mit dem Namen auf der Rolle habe nicht ich. Mir ist es egal ob S, D, P, Q oder M drauf steht. 
Mit dem Namen verbundene Gefühle entnehme ich dem Post vom Perückenkünstler. 
Ist auch eine Form des Namenfetischismus.

-Die Hilflosigkeit bei der Auswahl einer neuen Rolle, spiegelt sich in der Frage an andere, nach welchen Parametern diese eine Rolle bewerten wieder. Nicht weiter tragisch, wenn man nicht kurz vorher beklagte, durch Beratung reingefallen zu sein. Ausserdem davon ausgegangen werden darf, dass auch andere die Rolle nicht im "Stiftung Warentest" Parcour hatten.

-Die Forderung nach möglichst viel Metall halte ich für Unsinn. Denke es ist klar, dass Metalle unterschiedliche Qualitäten haben können. Es kam ja schon der Hinweis auf Legierungen und die damit verbundene, mögliche Lebensdauer. 
Delrin ist bspw. ein Kunsstoff der es mit div. Metallen aufnehmen kann.

-Meine Empfehlung: 
Ein eigenes Bild schaffen und dann eigenverantwortlich zugreifen. 
Die Wahlrolle würden andere evtl. nicht mal mit einer Grillzangen anfassen wollen. Für den Käufer kanns trotzdem der absolute Traum sein.

-Hersteller, deren Name Phobien auslöst, meiden.

-Es ist *deine* Wahl.

@Perückenkünstler,
nimms mir nicht übel, es ist wirklich nicht pers. gemeint.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> -Die Technium 4000 ist eine durchaus robuste Rolle. Wer ihr mit Spinnern der Größe 4/5 den Garaus macht, angelt brutal und sollte sich nach noch stärkerem Material umsehen oder üben. Anwenderproblem.



Ist eine billige Ausrede. Einfach auf den Kunden abwälzen. Woher willst Du denn wissen, wie ich fische?  


schroe schrieb:


> -Erfahrungsfrage/Empfehlung "NoMono".
> Nun ist man gerade mit der Empfehlung zur Technium baden gegangen, was liegt also näher, als wieder andere um Empfehlungen zu bitten. Vielleicht kann man sich jetzt drauf verlassen?


Die Rolle wurde mir vom örtlichen Angelhändler empfohlen. Wieso hätte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt zweifeln sollen? Im Laden lief sie sehr leicht und machte einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Ich konnte nicht hineinschauen und mußte mich auf das verlassen, was mir erzählt wurde.
Ich fragte nach Erfahrungen mit der WFT, nicht nach einer Kaufempfehlung. Das ist ein Unterschied. Für Dich anscheinend nicht, denn Du verstehst mich nun zum wiederholten Male falsch. Deswegen gehe ich nun davon aus, daß das Absicht ist oder Unvermögen richtig zu lesen.



schroe schrieb:


> - Der Ansatz nach eigenen Vorstellungen zu entscheiden (man hat ja eine Idee wie die neue Rolle gebaut sein sollte), also eigenverantwortlich zu kaufen, erstickt an der Angst wieder 100€ in den Sand zu setzen.
> Lieber erstmal fragen, dann sind nachher die "Berater" schlecht gewesen, oder der Hersteller ist eben grundschlecht und überteuert.


Eben. Ich möchte in der Lage sein, nach eigenen Kriterien zu entscheiden. Deswegen habe ich den Thread "Was zeichnet eine gute Angelrolle aus" eröffnet, um Informationen zusammen zu tragen. Was das mit Angst zu tun habe soll, verstehe ich nicht?
Ich habe hier niemanden Schuld gegeben! Vielmehr ist es so, daß man über die heilige Firma Shimano wohl nur positives berichten darf.



schroe schrieb:


> -Der Preis der WFT scheint ja zu gefallen, die Technik zumindest nach eigenen Bemessungskriterien auch. Die verbleibenden Kriterien können auch andere nicht bewerten. Es sei denn, man verläßt sich wieder auf das was andere sagen (wie schon bei der 4000er Techn.).


Weiß heißt denn hier wieder? Bist Du ein Märchenerzähler, oder woher nimmst Du diese Aussagen? Erfahrungsbericht! 




schroe schrieb:


> -Das Problem mit dem Namen auf der Rolle habe nicht ich. Mir ist es egal ob S, D, P, Q oder M drauf steht.
> Mit dem Namen verbundene Gefühle entnehme ich dem Post vom Perückenkünstler.
> Ist auch eine Form des Namenfetischismus.



Aja...vielleicht doch eher Dr. Freud?



schroe schrieb:


> -Die Hilflosigkeit bei der Auswahl einer neuen Rolle, spiegelt sich in der Frage an andere, nach welchen Parametern diese eine Rolle bewerten wieder. Nicht weiter tragisch, wenn man nicht kurz vorher beklagte, durch Beratung reingefallen zu sein. Ausserdem davon ausgegangen werden darf, dass auch andere die Rolle nicht im "Stiftung Warentest" Parcour hatten.



Du wiederholst Dich....und außerdem sehe ich in dem Beratungsgespräch eines Verkäufers und einem Erfahrungsbericht eines Anglers über ein und dasselbe Produkt schon einen erheblichen Unterschied. Der Verkäufer will es verkaufen. Der Angler muß es nicht verkaufen und wird wohl eher offen und ehrlich berichten. Außerdem kennt er das Produkt unter Umständen sogar besser als der Verkäufer, der es vielleicht nur im Laden herumliegen hat.



schroe schrieb:


> -Die Forderung nach möglichst viel Metall halte ich für Unsinn. Denke es ist klar, dass Metalle unterschiedliche Qualitäten haben können. Es kam ja schon der Hinweis auf Legierungen und die damit verbundene, mögliche Lebensdauer.
> Delrin ist bspw. ein Kunsstoff der es mit div. Metallen aufnehmen kann.


Ich denke das ist Unsinn. Natürlich gibt es auch minderwertige Legierungen, trotzdem geht bis jetzt nichts über eine gute Alu-Legierung oder gutes Magnesium.



schroe schrieb:


> -Es ist *deine* Wahl.



Richtig!



schroe schrieb:


> @Perückenkünstler,
> nimms mir nicht übel, es ist wirklich nicht pers. gemeint.


@shroe: Nimm's mir nicht übel, es ist wirklich nicht persönlich gemeint.


----------



## rainer1962 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

siehste Shroe...
halt in Zukunft einfach deine Fresse.....
soll jeder den Kram kaufen den er für ach so toll findet und seine Erfahrungen selbst machen.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> *...halt in Zukunft einfach deine Fresse.....*


 
Genau deshalb mag ich den Rainer so!!! :g


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> siehste Shroe...
> halt in Zukunft einfach deine Fresse.....
> soll jeder den Kram kaufen den er für ach so toll findet und seine Erfahrungen selbst machen.


 
|good: 

Schade, daß dieser schöne Thread von sachlicher Argumentation (Schroe #6) zur Rechthaberei verkommen mußte |abgelehn


----------



## C..pHunter (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Moin moin...

@Prückenkünstler...

Das du ne falsche Beratung bekommen hast, würde ich nicht sagen!!! Ich fische die 2500er mit schwereren Ködern ( 20g Jigs plus Gufi) und die Rolle macht es super mit! Es gibt nur ein Problem mit der Rolle (nur bei der 4000er). Bei der einen oder anderen Rolle macht nach einiger Zeit das Schnurlaufröllchen Geräusche. Kann man aber locker beheben, indem man es durch eins der Twin Power ersetzt! Ansonsten ist mir nichts bekannt!
Entweder du hast nen Montagsmodell oder sch.... behandelt!

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi!
Kann es sein, daß die Technium sehr stark streut von der Qualität?
Ich habe eine 4000 FA so ca. 100 Stunden im harten Einsatz beim Hechtangeln gehabt.
15 er Gufis mit 30 Gramm Köpfen und 15 -20 cm Musky Wobbler beim Schleppen. Zum Glück auch viele Drills von Hechten bis knapp 110 cm, einkurbeln und ranpumpen von beim Schleppen eingehakten Krauttepichen. Hänger an Holz usw.

Eigentlich hatte ich die nur als Notrolle gekauft, weil mein Vater mal mit mir ein paar Tage Hechtangeln machen wollte am Plöner See und ich keine passende Rolle über hatte.
Bis auf das erbärmliche Laufgeräusch macht sie sich aber im direkten Praxisvergleich neben einer TP und Stradic gar nicht so schlecht. Denke dass ihr etwas früher die Luft ausgeht, ist aber im Moment noch nicht in Sicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß die Technium sehr stark streut von der Qualität?


Das ist möglich, gibt ja auch die Berichte von welchen mit Auflaufsperre/Bremse des geöffneten Bügels und viele halt ohne.

Dann das mit dem Pumpen, sagst Du gerade selber, schreibt Bolli bei seinen Dickdorschen an 4000er Rolle auch: Damit geht die Last fast nur auf das Rücklaufsperrenlager, und das ist bei den Rollen schon richtig gut und groß.  Kenne ich sehr gut. 

Wenn jemand aber über die Rolle einfach so einkurbelt, und das bei einer WS-Rolle unter einiger Last dran, dann gehts das schnell auf die Zahnräder und Wellen. Unter Zug mag der WS nicht, ist auch eine Schneckenwelle und die haben eine Vorzugsrichtung, eben Leerlauf oder geringe Last.
Man hat es als Angler da selber in der Hand.

Dann die Hängerlöserei, wie sorgfältig bei der Rollenentlastung ist jemand?
Hänger sind nun mal ärgerlich #q, ne kaputte Rolle aber noch mehr.

Wenn Die Getriebeteilequalität streuen würde, je nach "Backtag" sozusagen, wäre das auch ein Punkt. Gehe ich auch von aus, die werden sicher in Schüben gefertigt, nicht kontinuierlich. Je größer das Volumen, umso eher macht sich das bemerkbar. Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, daß in (allen) teureren Rollen unbedingt bessere Legierungen für die Zahnräder verbaut werden. Die Schwester der Technium ist die Super GT, die ist von Kurbel und Spule her einfacher ausgestattet. Wie verhält sich aber dabei die Verteilung auf die Modelle? Von den Japanmodellen habe ich auch andere mit dem gleichen Gehäuse gesehen, das wird wohl gebaut was gerade paßt. 
Die aktuelle Sonder-Technium MGS hat ja auch ein ganz anderes Gehäuse in der Art der neuen Stradic FB.

Das, was man nicht sieht und sich nicht in Zahlen ausdrückt, kann der Hersteller leicht je nach Marktlage anpassen. 

Siehe auch den "Krempel" bei den Arcs, die sind beileibe nicht alle gleich.
Wieso steht auch überall immer noch 1:5,2 drauf, wenn man aber exakt die Zähne nachzählt, sind es 7:35 = 1:5,0 . Wer hat da falsch oder alte Daten abgeschrieben? Ist auf jeden Fall kein Flüchtigkeitsfehler, weil bei allen durch die Bank so. Müssen also mal andere drin oder geplant gewesen sein.


----------



## BeeJay (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bis auf das erbärmliche Laufgeräusch...


Bist du sicher, dass du nicht die Red Arc meinst? :q :q :q


Pikepauly schrieb:


> Kann es sein, daß die Technium sehr stark streut von der Qualität?


Die Technium-Serie wird subjektiv gesehen öfter von "technischen" Problemen heimgesucht. Ob das nun Montagsmodelle sind, oder ein spezieller Produktionsstandort dafür verantwortlich ist, kann man als Kunde kaum herausfinden. 

Der Fairness halber sollte man aber auch bedenken, dass die Techniums eben wegen ihrer attraktiven Preise entsprechend oft verkauft und eingesetzt werden. Bei entsprechend hoher Verbreitung treten naturgemäß auch öfter Defekte auf. 


Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Die Rolle wurde mir vom örtlichen Angelhändler empfohlen. Wieso hätte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt zweifeln sollen?


Die Antwort hast du dir praktisch schon selbst gegeben:


Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> ...und außerdem sehe ich in dem Beratungsgespräch eines Verkäufers und einem Erfahrungsbericht eines Anglers [...] schon einen erheblichen Unterschied. Der Verkäufer will es verkaufen.


Darüber hinaus ist ein Händler speziell gegenüber *neuen* Produkten immer sehr positiv eingestellt, wobei sich sein Wissen meist auf Kataloge, Messepräsentationen und Werbematerial stützt. |supergri

Viele Kunden scheinen auch deshalb nicht zur Stradic zu greifen, weil dadurch der Preis vor dem Komma dreistellig wird - 100€ sind wohl gewissermaßen eine "psychologische Schallmauer". Der Händler weiß das natürlich - und empfiehlt die Technium FA (...wenn er ganz fies und/oder ahnungslos ist, sogar ein Heckbremsmodell einer anderen Serie). :q


Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Vielmehr ist es so, daß man über die heilige Firma Shimano wohl nur positives berichten darf.


Wenn du die anderen Threads aufmerksam gelesen hast, sollte dir aufgefallen sein, dass es eben nicht so ist.

Gut - du hast mit *einer* Technium-Rolle Probleme gehabt - ich glaube kaum, dass sich damit eine Statistik aufstellen lässt...



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, wenn es eine wirklich gute Rolle für ca 100 ist?


Wirklich gut? 100€?

Ich beziehe mich jetzt mal nur auf brauchbare Rollen zum Spinnfischen...
Hersteller, Zwischen- und Angelgerätehändler wollen alle am Verkauf z.B. der Angelrolle verdienen. Das Ding muss zudem verpackt, um die halbe Welt geschippert und dort noch verzollt werden.

Jetzt nehmen wir mal (d)eine 100€-Rolle. Wie hoch ist denn letztendlich der reinen Materialwert (Wert aller Einzelteile für den Hersteller)?
Das sind vielleicht 15€ - wenn es hochkommt 20€. Dass da keine hochwertigen, langlebigen Materialien verbaut sein können, sollte klar sein. |rolleyes

Damit sich das für den Hersteller rechnet, *muss* zwangsläufig irgendwo gespart werden. Für Gelegenheitsfischer, Ansitzangler,  und Forellenteichgänger mögen diese <100€ Rollen durchaus OK sein, für GuFi-Fetischisten, Fluss- bzw. Boddenangler sowie Großköderliebhaber, die oft am Wasser sind und sich auf das Material 100% verlassen wollen, auf Dauer ganz offensichtlich weniger.

Natürlich zahlen Daiwa, Shimano & Co. im Einkauf nicht die gleichen Preise wie der Endkunde, aber schau mal nach, was alleine hochwertige, rostfreie Kugellager im Durchschnitt kosten.

Einem Spinnfischer, der regelmäßig seinem Hobby nachgeht, sollte der Qualitätsunterschied die zusätzlichen Kröten wert sein. 
Manche Spinnangler müssen aber erst mehrere 80-100€ Rollen durchläddern und am besten dabei noch kapitale Fische verlieren, bis sie letztendlich auf den Trichter kommen. |supergri

Eine Rolle mit ordentlichen Komponenten, eventuell noch mit Magnesiumgehäuse/-Rotor hat einfach ihren Preis, egal was der geschätzte Händler vor Ort gerade so empfiehlt.

BeeJay

P.S.: Bekäme ich nur einen Cent pro Fisch, den die deutschen Geiz-ist-Geil Angler durch ihr Material verschlagen/verlieren, würde ich spätestens in 2 Jahren ein 500ha Seegrundstück in den USA am Eriesee kaufen, ein komplett nach europäischen Standards ausgestattetes Haus draufstellen, ein dickes Boot besorgen und 150 Tage im Jahr auf Walleye-Jagd gehen. :q


----------



## Perückenkünstler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi!
> Kann es sein, daß die Technium sehr stark streut von der Qualität?
> Ich habe eine 4000 FA so ca. 100 Stunden im harten Einsatz beim Hechtangeln gehabt.
> 15 er Gufis mit 30 Gramm Köpfen und 15 -20 cm Musky Wobbler beim Schleppen. Zum Glück auch viele Drills von Hechten bis knapp 110 cm, einkurbeln und ranpumpen von beim Schleppen eingehakten Krauttepichen. Hänger an Holz usw.
> ...



Vielleicht sollten wir mal tauschen? Das was Du schreibst klingt gut. Vielleicht verstehst Du mich dann....
Allerdings sehe ich schon eine Unterschied darin zu schleppen oder regelmäßig schwere Köder einzuholen?
Es ist wirklich so: Bei einem 5er Spinner geht es nur noch sehr schwer und man hat ein richtiges mahlendes Holpern beim kurbeln. Von Anfang an. Selbst 4er Spinner werden langsam unangenehm.
Der Schnurfangbügel klappt beim auswerfen immer wieder mal zu. Das hat mir schon einige Schrecksekunden und kostpielige Köderverluste gebracht:r
Die Schnurverlegung ist bis 75% Spulenfüllgrad richtig gut und läßt dann rapide nach und wird wulstig. Häufige Perücken beim auswerfen.:r
Ok, da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob da nicht irgendwo ein Fehler auf meiner Seite liegt? Doch auffallend finde ich das Schnurverlegungsvehalten auf jeden Fall!
Der Lack blättert ab...
Die Kurbel fühlt sich auch schon ein wenig Banane an...
An der Walzenlagerabdeckung fehlt eine Schraube, von Anfang an....
Alles Anwendungsfehler?
Schlechte Behandlung?
|abgelehn
Ich behaupte mal, ich habe als gestandener Gas-Wasser-Installateur/Blechner im Laufe von über 2 Jahrzehnten ein Gefühl für unterschiedlichstes Material und Kräfte von sehr fein bis 8" entwickelt. Auch Materialkunde ist für mich kein Fremdwort. 
Wer einen Hänger mit Rolle & Rute löst braucht sich wirklich nicht wundern.
Unter "Pumpen" kann ich mir mehr vorstellen als den Plural von "Pumpe"
Im Laufe meines Lebens habe ich schon einige mechanische Kunstwerke bestaunt. Eine Angelrolle gehört im allgemeinen aber definitiv nicht dazu. Was die Ingenieure der Hersteller leisten ist verglichen mit anderen Branchen einfach nur flach. *Ingenieurskunst* und die Verwendung bester Materialien kann man bei den Preisen, welche die Herren von Shimano und Konsorten verlangen aber getrost erwarten.
Mein Vergleich mit einer Bohrmaschine um die 200 Euro und was ma da an Technik und Konstruktion in der Hand hält kommt nicht von Ungefähr. Andere Branchen zeigen klar auf was preisleistungstechnisch möglich ist. Die Angelbranche liegt da ganz klar hintendran.


----------



## Schweißsocke (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Der Fairness halber sollte man aber auch bedenken, dass die Techniums eben wegen ihrer attraktiven Preise entsprechend oft verkauft und eingesetzt werden. Bei entsprechend hoher Verbreitung treten naturgemäß auch öfter Defekte auf.



Das mag einer der Gründe für die häufigen Probleme mit diesem Modell sein. Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass die Technium bzw. Technium MGS wirklich absolut billigst in Malaysia produzierte Geräte sind, die nur durch ihr Design beeindrucken sollen (AngelDet hat die Ähnlichkeit zu hochwertigeren Shimano-Modellen oben erwähnt - ich hoffe, er ist nicht auf den schönen Schein reingefallen).

Wen es interessiert, sollte sich einmal den Bauplan der Technium MGS anschauen. Ich verweise hier beispielhaft auf das Bauteil 2293: Auf der Kurbelachse sitzt bei den Technium-Modellen statt eines Kugellagers ein Stück Plastik#d.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Man sollte aber nicht vergessen, dass die Technium bzw. Technium MGS wirklich absolut billigst in Malaysia produzierte Geräte sind, die nur durch ihr Design beeindrucken sollen (AngelDet hat die Ähnlichkeit zu hochwertigeren Shimano-Modellen oben erwähnt - ich hoffe, er ist nicht auf den schönen Schein reingefallen).


Keine Angst und Danke der Nachfrage , da passiert nichts! 



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, sollte sich einmal den Bauplan der Technium MGS anschauen. Ich verweise hier beispielhaft auf das Bauteil 2293: Auf der Kurbelachse sitzt bei den Technium-Modellen statt eines Kugellagers ein Stück Plastik#d.


Das kommt öfter vor, sogar bei vermeintlichen Japanrollen die hier in DE vertickt werden. Wobei ich das noch am wenigsten schlimm finde, läßt sich leicht wechseln. Und kaufen tue ich die eh nicht, hab ja noch genug "alte".
Diese Plastiklager laufen sogar eine Zeit lang richtig gut und leicht, das ist nur nicht von Dauer. Die wechselnden Kugellagerzahlen bei ansonsten offensichtlich gleichen Rollen haben oft diese Ursache. An bestimmten Stellen ist gegen Kunststoffgleitlager wie aus PE auch nichts gegen zu sagen, da sie kleiner, leichter, günstiger und Korrosionsunanfällig sind. Wenn man sie auswechseln und tauschen kann, ist das kein Problem, schon was anderes als direkt im Gehäusekunststoff "gelagert". Kugellager machen eine Rolle schließlich schwer, das ist bei hohen Kugellagerzahlen wirklich ein Problem.

Zu den Herstellungkosten:
Wenn man eine Angelrolle und gerade eine High-End mit High-Price mal mit anderen Gütern vergleicht, dann sieht man schon einen Unterschied. Eine Nähmaschine für 79 EUR oder ein Akkuschrauber für 29 EUR oder ein ganzer Bohrhammer für den Preis zeigen was eigentlich geht, da steckt viel mehr Material- und Montageaufwand drin.
Shimano zeigt es selber auch, denn z.B. die Rollen der P3 Serie wie Nexave/Catana werden für 23,50 EUR gewinnbringend verkauft. Und andere Rollen sind ganz bestimmt nicht viel teurer, die Herstellkosten können nur um einige mal mehrere Cent höher sein, selbst beste Kugellager sind nicht soviel teurer. Ist auch egal, ob die Rolle nun 2,75 EUR oder 4,88 EUR in der Massenherstellung kostet, viel mehr wird es nicht sein.

Der Händler sowie der Großhändler oder Hersteller/Label können ja die Preise fordern, die sie meinen. Wie Bolli sagte: Was zu erzielen ist. 
Wenn die Kunden wie die Wilden kaufen, rollt der Rubel. Finde ich auch nicht schlimm, denn als Kunde habe ich auch die Option nicht zu kaufen. Für den Hersteller wie Shimano liegt genau darin der Reiz, immer wieder neue appetitliche Sachen zu bauen und anzupreisen. Täten sie nicht, wenn das nicht "laufen" würde.

Was meint ihr, was passieren würde wenn alle Leuts einen Monat lang dauernd in die Läden gingen, ohne was zu kaufen und über die Preise "zu teuer #d" meckern würden? Ruckzuck wären die Preise herunter. Letztlich bekommt die Gesamtheit der Kunden das, was sie verdient, das was sie fordert, das was sie kauft. Was anderes geht gar nicht, die Händler und Vertriebswege sind auf Verkauf und Umsatz angewiesen. Ich mit einer Riesenreserve (wie wohl die meisten zuhause ) an Rollen muß ja nicht unbedingt kaufen. Könnte aber, kann es mir aber auch gut überlegen. Das muß jeder mit sich selber abmachen. 

Alternativen gibt es, oder entwickeln sich zunehmend.

Was mir (und anderen eben auch) am meisten auf die Senkel geht, ist die werbemäßige Verarschung was die reale Rolleneignung betrifft. |krach:  |krach:
Schließlich hängt davon so mancher Angelurlaub oder Angelwocheende ab.

Was dagegen hilft: Austauch im Anglerboard! #6


----------



## Perückenkünstler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Angeldet: Sehr guter Beitrag. Vielen Dank!

Meine Meinung:  Die Angelbranche ist eine geldgierige Preisleistungsgurke. Das ist kein Geschäft, das ist Geschäftemacherei.
Das ist es, was ein an sich schönes Hobby trübt, leider. Aber wie Du eben auch sagst: Die Kunden stehen willenlos Gewehr bei Fuß. Und solange das  in Deutschland so bleibt wird es sich nicht ändern, sondern diese Schraube weiter gen Himmel ziehen.
Ich hoffe, daß diesen Thread möglichst viele Angler mitbekommen und Ihnen vielleicht mal ein Licht aufgeht!
Die Abzockerei geht doch schon mit den kleinsten Teilen los. 10 Wirbel 2 Euro. Quetschhülsen 3 Euro. Nur mal als kleines Beispiel. Klar, Abfüllung und Verpackung haben Ihren Preis. Aber: Außer in einem kleinen Angelladen, den es leider nicht mehr gibt, habe ich noch nicht einen Händler gesehen, der Kleinmaterial offen verkauft. Kassiert wird bis zum Anschlag wo es nur geht.

In einem kann ich AngelDet nur schwerlich zustimmen: Austausch im Board hilft?
Naja, ich lese sehr viel und oft mit. Was mir auffällt, ist der Umstand, daß das Wort "kaufen" so ziemlich am häufigsten vorkommt....sollte das nicht "angeln", sein?|kopfkrat Anstelle von Angeltipps werden meistens Kaufempfehlungen ausgesprochen. Ich habe nichts gegen Werbung. Ich mag's nur nicht durch die Hintertüre. Ist ja ok, wenn sich Händler am Board tummeln und Ihren Senf dazu tun. Aber wieso gibt man sich nicht klar zu erkennen? Es ist ein gehöriger Unterschied, ob ich als Verkäufer oder Verbraucher über ein und dieselbe Sache spreche. Aus diesem Grund wäre es den Usern am Board gegenüber doch nur fair, wenn sie wüßten wo sie dran sind. Und wer über diesen Umstand im Bilde ist, soll Vertrauen in die Aussagen der entsprechenden Personen haben?
Ok, Austausch im Board hilft! Die Frage ist bloß: Wem?

Was wäre wenn die Kunden in die Läden gingen ohne zu kaufen?
Die Preise würden fallen. Aber deswegen würden die Rollen nicht besser werden. Genausowenig wie ich Lust habe 100 Euro für überteuerten Schrott zu bezahlen, genauso wenig habe ich Lust 50 Euro dafür zu bezahlen. Miese Qualität bleibt miese Qualität, egal wie teuer. 
Solange man keine gute Qualität für angemessenes Geld bekommt, sollte man überhaupt nicht kaufen!


----------



## taxel (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:  Die Angelbranche ist eine geldgierige Preisleistungsgurke. Das ist kein Geschäft, das ist Geschäftemacherei.




Na ja. Angelgerätehersteller sind auch nicht geldgieriger als andere Firmen. Geschäft ist Geschäft.

Aber Angeln ist Hobby. Und bei Hobbys ist der Preis grundsätzlich nach oben offen. Da ist Spinnangel ein vergleichsweise billiges Hobby mit eher lächerlichen High-End-Preisen. Kuck dir mal Rennräder, Fliegenrollen, Motorräder ... an. Da tränen dir die Augen.

Andererseit, wenn ich sehe, das ich  für 20 Stellas schon einen Neuwagen bekomme ;+

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Perückenkünstler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Da ist was dran.
20 Stellas= 1 Auto?
Ich schätze, ich kann Dir einen gebrauchten Wagen mit 2 Jahren TÜV, verkehrssicher und fahrbereit für den Preis einer halben Stella besorgen..|rolleyes

Wäre die Angelbranche das Maß der Dinge wäre ein Neuwagen nur etwas für Millionäre: Angelrolle: 3 Zahnräder=100 Euro.
Auto: 100erte Zahnräder, ABS,ASR,Motor,Glas,Blech,etc= 10000000 Euro?
Für einen Bohrhammer von Bosch müsste man wohl ca 10000 Euro hinlegen.
Eine Hilti würde man wahrscheinlich alle paar Jahre mal bestaunen dürfen, denn sie würde ungefähr soviel kosten wie ein hübsches Motorboot

Sollen die Leute die meinen, ihr Geld dafür verbrennen zu müssen dies doch ruhig tun. Nur wenn sie schon selbst so dumm sind so etwas zu machen, dann sollen sie doch bitte unterlassen diejenigen, die nicht bereit sind ihr Geld zu verschleudern als "dumme Geiz ist geil Deutsche" zu titulieren.


----------



## bolli (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Die Angelbranche ist eine geldgierige Preisleistungsgurke. Das ist kein Geschäft, das ist Geschäftemacherei.....
> Solange man keine gute Qualität für angemessenes Geld bekommt, sollte man überhaupt nicht kaufen!



Immer die gleiche Leier mit den bösen Unternehmern, die dem braven Verbraucher das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.|schlafen

Ich kenne keinen Gerätehändler, der sich die Taschen vollmacht, Porsche fährt und jeden Tag 20 Stunden Freizeit hat. 
Im Gegenteil, die stehen 6 Tage die Woche bis zu 10 Stunden in Ihrem Laden und am Monatsende kommt nicht mehr dabei rum,
wie durchnschnittliche Angestellte mit 38 Stundenwoche haben. Von  6 Wochen bezahltem Urlaub, Weihnachtsgeld etc. ganz zu 
schweigen. 

Du gehst für umsonst arbeiten, oder wie? 

Wenn das Geldverdienen in der Angelbranche so einfach ist, dann wechsel doch den Beruf! Dann kannst Du auch gleich Topp-Gerät zum Schnäppchenpreis produzieren.

Bis dahin meine Empfehlung: Keinen Cent den bösen Kapitalisten, schnitz Dir Dein Gerät selber. 
High-End-Gerät fängt ohnehin keinen Fisch mehr, ein Weidenstock hat es auch schon immer getan.... ach ne, das 
beliebte Thema ist in diesem Thread noch gar nicht dran.. |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Sollen die Leute die meinen, ihr Geld dafür verbrennen zu müssen dies doch ruhig tun. Nur wenn sie schon selbst so dumm sind so etwas zu machen, dann sollen sie doch bitte unterlassen diejenigen, die nicht bereit sind ihr Geld zu verschleudern als "dumme Geiz ist geil Deutsche" zu titulieren.


|uhoh: das führt doch zu nichts! Bischen mehr Coolheit bitte! (von allen Seiten)

Die sind nicht einfach dumm. Zuallerst könnte man das mal als "auf Tackle-Dope" :#2: oder so sehen,  sie sind angefixt, süchtig. Die Verführung seitens der Werbemaschinerie hat ihren sichtbaren Erfolg gehabt. Eine Stella verkauft sich z.B. deswegen, weil sie als das beste gilt. Und genau das will der Käufer dann haben - ob es es real bekommt oder nicht.
Oder wollen es halt ausprobieren, ihr Taschengeld oder "Spielgeld" dafür ausgeben. Daran ist eigentlich nicht viel verwerflich, auch daß ein Hersteller die passenden Produkte schnitzt und ihnen dealt. Der Nerv kommt eher von einem Extrem-Hype und den wiederholten Lobeshymnen, die anderes verdecken.

Problematisch wird die Sache nur, wenn man solide anständige Produkte und Dauerhaftigkeit zu einem fairen Preis erwartet. Das gespielte Wirt-Schaf(t)s-Game ist aber schneller Umsatz, Schnelllebigkeit, Wegwerfgesellschaft.

Die Frage ist doch die Statistik, wieviel Leute wollen das denn wirklich oder wirklich anders? Der Anteil der Herumspieler ist anscheinend viel größer, der Trip mit NEU! und probieren usw. ist doch immer noch voll da. Der Entertainment-Aspekt wird von den Herstellern vordringlich befriedigt, die Mediengesellschaft verlangt es.

Es ist eine Frage der persönlichen Definition: Was brauche ich, was will ich?
Wenn der Markt nicht so einfach die richtigen Sachen hergibt, oder der eine dominierende Hersteller nicht, kann ich Alternativen suchen. Gibt es, sowohl bessere wie auch günstigere.

Eine Möglichkeit ist selbermachen, das gilt für Rollen wie Ruten und Köder, wenn es mir nicht gut genug ist, baue ich es mir selber. Die Resultate sind besser. Ich habe z.B. meinen eigenen "Tackle-Anbau", ganz für mich allein. Genauer gesagt ist es ja eher ein Umbau aus Rohteilen, auch die Blanks machen die meisten nicht selber :g
Auch eine Option, wenn man genau das haben will was man sich vorstellt.

Zu dem Ärger mit einer Technium: genau dieser "dämliche" Markt stellt Alternativen zur Verfügung, wie z.B. eine Ryobi Ecusima für preiswerte 35 EUR incl. Versand, die die Billigpalette von Shimano bis zum Stradic-Level locker in die Tasche steckt. Resistent weil ohne WS. Muß man nur suchen (AB) und annehmen.
Und das Geräte die für "Sonntags-Nachmittags"-Angler oder "Sonntags-mal-im Urlaub"-Angler designed sind, einem enthusiastischeren Spinnangler nicht standhalten, ist eigentlich auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Chris7 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Mensch Leute, das hört ja gar nicht mehr auf hier... #d Irgend ein Boardie hat doch in siner Signatur stehen: Ein Hobby ist die schönste Art mit möglichst hohem Einsatz den geringsten Nutzen zu erzielen... (oder so ähnlich |rolleyes ). Ist damit nicht alles gesagt? Es ist doch niemand verpflichtet "High-End-Tackle" zu kaufen. Keine Rolle, keine Rute und auch nichts von dem teuren Kleinzeug ist lebenswichtig! Unzählige Angelgeschäfte und gerade das Internet machen es uns doch relativ einfach DAS Gerät zu kaufen, das man sich wünscht und vor allem auch leisten kann.

Es wurde schon angesprochen: Schaut Euch doch mal in anderen Sportarten um... Da sind die Ausgaben für eine Stella doch Pillepalle... |uhoh: Für den Preis eines gängigen Reithelmes kann ich mir locker ne 4000er Stella kaufen und diese dann auch noch mit Stroft GTP bespulen. Und einige dutzend Wirbel, Quetschhülsen sowie sonstiges Kleinzeug fallen auch noch dabei ab. Für ne Reithose gibt es gleich zwei Red Arcs. Ach ja... für nen Einsteiger-Lederreitstiefel kann man sich als Alternative auch ne Simms-Guide Wathose kaufen. Oder drei bis vier gute Spinnruten...

Oder betrachten wir mal die Sportart "Jogging". Was ist denn an einem Laufschuh dran, das es rechtfertigt 150, 170 oder gar 200 EUR zu verlangen? Schuhe, die in Billigstlohnländern hergestellt werden, mit einem Materialeinsatz, der nur ein Bruchteil dessen einer Angelrolle ausmacht. Wenn ich jetzt noch auf die "unbedingt erforderliche" Funktionskleidung eingehe, dann wird es noch krasser... :c

Also, beruhigt Euch wieder und kauft die minderwertigen Sachen einfach nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chris7
Gut und soweit richtig.

Nur: für viele Angler ist es eben kein Hobby, sondern mehr. :g
das ist der Unterschied, wenn man es anders betreibt. Ob nun Profession, Leidenschaft oder Lebenseinstellung.

Dafür sind wahrscheinlich auch andere Gerätschaften notwendig, die sich eigentlich nicht in den Hochgkanzkatalogen finden lassen.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Eine Hilti


 

Damit hast du dein Argument "Bohrmaschine muss teurer sein, weil da viel mehr Technik drin ist" ja wohl selbt gekillt.

Warum kostet eine Hilti wesendlich mehr als ein Schrauber von Aldi?



= Aldi-Schrauber (Fernsehtests+Eigentest) : öhm naja erster Einsatz und schon kaputt...

= Hilti (hab ich nie in der Hand gehabt, aber mein Bruder arbeitet mit sowas) : die sollte bei sachgemäßer Anwendung nicht kaputt zu kriegen sein.


Angelrollen: 

= Mitchell 300X Gold / Mitchell iridium pro! (eigene Erfahrung) = Pose weg -> Anschlag -> Getriebe röhrt/Kurbel (AUS METALL) bricht ab
Das war eigendlich eine sachgemäße Anwendung....

= TwinPower FA/FB / TechniumFA/MgS / RegalZ = nie Probleme mit gehabt, auch wenn da etwas aus Plastik ist
Bis auf die Daiwa wurden die Rollen auch sachgemäß verwendet...

Die RegalZ (Daiwa) hat deutlich mehr mitgemacht, als eine normale Spinnrolle, die würde ich sogar noch gegen eine Stella im robustheits Kampf antreten lassen, auch wenn diese Rolle fast komplett aus Plastik und 10 Jahre oder so alt ist.


Aber erklär erstmal warum Aldi nen Schrauber für 30€ verticken kann.


----------



## BeeJay (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> An der Walzenlagerabdeckung fehlt eine Schraube, von Anfang an....


Wenn das so wäre, hätte ich dem Händler das Ding gleich wieder auf den Tresen gelegt anstatt das Teil zu benutzen und mich in der Folge über Defekte aufzuregen. |rolleyes


AngelDet schrieb:


> Shimano zeigt es selber auch, denn z.B. die Rollen der P3 Serie wie Nexave/Catana werden für 23,50 EUR gewinnbringend verkauft.


In dem Fall macht es die Masse. Um die Kosten weiter zu drücken verwendet der Hersteller sehr "günstige" Materialien, in der Regel die, die sich in der Produktion möglichst einfach handhaben und verarbeiten lassen. Ob sie später in der Anwendung des Produktes taugen, steht nicht wirklich im Vordergrund. Hauptsache die Rollen rechnen sich noch in Sachen Defektrate/Garantieansprüche.

Solange es genug Käufer gibt, wird der Hersteller natürlich mit Wonne dieses Preissegment bedienen. 


Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> [...]Nur wenn sie schon selbst so dumm sind [...], dann sollen sie doch bitte unterlassen diejenigen, die nicht bereit sind ihr Geld zu verschleudern als "dumme Geiz ist geil Deutsche" zu titulieren.


*tief lufthol*
@Perückenkünstler:

Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass wir alle wirklich scharf darauf sind, 100te von Euro auszugeben?!

Wenn es aber eine Rolle für 80-100€ auf Dauer nicht tut, dann muss eben ein besseres und naturgemäß teureres Modell her. Spinnfischen ist eben materialintensiv und -verschleißend. 
Da hilft nur sparen und etwas Gescheites kaufen - weniger Stress, weniger Ausfall, mehr Spaß, niedrigerer Blutdruck... |supergri
Ich habe >12 Jahre Erfahrung in der Jugendarbeit und da Jungangler selten mit einer 150€ Rolle "einsteigen" war ich schon oft mit defektem Low-End Material verschiedener Hersteller konfrontiert. Wie oft ich Jungangler mit meinen Ruten weiterfischen ließ, weil ihr Material im Eimer war, wage ich nicht mehr zu zählen... 

Sich eine >200€ Rolle zu kaufen, hat sicher mehr mit Nervenschonung als mit Fetischismus oder Snobismus zu tun. 

Manche Leute sehen die Notwendigkeit bei einer Rolle zum Spinnfischen etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, *du* fühlst dich "abgezockt" und "von den Herstellern hinters Licht geführt".

Deine Meinung in Sachen teures Material ist akzeptiert, aber dann sei bitte auch so konsequent und verschone uns mit den Schimpftiraden, deine 80€ Spinnrolle sei kaputt gegangen und Shimano wäre soooo schlecht und geldgeil. 
Wer (zu) billig kauft kauft mindestens zweimal und am allgemeinen Preisniveau wird sich zumindest kurzfristig nichts ändern. 

Akzeptiere das, oder lasse es bleiben. Du kannst aber noch so intensiv im Dreieck hüpfen und schimpfen - damit landest du nur mit Bluthochdruck im Krankenhaus, die Preise werden dadurch nicht sinken. :q

Boykotts in den Läden (um günstigere Preise zu erzwingen) schaden nur den Angelgerätehändlern, von denen sich viele sicher schon insgeheim die Frage gestellt haben, ob sich der zeitliche Aufwand bei dem, was monatlich auf dem Konto übrig bleibt wirklich lohnt. 

Problem:
Wird kein hochwertiges (und daher auch vom Preis höher angesiedeltes) Material mehr von den Kunden gekauft, wird dieses Angebot zurückgefahren und die unteren Preissegmente stärker bedient.
So absurd es klingt - konzentriert sich der Markt auf die günstige Ware, bekommt man unterm Strich immer weniger Qualität und Menge für sein Geld. 
Den Herstellern und Zwischenhändlern ist es grundsätzlich gleich, womit sie den Umsatz machen.

Ein gutes Beispiel hast du selbst gebracht: "10 Wirbel 2 Euro".
Viele, speziell kleine Läden, führten früher teure und günstige Wirbel, die teuren (sagen wir mal 2€pro 10er Pack) wurden von den Geiz-ist-geil Anglern nicht gekauft, man ist ja Pfennigfuchser. 
Konsequenz: die teuren Wirbel flogen aus den Programm, die billigen blieben im Laden, kosten nun aber statt €1,00 jetzt €1,50 oder sogar €2,00. 
Was hat das "sparen" also nun *genau* gebracht? |kopfkrat

Ist jetzt der Gerätehändler, der genug Gewinn braucht, um den Laden über Wasser zu halten der Böse?! :g

Sicher darf man nicht außer Acht lassen, dass es viele Angler gibt, für die eine €150 Investition für ein Hobby extrem viel Geld sind. Das Problem ist aber, dass es schwer wird, auf die Angelindustrie Druck auszuüben, vor allem *wegen* der Pfennigfuchser.

Bleiben wir beim Thema Angelrolle:
In Deutschland musst du als Händler nur weit genug mit dem Preis herunter gehen, dann bringst du jeden Schrott an den Mann, "war ja um 30%/40%/50% reduziert". 

In den USA stünde der Kunde bei Problemen mit dem Material umgehend wieder im Laden und würde sein Geld zurückverlangen und die Japaner haben den Begriff "Ladenhüter" potenziell neu definiert. 
Speziell in Japan hat sich der Druck der Kunden und der Wunsch nach Qualität dahingehend ausgewirkt, als dort in Sachen Angelgerät ein Qualitätsniveau herrscht, von dem wir hier in Deutschland nur träumen können. 
Gut, es hat einen gewissen Preis, aber dafür muss ich beim Drill eines Fisches nicht überlegen, was ich dem Kram zumuten kann. Ich fange den Fisch, ohne einen Gedanken daran zu verschwenden, ob Bremse, Getriebe oder Kugellager das mitmachen...

Würde hier in D. nur jeder zweite, der eine Spinnrolle braucht eine Kategorie höher einkaufen, stiege die Nachfrage nach haltbareren Rollen und die "Ladenhütergefahr" bei günstigen Modellen würde anwachsen. Gerätehändler und letztendlich auch Hersteller/Importeure würden natürlich darauf entsprechend reagieren. 
In dem Fall gäbe es eine reelle Chance, dass die Preise um ein paar Prozent sinken.

Bei den Baitcasterrollen hat es schon funktioniert, die Auswahl stieg und die Preise fielen. Der Durchschnittspreis der Calais 201-A fiel von 360€ auf €299, also fast 17%. Bei anderen Rollenmodellen geht sicher ebenfalls was. 
Teures Material wird aber nicht billiger, indem man es boykottiert.

Als Kunde hat man eine gewisse Macht, muss diese aber klug einsetzen. 

Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft.

BeeJay


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@beeJay:|good:


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

.....BeeJay





Respekt BeeJay, das ist eine der besten Stellungnahmen zum grasierenden "Geiz ist Geil Virus" das ich je gelesen habe!!! Ich bin selbst ein Verfechter der Ansicht "Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal" und stehen auch voll dazu. Bei mir kommt zum Spinnfischen keine Rolle unter der Kategorie "TwinPower" mehr an die Rute - weil es sich einfach nicht rechnet!!!
Ich habe letztes Jahr in Japan gearbeitet und mich dabei in einigen Tackle shops umgesehen (und dort auch eingekauft!!) "Billigrollen", die bei uns für 25-50€ in einer schön aufgemachten Pappbox vertickt werden, liegen dort zu Hauf auf Wühltischen - und keiner kauft sie Die Angler, die ich traf waren durch die Bank "high end equipped" - warum wohl!! Dort hat man gelernt, die Hersteller zu Qualität zu erschwinglichen Preisen "zu erziehen"

Aber solange bei und Geiz noch Geil ist, werde ich meine Stellas und Konsorten halt notgedrungen in Japan kaufen - da weiß ich was ich bekomme

Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



BeeJay schrieb:


> In dem Fall macht es die Masse. Um die Kosten weiter zu drücken verwendet der Hersteller sehr "günstige" Materialien, in der Regel die, die sich in der Produktion möglichst einfach handhaben und verarbeiten lassen. Ob sie später in der Anwendung des Produktes taugen, steht nicht wirklich im Vordergrund. Hauptsache die Rollen rechnen sich noch in Sachen Defektrate/Garantieansprüche.


Nur mal dazu:
Nicht nur, noch mehr wohl die Klasse und Ausgeknautschheit des Designs.
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, das irgendeine Oberklasse-Shimano mit der Robustheit einer Catana R mitkommt? Das ist kein Zufall oder Billigstmache, sondern genau ausbaldowert. Außerdem laufen die Non-ARB-Lager in der Regel sogar besser, smoother. Und dran ist das gleiche wie bei den 100-150 EUR teureren. Die sind ganz sicher nicht soviel billiger zu produzieren, weil Materialmenge, Teilezahl und Montageaufwand gleich sind. Und mit billigerem Kunststoff kann man auch nicht soviel rausreißen, im Gegenteil: Je größer die Serie und je schneller der Durchlauf, umso besser muß der sein. Einfach mal vergleichen, ne aktuelle Catana RA z.B. mit einer TwinPower XT-RB oder ner Aspire. Wo da das viele Geld stecken soll? #c

Soll ja nur als Beispiel dienen, das Shimano mehr leisten könnte, wenn sie wollten. Und daß das Netz der Anglerfangenden Produkte durch immer mehr Varianten immer dichter wird, siehe gerade SEIDO oder FIREBLOOD.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Die Angler, die ich traf waren durch die Bank "high end equipped" - warum wohl!! Dort hat man gelernt, die Hersteller zu Qualität zu erschwinglichen Preisen "zu erziehen"


Und das kann ja wohl programmatisch gelten, nix anderes wollen eigentlich alle hier! :m


----------



## BeeJay (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@stefanwitteborg: Thx 


AngelDet schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, das irgendeine Oberklasse-Shimano mit der Robustheit einer Catana R mitkommt?


Bei den teuren Modellen geht es nicht unbedingt nur um Robustheit, sondern auch Gewicht und die Fähigkeit, mit möglicht wenig Kraftaufwand auch unter ungünstigen Verhältnissen weite und genaue Würfe hinzubekommen (siehe z.B. Abwurfkante der neuen Stella).
Robustheit ist nur einer der Optimierungskriterien einer Rolle. 

Die zentrale Frage ist: Wie kann ich sinnvoll Gewicht reduzieren, und trotzdem stabil genug bleiben. Sicher besteht zwischen Preis und Qualität/Leistung keine proportionale Abhängigkeit, aber der Punkt sollte eigentlich klar sein.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Außerdem laufen die Non-ARB-Lager in der Regel sogar besser, smoother.


Für wie lange?


AngelDet schrieb:


> Soll ja nur als Beispiel dienen, das Shimano mehr leisten könnte, wenn sie wollten.


Wie ich sagte: preistechnisch geht da sicher noch was, ohne an Qualität einzubüßen.

Andererseits werde ich mich sicher nicht darüber aufregen, dass Shimano das tut, was alle Firmen wollen: 
Gewinn machen - und das nicht nur aus Geldgeilheit, sondern auch um durch Reinvestition weiter zu entwickeln, zu wachsen um so auf dem Markt zu bleiben. 

Die offenbar freundliche, aber nicht weniger kompetitive Konkurrenz zwischen Shimano und Daiwa hält zumindest in Japan die Preisentwicklung in einem gewissen Gleichgewicht... 

Natürlich wird es so schnell keine "echte" Innovation auf dem Angelrollenmarkt geben, aber viele Optimierungen.

@ Martin: Dankeschön, aber kannst du das Zitat wieder rausnehmen, es bringt keine neue Info, man muss aber jedesmal scrollen. :q

BeeJay


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und das kann ja wohl programmatisch gelten, nix anderes wollen eigentlich alle hier! :m




nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es bei uns über die Geiz ist Geil Masche versucht wird, die nicht funktioniert -> siehe Posting von BeeJay
Die Japaner verfahren genau andersherum, dort wird für Qualität mehr Geld ausgegeben, was auch die Preise gesenkt hat - und das in einem Land wo die Gehälter über denen bei uns liegen und die Angler gewillt sind für Qualität mehr zu bezahlen!!

Eben genau so wie es BeeJay so treffend beschrieben hat!!

Die Geiz ist Geil Masche funktioniert nicht!!!!!!


Martin


----------



## Chris7 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Chris7
> Gut und soweit richtig.
> 
> Nur: für viele Angler ist es eben kein Hobby, sondern mehr. :g
> ...




@AngelDet

"Profession, Leidenschaft oder Lebenseinstellung" stimmt... Für viele Angler ist es das und läßt sich demnach nicht mehr nur mit "Hobby" beschreiben. ABER... das ist in fast jeder Sportart so. Ja sogar in fast allen Lebensbereichen! Es gibt in allen Bereichen (auch außerhalb der Freizeitbeschäftigung) begeisterte Menschen, für die das, was sie tun, weit mehr ist, als nur bloßer Zeitvertreib. Das ist bei Weitem keine reine Angler-Eigenart.


----------



## schroe (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



> Und das kann ja wohl programmatisch gelten, nix anderes wollen eigentlich alle hier!



@Det
was hindert dich daran, eben genau dort zu kaufen, wenns dir hier zu überpreisig ist?
Das wäre nämlich der einzig wirksame Hebel.
Lautes Jammern und herbeibeschworene Boykotte treffen nicht wirklich, wie BeeJay ja schon deutlich macht. Die können auch das billigste Segment bedienen, ohne Verluste hinzunehmen.
Ausserdem wird hier der deutsche Absatzmarkt, meiner Meinung nach etwas überschätzt.

Die Preise dort orientieren sich aber auch nicht proportional am verbauten Material. Das kann man sich weltweit abschminken. 
Für unter 100€ muß man hier, wie dort Abstriche hinnehmen.

Die ARB Lager sind korrosionsbeständig. Ohne ARB´s gibts keine Salzwasserempfehlung.

Suchst du europ. Qualität zum günstigen Preis, geh zum Malayen auf e-Bay (minstoretackle). Da gibts dann auch die Heckbremsrollen.

Suchst du JP Quali, würde ich direkt beim Jp bestellen. Namen brauche ich wohl nicht mehr zu nennen.
Garantie? Keine Ahnung, eigenes Risiko.

Fast vergessen. E-Teile Service angeblich gut. Wer in der Lage ist selber eine Rolle aufzuschrauben und ein Teil auszuwechseln, wird wohl weniger Ansprüche an die Garantie stellen. Die Feder, die Schraube, den Bügel,.....bestellen und einbauen, fertig.

Noch was. etwa 24% (Zoll+EUst.) muß man dem Preis zurechnen, etwas Porto ebenfalls. Die Shimis von dort haben keine E-Spule. Man kann sich ausrechnen, wo man preisl. landet.

Vielleicht lesen wir dann demnächst mal von einem überglücklichen StellaDet. ))

Jedenfalls hast du dann den Preis bezahlt, den der Rest der Welt auch bereit ist für eine Angelrolle zu bezahlen (miit Ausnahme der Steuern). 
Deswegen wird es noch lange nicht "billig".


----------



## Gummischuh (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Moinsn

Wenn das so weitergeht, dann kosten in 10 Jahren Spitzenmodelle wohl 1000 Euro, .....und die Leute werden wiederum glauben, nur zu dem Preis sei 'ne brauchbare Rolle zu bekommen, die auch mal ...5 Jahre hält;+.

Zitat Det
Wieso steht auch überall immer noch 1:5,2 drauf, ..........
Zitat ende

Hast Du in irgendwelchen Katalogen schon mal Angaben gelesen, die stimmen ???:g
Das geht doch schon bei Bleien los. Wennde 'nen 100g Blei kaufst, dann kannste schon fast Gift drauf nehmen, dass das nur 90g wiegt. ...........Es wird fast immer übertrieben, und mit den Preisen ganz besonders. Aber Angler scheinen sich ans Latein gewöhnt zu haben|rolleyes.
Ich glaube, es gibt wohl kaum einen Markt, der seine Kunden ähnlich wie die Angelgeräteindustrie/-handel für dumm verkauft.

Mit "Geiz ist Geil" hat der Wunsch nach Qualität bei Rollen um die 100...150 Euro jedenfalls nix zu tun. Das is' Unfug.

Wer Rollen über 300 Euro anbietet ohne auch nur einen Deut mehr Service oder Garantie anzubieten, der scheint 1. seinem Gedöns nicht besonders viel zuzutraun und 2. lediglich am Geschäft interessiert zu sein.

Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, und hier spreche ich die Luxus- und/oder Fetischfraktion an, wo Ihr die Schmerz- bzw. Vernunftgrenze ziehen würdet, vorausgesetzt die Preisschraube dreht sich weiter, und sogenannte Spitzenmodelle wären nicht mehr unter 1000 Euro zu bekommen. ...Würdet Ihr die auch zahlen ?

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Meine Schmerzgrenze liegt bei 279€.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Uli Wie immer klar und knapp!

Meine Schmerzgrenze Rolle 300, Rute 500 Euro.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@ Gummischuh

Manchmal kaufe ich mir etwas luxuriöses ohne Sinn und Verstand. Einfach nur, weil ich es eben zu dem Zeitpunkt meines Lebens kann. 

@Pauly

Du hast natürlich recht, für eine Rute würde ich max. 400 Euro ausgeben, allerdings ist es da einfacher. Es gibt viele richtig gute Ruten mit der Technik von gestern, aber zu deutlich moderaten Preisen.

Bei Rollen sieht das leider nicht so aus. Eine RedArc hat die Technik von heute, allerdings ist sie aus Billigkomponenten zusammengesetzt. In Laden dreht sich alles hübsch, ob etwas taugt muß sich in der Realtät beweisen.

@Gummischuh again

Die von dir aufgeführte Stradic ist ein schlechtes Beispiel. 
man muss sich ja schon fragen ob eine so schlicht aufgebaute Rolle so teuer sein muss. Die Stradic habe ich auch. Sie ist extrem robust, aber leider auch etwas individuell. Zum Pilken und Gufieren top, zum Spinnen flop.

Uli


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



			
				schroe;

.....

Noch was. etwa 24% (Zoll+EUst.) muß man dem Preis zurechnen schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die Shimanos in jp keine Ersatzspule haben kann ich so nicht stehen lassen Ich habe mir letztes jahr eine 10.000er Stella in Japan gekauft, bei der ist eine 16.000 E-Spule und ein zweiter Kurbelknauf serienmäßig dabei
> 
> Allein die 16.000er Spule kostet normal über 100 Euronen....
> 
> ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hallo,

wieso wird hier eigentlich immer gleich davon ausgegangen, daß hohe Preise und die Vermarktung als High-End auch immer gleich bedeuten müssen, daß einem das Zeug nicht genauso unter den Händen wegbröselt, wie der billige Ramsch?

Das gibt es auch bei dem ach so guten Japan-Tackle, wie man ja hier wunderschön lesen kann: http://www.tackletour.com/reviewmborochievo.html

Ich finde eigentlich nicht, daß sich Preis und Robustheit bei Angelausrüstung zwangsweise proportional verhalten. Es gibt extrem teure Sachen, die beim angucken schon auseinanderfallen, es gibt billges Zeug wie die Penn Power Graph, das kriegt man bei bestem willen nicht kaputt, dafür ist der Lauf nicht mit teuren Rollen vergleichbar.

Nix ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut, auch wenn man 1000 EUR für ne Rolle ausgeben würde.

Ich bin mir dessen bewußt, kaufe trotzdem eher im Mittelklasse-Bereich ein (Technium etc), weil es mir nicht weh tut, wenn ne 80EUR Rolle nach einem Jahr intensiven Fischens das zeitliche segnet. Bei ner 500EUR Rolle, die ich importiert habe (keine Garantie) fände ich das allerdings ziemlich schmerzhaft. Auch wenn ich auch der Meinung bin, daß das extrem teure Gerät auch meistens wirklich gut ist und ich auch sehr oft mit dem geilen Luxus-Tackle aus Japan und USA liebäugle - für mich hat sich das Prinzip Ruten und Rollen durch häufigen Einsatz zu "verbrauchen" und neu anzuschaffen bestens bewährt. Die Vorteile teurerer Ausrüstung sehe ich aber weniger im Bereich der Stabilität als der Funktionalität.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Noch was. etwa 24% (Zoll+EUst.) muß man dem Preis zurechnen, etwas Porto ebenfalls. Die Shimis von dort haben keine E-Spule. Man kann sich ausrechnen, wo man preisl. landet.


 
Leider... ansonsten hätte ich wohl schon ne neue Rute. 
Immerhin ist ein Porto bei einer Rute immer etwas höher, als bei einer kleinen handlichen Rolle. Dann kommt noch Zoll dazu und das ganze sind zusammen wieder 100€ oder so extra drauf.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das gibt es auch bei dem ach so guten Japan-Tackle, wie man ja hier wunderschön lesen kann: http://www.tackletour.com/reviewmborochievo.html


 

Bei dem Test kann es auch ein Materialfehler gewesen sein, immerhin ist die Spitze echt sehr sauber gebrochen. Ich hab mir jedoch nur die Bilder angeguckt und kann weiter dazu nichts sagen.




WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nix ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut, auch wenn man 1000 EUR für ne Rolle ausgeben würde.


 
Wenn ich mir die VS Rollen angucke... DOCH.


----------



## BeeJay (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> wieso wird hier eigentlich immer gleich davon ausgegangen, daß hohe Preise und die Vermarktung als High-End auch immer gleich bedeuten müssen, daß einem das Zeug nicht genauso unter den Händen wegbröselt, wie der billige Ramsch?


Das behauptet ja keiner, allerdings ist die Chance an Ramsch zu geraten geringer.  

Mir persönlich liegt es fern, auf irgendeine Art und Weise eine Unterscheidung in "Normalangler" & "Fetischisten" vorzunehmen - lustigerweise taucht in jeder Materialdiskussion immer mind. einer auf, der diesen Gedanken in die Runde wirft.

Der Punkt ist einfach, dass jemand wir z.B. ich, der relativ häufig (ich komme im Normalfall auf 150 Sessions pro Jahr) in Sachen Spinnfischen unterwegs ist auch auf das entsprechende Material achtet. Man kann einfach vielen Problemen zuvor kommen, indem man sich vom Material her von vorne herein darauf einstellt.

Ich fische am Rhein mit passend schwerem Gummikram auch in der Strömung, wo sich ein „Zanderbiss“ problemlos als Wels entpuppen kann. In diesem Fall werde ich im Zweifel natürlich froh drüber sein, wenn auf der Rolle nicht unbedingt „Technium 4000FA“ steht. 
So eine Aktion macht das Röllchen vielleicht 2-3 Mal mit, danach freut sich der Gerätehändler über einen Besuch…


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das gibt es auch bei dem ach so guten Japan-Tackle, wie man ja hier wunderschön lesen kann: http://www.tackletour.com/reviewmborochievo.html


Au ja, das war'n Ding. Allerdings ist der Fall dahingehend besonders, weil sich MB da schon im "Experimental-High End" Bereich bewegt, wo versucht wird alles materialtechnisch Mögliche auszureizen. 
Diese drohende Gefahr sollte einem Käufer einer solchen Rute bewusst sein. 


Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bei dem Test kann es auch ein Materialfehler gewesen sein, immerhin ist die Spitze echt sehr sauber gebrochen. .


Diese Erfahrung haben zahlreiche Angler in Sachen Ashura 240M auch machen müssen. Da wars aber kein Titan sondern Aramid 


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich finde eigentlich nicht, daß sich Preis und Robustheit bei Angelausrüstung zwangsweise proportional verhalten.


Eben - wie oben schon angedeutet - weil es mehr als nur eine einzige Eigenschaft zu optimieren gilt. Stabilität ist nur ein Teilaspekt.

Sicher ist bei dem Kauf einer Stella o.Ä. für viele Angler auch das Erscheinungsbild und das Gefühl, etwas besonderes zu besitzen ein Kriterium. 
In meinem Fall leisten die Twin Power FAs super Dienste. Als die Japaner die 2006er Twin Power Modelle (Non-MG) damals gegen Jahresende rausgeschmissen haben waren die Dinger inklusive Zoll + Einfuhrumsatzsteuer für deutlich unter 200€ zu bekommen, die 2500er Modelle teilweise sogar zum Preis einer "europäischen" Stradic. 

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass eine Rolle der Kategorie Twin Power für jeden ernsthaft interessierten Spinnfischer sinnvoll ist. Das Sparen lohnt sich auf alle Fälle.


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nix ist für die Ewigkeit gebaut, auch wenn man 1000 EUR für ne Rolle ausgeben würde.


Angelrollen sind Verschleißteile, ganz klarer Fall. Je rauer die Einsatzumstände, desto schneller gehts.

Trotz Material schonender Handhabung...
Spinnfischer, die ihre Angelrollen auf dem Sterbebett weitergeben waren für mich keine keine echten Spinnfischer. :q


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich bin mir dessen bewußt, kaufe trotzdem eher im Mittelklasse-Bereich ein (Technium etc), weil es mir nicht weh tut, wenn ne 80EUR Rolle nach einem Jahr intensiven Fischens das Zeitliche segnet.


Das ist auch ein Ansatz. 
Ob es sich der "Rollendurchsatz" auf Dauer rechnet wird die Zeit zeigen. 
Auf jeden Fall stehst du hinter der Entscheidung und das finde ich prima. :m


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Bei ner 500EUR Rolle, die ich importiert habe (keine Garantie) fände ich das allerdings ziemlich schmerzhaft.


Meiner Meinung nach wird das Thema "Garantie" viel zu oft als eine Art "Vollkaskoversicherung" missverstanden. 
Selbst wenn innerhalb der Garantiezeit ein Defekt auftritt ist nicht gesagt, dass dieser Mangel für den Kunden auch kostenfrei behoben wird und wenn doch muss man trotz allem eine gewisse Zeit ersatzlos auf die Rolle verzichten. :g

BeeJay


----------



## Gummischuh (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi Uli#h

Luxus schön und gut. Trotzdem ist es mir wichtig, einen gewissen Gegenwert zu bekommen. Wenn ich aber lese, dass selbst hochpreisige Rollen schon nach wenigen Monaten anfangen zu knurren, dann ist das für mich kein Luxus sondern Augenwischerei.

Zitat
Es gibt viele richtig gute Ruten mit der Technik von gestern,.....
Zitat ende

Worin wirklich der Unterschied, oder besser der Fortschritt, gerade bei Ruten, zwischen der Technik von gestern und heute liegt, das is' mir schleierhaft.

IM 12 Diamond Carbon
High Speed Cross fibre carbon
IM 10 Diamond Carbon
IM 6 Sqare Fibre Carbon
High Tech IM 12 Carbon
MX 9 Magna Carbon
B-Cross Woven Carbon Sheets
SMG Kohlefaser
TC 40 Carbon
TC 30 R Kohlefaser
TC 24 N Kohlefaser
PCF 8 Carbon
G-Fiber
UST Carbomesh
TX 60 Kohlefaser
P 450 Superfaser
3k 1k Carbon ........|bigeyes...|kopfkrat.....#c.usw usf

Warum sacht einem niemand, wat genau sich dahinter verbirgt ??? ...Oder hat man dafür keine Zeit mehr, weil man mit dem Ausdenken immer wüsterer Produktbezeichnungen vollbeschäftigt ist ?:g

Die Ruten die ich fische, die werden schon seit rund 15 Jahren so gebaut, ....und auch mir fällt nüscht ein, was an denen zu verbessern wäre. ......Modern scheint mir auch hier eher zu sein, dass die Ruten selbst im High-End Bereich nicht mehr allzuviel zu taugen scheinen. Stichwort Rollenhalter.......oder......in den Blank eingewickelte Ringe (klasse#6, ...kann ich bei einem beschädigten Ring gleich die ganze Rute inne Tonne tretenoderwas ? )

Modern is' für mich eigentlich nichtssagend. ...Entweder, ...taucht oder taucht nix.

Für mich ist es eher ein Zeichen von Qualität, wenn 'ne Firma Modelltreue beweist, und nicht, wenn jedes Jahr verschlimmbessert wird.
Wenn ich in einem Jahr lese "das non plus ultra der Rollentechnologie", dann frach ich mich einfach und frech, was, und warum der gleiche Produzent im nächsten Jahr schon wieder ein neues non plus ultra Modell in den Handel bringen muss. ......Oder war's doch Essig mit non plus ultra ? ....Oder sollte bspws. Shimanski nach nun schon bald 100 Jahren Rollenbau immer noch nicht wissen, wie man 'ne gute Rolle baut ? ........Naja, auf jeden Fall wissense, wie man Angler zum Anbiss verleitet.

Noch so'n Beispiel von Preiswahnsinn. ......Castaic......50 Euro für'n 12 Zoll Plastikfisch........und falls mal ein Fisch drauf beisst, dann gibt's für knapp 14 EURO gleich noch'n Kleber dazu#q.

Manches lässt sich sicherlich noch in Nuancen verbessern. Aber das rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach keine Preisverdoppelung innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit für 99% Baugleichheit, .....was schlicht und einfach aber daran liegt, das Shimanos Angelgeräteabteilung massive Umsatzeinbußen zu beklagen hatte (Quelle "das Wertpapier"). Das ist es, was mich nervt..........und ihr bezahlt.

Zitat
Die von dir aufgeführte Stradic ist ein schlechtes Beispiel. 
man muss sich ja schon fragen ob eine so schlicht aufgebaute Rolle so teuer sein muss.
Zitat ende

Teuer ? Najo, war seinerzeit schon das Spitzenmodell der Heckbremser. .....Für 179 DM. ......Und rollt und rollt und rollt. Mit 3 Kugellagern. Seit 10 Jahren. Bei der hatte ich, im Gegensatz zu den "Modernen", im Laufe der Jahre eher das Gefühl, als wenn die immer leichtgängiger rollt.

Ich würde einen schlichten Aufbau sowieso eher als Vorteil sehen. Demnach sähe eine Top-Rolle in etwa so aus:
Verschleißfeste, solide Materialien, und nur so viele Bauteile wie NÖTIG, ...und nicht wie möglich. ......Ööööhm.....ich bau' mir ja auch keine Kugellager in meine Türschaniere ein.

Um zum Thema zurückzukehren.............Fireblood....bei dem Preis kocht mir in der Tat der Blut........die könnse sich so lange dorthin stecken wo die Sonne nicht scheint, bis man die Qualität durch 'ne entsprechende Garantie beweist, oder den Preis um die Hälfte reduziert.

|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bei dem Test kann es auch ein Materialfehler gewesen sein, immerhin ist die Spitze echt sehr sauber gebrochen.



Ja Und? Materialfehler hin oder her, hätte ich mir die aus Japan bestellt, und die wäre mir ohne Garantie gebrochen... meinen Schrei hätte man bis nach Tokio hören können. 
Wenn man die US-Amerikanische Werbung von Megabass so liest, dann hat man das Gefühl es geht hier um Raumschiffe und nicht um Tackle. Da würde man fast erwarten, daß jeder Blank mit auch nur dem kleinsten, mikrometer-breiten Haarriss sofort durch Elektronenmikroskop erkannt und das betroffene Material aussortiert wird... naja, so ähnlich jedenfalls 

Nur warum gearde auf Shimano oder Daiwa herumgehackt wird... wenigstens hier bekommt man doch noch einigermaßen etwas für's Geld. Man gucke sich nur mal den Qualitätsabfall bei den Rollen und Ruten von z.B Quantum an, Vergleich USA-Europa. Andere Marken sind da imho viel schlimmer, auch was die Blenderei mit irgendwelchen Features und 1000 Kugellagern angeht. Oder angeblicher Salzwasserfestigkeit. Oder z.B eine Rolle, die allein schon wegen der Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Teilen so völlig verkehrt designt ist, daß trotz Wormshaft Verwickler und Schlaufen an der Tagesordnung sind. Alles nur auf den optischen Reiz getrimmt. Ich persönlich wähle gerade Shimano oder Daiwa, weil man damit solchen Problemen (obwohl sie natürlich auch vorkommen) immer noch weitestgehend aus dem Weg geht. Bei anderen Herstellern hatte ich schon wirklich richtig schwerwiegend verpatzte Designs gekauft, was man aber auf den ersten Blick nicht erkennen konnte.

Was ich nicht erwarte ist für mittleres Geld auch mehr als mittlere Qualität zu bekommen. Aber was da manchmal so auch im Top-Segment betrieben wird - Altes neu verpacken und nen schönen neuen Markennamen erfinden, dann als "State-of-the-Art" verhökern - ist doch Augenwischerei. Was bei Turnschuhen gang und gäbe ist, muss man ja nicht auf Angelausrüstung übertragen.

Ich glaube, daß in Europa schon die meisten Leute bei gleichen Modellen die gleiche Qualität erwarten, wie man sie in Japan und USA bekommt. Nur die Wenigsten weniger Tackle-enthusiatischen wissen überhaupt, daß die Sachen für den europäischen Markt "verschlechtert" werden.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ja Und? Materialfehler hin oder her, hätte ich mir die aus Japan bestellt, und die wäre mir ohne Garantie gebrochen... meinen Schrei hätte man bis nach Tokio hören können.


 
Wieso, so einen Stock kauft man sich auch nicht über eBay, sondern von einem richtigen Shop, z.B. plat.co.jp oder bass.jp. Bei einem solchen Shop hast du Garantie, jedoch würde ich da vorher nochmal nachfragen (sicher ist sicher). 

Das einzige Problem ist, dass du die Rute zurückschicken musst - das kostet leider. Wenn ich eine Roll zurückschicken soll und das auch für knapp unter 10€ schaffe, ist das doch super. Aber da hab ich keinen Glauben an unsere Post.

Kauf ich mir hier über I-Net eine Rolle im Shop, hab ich auch Garantie und muss die Rolle zu den Händler zurückschicken.

Ich denke Rainer kann da mehr zu sagen, da er schön öfter im Form schrieb, dass Garantie da drüben kein Problem ist und die Japaner (wahrscheinlich plat.co.jp) sehr kulant sein soll.


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Hi Uli#h
> 
> Luxus schön und gut. Trotzdem ist es mir wichtig, einen gewissen Gegenwert zu bekommen. Wenn ich aber lese, dass selbst hochpreisige Rollen schon nach wenigen Monaten anfangen zu knurren, dann ist das für mich kein Luxus sondern Augenwischerei.
> 
> .......




Ich glaube, Deine Aussage ist auch relativ - wo fängt bei Dir hochpreisig an??#c

In meinen Augen z.B. ist eine Twin Power noch keine wie Du es nennst "hochpreisige Rolle" - ich fische einige davon und da fängt auch bei "Minimalpflege" nicht an zu "knurren" Wenn für Dich natürlich eine "Bastlerrolle" wie die Red Arc schon hochpreisig ist, dann wundert mich nichts...


Martin#h


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Viele von uns sollten sich vieleicht auch mal überlegen, ob man nicht zuviel und unkoordiniert zusammenkauft!
Ich habe an Spinnrollen aktueller Stand nach etwas aufräumen über Ebay 3 Stradic, 2 Twinpower und eine Technium. Kosten so ca. 800 Euro. 
Wenn ich heute das Geld so Cash auf der Hand hätte, würde ich mir wohl lieber 2 Stellas mit je einer E- Spule extra kaufen. Hätte bei nem bischen Glück oder Ausverkaufsmodellen wie sie im Moment zu kriegen sind, dass ganze Thema Spinnangeln erschlagen, kaum mehr Geld ausgegeben und High- End Rollen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Gummischuh (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hallo Martin

Natürlich sind meine Aussagen relativ und immer off topic

Vielleicht sollte man es umdrehen. ...Von wegen,......wieviel ist man so gerade noch bereit für Schrott auszugeben ? So wird vielleicht klarer, dass man auch für 50 EURO schon mehr als 3 Lebensjahre erwarten dürfen sollte.

Hochpreisig ist für mich irgendwie alles, was man sich vor 10 Jahren noch nicht getraut hätte anzubieten, weil sich die meisten Leute eher an'n Kopp als ans Portmonee gefasst hätten.

'Ne Twinpower is' teuer, .......ab 250 wird's von mir aus hochpreisig........und ab 500 beginnt für mein Gefühl die Unverschämtheit a la "Gier ist Geil".
'Ne RedArc is' wohl nicht hochpreisig, aber was um Himmels Willen spricht dagegen, für 75 EURO haltbare, funktionelle und wartungssfreundliche Qualität zu erwarten ?


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Gummischuh
Dagegen spricht, das das für den Preis nicht geht.
Dein Rückgriff auf DM Zeiten in Ehren.
Ich hab hier einen 1992 DAM Katalog wo ne Quick 3002 die ich mal als die Twinpower der 80- 90 er Jahre betrachte DM 269 kostet. Nach heutiger Kohle 140 Euro. Die normale Preissteigerung für 15 Jahre ergibt für heute???? 

Genau! Ca. 200 Euro.
Mit dem Nebeneffekt dass die heutige TP Salzwasser abkann und ca. 100 Gramm leichter ist.

Sollte man sich da abgezockt fühlen?

Ich kein Stück.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



BeeJay schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre, hätte ich dem Händler das Ding gleich wieder auf den Tresen gelegt anstatt das Teil zu benutzen und mich in der Folge über Defekte aufzuregen. |rolleyes



Schlaumeier..#d Vielleicht mal auf die Idee gekommen, daß ich mit meiner neuen Rolle erst einmal gefischt habe, ohne sie gleich am ersten Tag auseinander zu schrauben und eine fehlende Schraube folglich erst später feststellen konnte?
Aber Hauptsache erst mal drauflosgeschossen...



BeeJay schrieb:


> *tief lufthol*
> @Perückenkünstler:
> 
> Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass wir alle wirklich scharf darauf sind, 100te von Euro auszugeben?!



Nicht alle. Aber bei einigen habe ich ehrlich gesagt schon das Gefühl, daß es Ihnen erst den richtigen Kick gibt wenn es richtig teuer ist.
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle für gewisse Worte meinerseits entschuldigen: Niemand ist dumm, nur weil er eine Schweinekohle für irgendetwas ausgibt, daß Ihm Freude am Leben bringt.|rolleyes....ein bisschen vielleicht höchstens..



BeeJay schrieb:


> Wenn es aber eine Rolle für 80-100€ auf Dauer nicht tut, dann muss eben ein besseres und naturgemäß teureres Modell her.


 

 Und genau hier gehen die Meinungen auseinander! 
Das wäre die gewünschte Konsequenz, wie die Angelindustrie und der Handel sich das ausgemalt hat.
Nur wie bereits des öfteren erwähnt und belegt(nicht nur von mir): Bei einem derartigen miserablen Preisleistungsverhältnis wie es unbestreitbar in der Angelbranche gang und gebe ist, ist es nicht einzusehen auf diese Fantasiepreisstaffelung einzusteigen!|abgelehn

Für mich persönlich heißt die Konsequenz auf jeden Fall nicht astronomische Summen hinzublättern, nur um sicherzustellen, daß der Kram gerade mal auch wirklich funktioniert.

 Was die Technium angeht:
Auf den zahlreichen Internetseiten der Händler wird sie überall als hochwertige und tolle Spinnrolle angepriesen?
Einstimmige Meinung der Händler die ich besuchte: Tolle Rolle! Einer meinte sogar: "Das Geld für eine Twin Power kannst Du Dir sparen, die ist Top"!....

"Nur für gelegentlichen Gebrauch und leichte Beanspruchung". Wo steht das? Davon sprach auch kein Verkäufer?#c
"Billigst in Malaysia hergestellt und auf hochwertig getrimmt." "Wer was wirklich brauchbares will, muß 200 Euro mehr anlegen". Wo kann ein interessierter Käufer das *vor* dem Kauf lesen/hören? #c
"Mein" (ehemaliger...) Händler läßt bis heute noch nichts auf die heilige Shimano Rolle kommen. Auch nicht, nachdem ich Ihn bereits mehrfach mit den erwähnten Problemen konfrontiert hatte. Und ich bin mir sicher, daß er noch heute jedem ahnungslosen Kunden das gleiche erzählt wie mir damals, solange er noch diese Rollen am Hals hat. Und ich gehe davon aus, daß dieser Händler beileibe nicht der einzigste ist, der das macht.
Auch wenn das aus gewissen Gründen nachvollziehbar ist, weshalb so verfahren wird: Das ist schlicht und einfach Verarschung am Kunden!
Es stünde dem Einzelhandel gut zu Gesichte, würde er sich auf die Seite des Kunden stellen um auch dessen Interessen zu vertreten. Vernünftige Qualität zu angemessenen Preisen! Schließlich ist das Geld der Kunden ja wohl herzlichst willkommen? Und nicht nur wegen dem Geld. Meine Kunden *sind* meine Kunden, ob sie gerade Geld bringen oder Streß, basta! Es spielt auch keine Rolle, ob es sich um Hobbyangelegenheiten oder ander Bereiche des Lebens handelt. Denn das Geld eines Angelkunden ist in aller Regel kein "Hobbygeld" sondern wird mit harter Arbeit verdient.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Perückenkünstler
Ich verstehe gut deinen Ärger über die Technium.
Meine läuft wirklich super. 
Und wenn sie die Hälfte der Laufdauer einer Twinpower schafft, war sie eben auch nicht teuer.


----------



## bolli (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@pikepauly
Du gibst Dir aber Mühe...|kopfkrat
Habe mir gerade die letzten Seiten nochmal durchgelesen. 

Mit Perückenkünstler und Gummischuh über dieses Thema, 
dem ein wenig Verständnis für industrielle Fertigungsarten 
und deren Kostenstrukturen, über Wertschöpfung in der Marktwirtschaft 
und eine menschliche Grundeinstellung wie das
kölsche "man muss och jünne künne" zugrundeliegt, ist wie
mit dem Papst übers Kinderkriegen zu diskutieren. 
Der hat auch keine Ahnung und weiß alles besser. :q


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Macht doch nix.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Perückenkünstler
> Ich verstehe gut deinen Ärger über die Technium.
> Meine läuft wirklich super.
> Und wenn sie die Hälfte der Laufdauer einer Twinpower schafft, war sie eben auch nicht teuer.



Es geht nicht nur um die Technium. Es geht um das Ganze.

Vielleicht mal ein anderes Beispiel: Meine große Leidenschaft, die Rockgitarre.
Ein Riesenmarkt, weltweit. Es gibt Hobbymusiker und es gibt Profis. Ich spiele eine Fender Gitarre, ungefähr vergleichbar damit was Shimano oder Daiwa in der Angelszene ist. So eine E-Gitarre kostet zwischen 200 bis sagen wir mal 10000 (|bigeyes) Euro.....verschiedene Hölzer, Tonabnehmer, ein Haufen Prestige und Kultstatus,etc prägen die Preisgestaltung. Schließlich spielte Jimmy auch eine Strat:q...
Eines jedoch haben alle Fendergitarren egal welcher Preis gemeinsam: Sie spielen. Sie klingen. Und das tun sie alle über viele Jahre hinweg. Möchte ich eine besonderst hübsche, edle oder ein besonderst seltenes und gutklingendes Modell, zahle ich mehr. Ein Anfänger jedoch z.B, bekommt ab 200 Euro ein brauchbares und haltbares Instrument, an dem er sehr lange Freude haben kann. Glaube mir, eine Gitarre wird ebenfalls stark beansprucht. Die Saitenzugkräfte sind enorm, wennman bedenkt, wie dünn so ein Gitarrenhals ist. Auch der Bau einer Gitarre, und wenn es "nur" eine E-Gitarre ist, verlangt Können, einiges an Handarbeit, Montage und nicht zuletzt die Verwendung hochwertiger und "teurer" Materialien.

Was mich und viele andere Angler ärgert, ist, daß der Qualitäts und Leistungslevel gemessen am Preis bei Angelrollen miserabel ist. Das mindeste was ich von einer Angelrolle eines "Top-Markenherstellers" erwarten darf, ist das sie  funktioniert und haltbar ist. 
Nur weil eine DAM in den 80ern schon überteuert war, ist der Preis heutiger Angelrollen noch lange nicht angemessen, weil er im Vergleich zu den 80ern kaum gestiegen ist. Das ist eher ein Indikator dafür, wie hoch das Ausnmaß dieses Mißstandes seit Jahren schon ist.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Markus
Mein Vater geht zur Jagd, meine Mutter spielt Golf.
Dagegen ist mein Hobby trotz Japan Tackle was für ganz arme Leute.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Perückenkünstler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



bolli schrieb:


> ....ist wie
> mit dem Papst übers Kinderkriegen zu diskutieren.
> Der hat auch keine Ahnung und weiß alles besser. :q



Laß mal schön den Papst aus dem Spiel. Der hat in seinem Leben schon mehr wieder vergessen, wie Du jemals lernen wirst.


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Manche scheinen es einfach nicht zu verstehen - oder wollen es nicht verstehen|rolleyes lest die Postings von BeeJay bitte nochmal genau durch!! Darin beschreibt er wirklich sehr treffend die aktuelle Lage auf dem Deutschen Tackle Markt!! An dem teuren Schrott sind die Konsumenten (Angler) mit ihrer engstirnigen "Geiz ist Geil-Mantalität" selbst mit schuld. Wenn die Angler hierzulande nicht auf den Billigschrott so abfahen würden, würde die Angelindustrie den Mist auch nicht zu Hauf produzieren - aber solange Schrott verlangt und gekauft wird, wird auch Schrott produziert. So einfach ist das.

Auf nem  Porsche hab' ich mal nen Aufkleber gesehen: "Eure Armut langweilt mich" - gibts den eigentlich auch in klein für Stellas:q:q:q


----------



## Perückenkünstler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Manche scheinen es einfach nicht zu verstehen - oder wollen es nicht verstehen|rolleyes lest die Postings von BeeJay bitte nochmal genau durch!! Darin beschreibt er wirklich sehr treffend die aktuelle Lage auf dem Deutschen Tackle Markt!! An dem teuren Schrott sind die Konsumenten (Angler) mit ihrer engstirnigen "Geiz ist Geil-Mantalität" selbst mit schuld. Wenn die Angler hierzulande nicht auf den Billigschrott so abfahen würden, würde die Angelindustrie den Mist auch nicht zu Hauf produzieren - aber solange Schrott verlangt und gekauft wird, wird auch Schrott produziert. So einfach ist das.
> 
> Auf nem  Porsche hab' ich mal nen Aufkleber gesehen: "Eure Armut langweilt mich" - gibts den eigentlich auch in klein für Stellas:q:q:q



Das ist doch Humbug!
Lassen wir mal die "Geiz ist Geil Mentalität" dahingestellt.
Das rechtfertigt falsche Werbeversprechen?
Begründet wird die "Geiz ist Geil"-Aussage mit den Aldi-24,95-all-inclusive-Angeltackle-Käufern. Fällt da eine 100 Euro Rolle eines Markenherstellers im Fachhandel gekauft etwa auch drunter? 
Lies Du erst mal was andere zu dem Thema schreiben, bevor Du Dich ausläßt, bitte.|rolleyes

"Geiz ist Geil" kommt von "Gier ist Geil"


----------



## bolli (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Laß mal schön den Papst aus dem Spiel. Der hat in seinem Leben schon mehr wieder vergessen, wie Du jemals lernen wirst.



Hauptsache man lernt das Wesentliche fürs Leben.   
#h


----------



## Perückenkünstler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



bolli schrieb:


> Hauptsache man lernt das Wesentliche fürs Leben.
> #h



...na dann hast Du ja noch ordentlich zu tun#h


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Müsst ihr wieder so anfangen?
Das eine Tackle Diskussion in die Richtung von persönlicher Anmache geht ist wirklich nicht schön.

Gruss

pauly


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Das ist doch Humbug!
> Lassen wir mal die "Geiz ist Geil Mentalität" dahingestellt.
> Das rechtfertigt falsche Werbeversprechen?
> Begründet wird die "Geiz ist Geil"-Aussage mit den Aldi-24,95-all-inclusive-Angeltackle-Käufern. Fällt da eine 100 Euro Rolle eines Markenherstellers im Fachhandel gekauft etwa auch drunter?
> ...



Ich würde mal sagen, dass du Dir nen anderen Thread suchen solltest - vieleicht den Askari- "Alles Müll oder was" Thread - Du scheint wirklich sehr beratungsresisten zu sein... Eigentlich ein Fall für die Ignor-Funktion weils schon wieder persönlich wird.


----------



## bolli (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hat schon jemand das Fireblood-Tackle begrabbelt? 
Vielleicht HH-Jungs bim HAV?


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



bolli schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand das Fireblood-Tackle begrabbelt?
> Vielleicht HH-Jungs bim HAV?




nöö, aber ich überlege gerade, ob meine shimanoverliebte Seele für eine BRANZINO schwach werden sollte :q:q das könnte das Ansehen Daiwas in meinen Augen wieder anheben|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich komm die Tage mal nach Hamburg ........
Angelcenter Kassel hat sie wohl auch schon.


----------



## bolli (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> nöö, aber ich überlege gerade, ob meine shimanoverliebte Seele für eine Brazhino schwach werden sollte :q:q das könnte das Ansehen Daiwas in meinen Augen wieder anheben|supergri


Die hatte ich heute erstmals in der Hand. 
Geiles Teil, ich habe vollstes Verständnis für Deine 
"Schwachheiten". :q
Allerdings will der Händler dafür € 619,00 haben. |uhoh:
Da denk auch ich 5-mal drüber nach....|rolleyes


----------



## Gummischuh (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Tach Bolli

Mag sein, es lag an mir, dass Du nicht verstanden hast, worum es mir in erster Linie geht.

Im Übrigen hatte ich auch nicht vor zu diskutieren. Wollte lediglich meine unwesentliche Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen. ...Wenn Du 'ne Andere hast und das Geld, Dir diese auch zu leisten, dann find' ich das ok wie sonstwas.
Wovon Du aber sowas wie Neid ableitest, das is' mir 'n Rätsel.
*
ICH* möchte einfach keine 500 Euro für 'ne gute, langlebige Rolle auf'n Tisch legen müssen, wenns auch für 150 geht. Von mir aus sollse ein paarhundert Milligramm mehr Wiederstand beim Kurbeln haben (was man mit 'ner kleineren Übersetzung kompensieren kann) und'n paar mehr Grammse wiegen. Das is' mir total egal. Aber taugen sollse was.
Was Du möchtest is' mir eigentlich eher wurscht und bleibt ganz Dir überlassen, selbst wennde mit Castaics an der Paternostermontage fischt und ich das plööd finde; ...es is' ja nur meine Meinung, und die sollteste mir schon jünne künne. Man muss sich doch nich' gleich angegriffen fühlen, bloss weil jemand das Gerät kritisiert, auf das man so stolz ist.

Ich glaub's halt nicht, wenn man mir weismachen will, das es normal und vor allem in Ordnung ist, wenn 'ne 100 Euro Rolle nach 2...3 Jahren den Geist aufgibt, weil vielleicht das Getriebe ausgenüddelt is', oder das es kein günstiges Material gäbe, um Haltbares zu erschwinglichen Preisen möglich zu machen.

_ Mit Perückenkünstler und Gummischuh über dieses Thema,[...] , ist wie
mit dem Papst übers Kinderkriegen zu diskutieren. 
Der hat auch keine Ahnung und weiß alles besser. _:q

......Jo, ...und das könnt' ich sogar beweisen:g

Kauft doch wat ihr wolltmännnsch|supergri


----------



## sa-s (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Das ist doch Humbug!
> Lassen wir mal die "Geiz ist Geil Mentalität" dahingestellt.
> Das rechtfertigt falsche Werbeversprechen?
> Begründet wird die "Geiz ist Geil"-Aussage mit den Aldi-24,95-all-inclusive-Angeltackle-Käufern. Fällt da eine 100 Euro Rolle eines Markenherstellers im Fachhandel gekauft etwa auch drunter?
> ...






@ perückenkünstler,

ich finde du drehst dich im kreise.

entweder es gibt günstige rollen, die wunderbar laufen und ewig halten oder ebent nicht.

wenns keine guten günstigen gibt (zumindest konntest du mir keine empfehlen) kann ich mich zwischen mehreren kröten entscheiden. entweder ich akzeptiere, dass günstige rollen "glump" sind und kauf ständig neue oder ich investiere in eine teurere rolle, die ggf. länger hält (zumindest kann ich mich über meine tp´s nicht beschweren) oder ich lass es sein und such mir ein anderes hobby.

dein lamentieren gegen die unbilden von produktion und handel führen doch zu gar nichts.

machs gut

sepp


----------



## duck_68 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



bolli schrieb:


> Die hatte ich heute erstmals in der Hand.
> Geiles Teil, ich habe vollstes Verständnis für Deine
> "Schwachheiten". :q
> Allerdings will der Händler dafür € 619,00 haben. |uhoh:
> Da denk auch ich 5-mal drüber nach....|rolleyes




bei bass.jp kostet das Teil die Hälfte


----------



## Perückenkünstler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sa-s schrieb:


> @ perückenkünstler,
> ......oder ich lass es sein und such mir ein anderes hobby.



Wieso? Ich angle, weil ich gerne angle und nicht weil ich gerne Angelgerät kaufe.
Aber trotzdem ist was dran. Vielleicht schränke ich das spinnfischen ein. Es bringt unterm Strich vielleicht doch zu viel Ärger und ist eine teure Angelmethode.


----------



## bolli (7. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@ Gummischuh
Meinen Respekt für Deine Meinung, auch wenn ich sie nur
in Bruchstücken teile, meine volle Achtung für Deinen Humor!
:m





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> bei bass.jp kostet das Teil die Hälfte



Dann denke ich, abzüglich heute Nachmittag, auch nur noch
1,5 mal drüber nach. :q


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



bolli schrieb:


> @ Gummischuh
> Meinen Respekt für Deine Meinung, auch wenn ich sie nur
> in Bruchstücken teile, meine volle Achtung für Deinen Humor!
> :m
> ...




hab mir gerade eine bestellt:vik: - kanns mal wieder nicht erwarten das Teil in Händen zu halten.... Wenn nun auch noch meine VHF fertig wäre...


So, ich geh jetzt in die Falle und träum von der BRANZINO#6

Gute Nacht#h


----------



## Chrizzi (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> bei bass.jp kostet das Teil die Hälfte


 
Bei Bass.jp war es aber die Sephia.

Die Sephia ist eine andere Rolle als die Fireblood, die Rollen sehen nur (fast?) gleich aus, aber die Fireblood hat ein Lager mehr. 

Die Sephia gibt es auch nur in der Größe 2500S(DH) - also nette Größe aber da passt nur wenig Schnur drauf.

Und mit der Hälfte stimmt das auch nicht... es läuft ehr auf ein Drittel (~230€ alles eingerechnet) aus 

Es steht nur in einem Post wo ich frage ob die Fireblood die Sephia wäre, dann gab es etwas mehr Gelaber um die Sephia dazu ein schickes Bild von schroe, und die Einordnung von schroe das sich die Sephia zwischen TP und Stella bewege - das war's.
Preislich stimmt es auf jeden Fall, dass die Sephia über der TP steht. 




			
				Gummischuh schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub's halt nicht, wenn man mir weismachen will, das es normal und vor allem in Ordnung ist, wenn 'ne 100 Euro Rolle nach 2...3 Jahren den Geist aufgibt, weil vielleicht das Getriebe ausgenüddelt is', oder das es kein günstiges Material gäbe, um Haltbares zu erschwinglichen Preisen möglich zu machen.


 
Das kommt dadrauf an wie stark du die Rolle nutzt. Wenn du 150 mal im Jahr für je 6 Stunden intensives Spinnfischen betreibst, ist es gut möglich das die Rolle ausgenüdelt ist.

Wenn du allerdings 10 mal im Jahr damit Ansitzangeln betreibst, hält die Rolle mehr als 2-3 Jahre, es sei du semmelst diese beim Anschlag durch (*an die Mitchell 300X Gold denk, die alles andere als ein "Schnäppchen" war*).

Man muss da doch stark unterscheiden wie viel ihr eine Rolle fischt, BeeJay hat gesagt das er etwa 150mal im Jahr los ist. Da ist es klar, dass die Rollen echt stärker beansprucht werden, als wenn man (meinteswegen auch) 150mal zum Ansitz losgeht. 

Auch danach richtet sich die Einstellung etwas mehr zu zahlen:
Geh ich 10 mal im Jahr los und bade ein Würmchen, lohnt sich wohl kaum eine Stella oder Exist, da tut es die P3-Serie. Geh ich allerdings das halbe Jah an irgendeinen Teich, dazu noch an die Ostsee, lohnt es sich vielleicht doch einmal diese paar € mehr zu investieren und hab dann eine Rolle die auch 5 Jahre mitmacht.

Dazu kommt noch die Einstellung: "Was hab ich davon, wenn ich mir diese Rolle kaufe?"
Ich such eine Spinnrolle/Rute für die Ostsee: rausgesucht hab ich mir von bis. Genauer: Stella (~450€) (mit der FB hat ein Kumpel gute Erfahrung gemacht - da kann das neue JP Modell nur besser sein), JP-TwinPower (~170€), JP-TwinPower Mg (~230-250€?), Exist (etwas günstiger als die Stella), Morethan Branzino (430-440€) (obwohl die schon eventuell etwas groß ist).
Bei den Ruten bin ich momentan bei der G-Craft Seven-Sense mid water in 9,6' 10-30g WG (~250€) hängen geblieben, gäbe es keine Portokosten und Zoll, hätte ich die schon.

Mir geht es nicht darum möglichst viel auszugeben, das das wirklich Geld ist das ich eigendlich nicht hab. Da muss schon Geburtstag+Weihnachen mithelfen. Aber wenn ich höre das 'n Kumpel seit 2 Jahren keinerlei Probleme mit einer Stella hat, ist das schon ein gutes Zeichen. Das noch bessere Zeichen ist:
Er hat vorher eine TP und eine Technium MgS gefischt. 
Bei den Beiden war es wohl immer so, dass das Öl nach einen Angeltag immer grau bis schwarz war. Bei der Stella FB ist dies nicht so, da ist das Öl klar.
Was dass heißt könnt ihr auch ja denken - deutlich weniger Verschleiß = längere Lebensdauer.

Ok, 2 Jahre nicht jetzt keine Ewigkeit, aber es sind immerhin 2 Jahre. Das hat die Ryobi Zauber nicht geschafft - da könnte eventuell unter anderem der preisliche Unterschied liegen.

Das alleine lässt mich stark zur Stella tendieren. Warum soll ich zur Daiwa greifen, wenn schon beim deutschen Modell eine solche Qualität vorhanden ist? Dazu will ich eine solche Rolle lange fischen. Die Rolle ist ja nicht gerade günstig, sprich man geht damit sorgsam um. Wenn ich mir ne Daiwa Crossfire für 25-30€ hole (auch ein Plastikmodell), dann liegt die halt mal im Dreck, oder sonstwo. Sauber gemacht wird die indem ich einfach die Rute oberhalb vom Griff nehme und die Rolle im See versenke (Süßwasser) - das war zumindestens die Pfelege für meine beiden Regal-Z.

Für die Küste soll aber schon gerne eine gute Rolle her. Ich will keinen Fisch verlieren, den ich auf das Material schieben kann. Die letzte MeFo die ich verloren hab lag bei mind 60-65 cm (wäre wahrscheinlich die größte von mit überhaupt gewesen) und die ist 1m vorm Kescher abhanden gekommen. Da weiß ich allerdings nicht warum. Anfangs merkte ich nur, das die Bremse echt dolle zu war - das hab ich versucht so schnell es geht zu ändern (als erstes hab ich die, im Eifer des Gefechts, noch weiter zu gedreht |supergri). Der Fisch war aber noch dran und ich konnte sie immerhin bis zu mir ranbekommen. Dann drehte sie sich und schlug einmal und mir kam der Köder entgegengeflogen. 
Ob das nun mein Fehler war oder einfach nur Pech, kann ich nicht sagen, aber wenn ich wüsste ich hätte da nun riesen Mist gemacht oder so, dann wäre es mein Fehler und nicht der Fehler vom Gerät. Wenn die Bremse rückelig ist, oder die Rolle ******* läuft, das Getriebe springt oder so und ich dann ein Fisch verliere, dann gehen aber die Lichter aus. 
Wenn die Bremse nicht anspringt weil ich die zu stark eingestellt hab, ist es mein Fehler.
Wenn ich keine vernünftigen Drillinge am Köder hab, ist es mein Fehler. 
Dann brauch ich mich aber nich zu ärgern, weil ICH hätte es verhindern können, bzw. ich mir zu wenig Gedanken gemacht hab.
Wenn allerdings das Grät nicht so will, wie es soll - dann ist das Mist. Das Gerät hat so zu funktionieren wie es soll und nicht wie es will.

Z.Zt. angel ich an der Ostsee mit einer TP FB von meinem Vater, was kann man zu der Rolle sagen: Die Kubel hat ein echt dickes Spiel, die Rolle läuft nach 2-3 Stunden angeln schwer (warum auch immer) oder fängt gar an zu haken. Die Rolle kam dann zur Shimanowartung (zum Händler hin und gesagt was los ist), erster Einsatz: geil, die läuft wieder. Jetzt nach 4-5 Einsätzen ist es aber wieder so |kopfkrat.  Was da los weiß ich nicht. Komisch ist es auch, dass es erst nach längerer Zeit im Wasser auftrit und zu Hause wieder weg ist. An der Kälte kann es nicht liegen, da es im Sommer auch aufgetreten ist. 
Dazu gesagt: Die TP FB ist auch nicht gerade eine günstige Rolle, da tut es einem echt Leid, das die ein so schlechtes Bild hergibt. Aber die TP FB kann ich nicht empfehlen. 

Die Daiwa ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, ehrlich gesagt finde ich Daiwa auch besser was Robustheit angeht, da hat mich die alte Plastikrolle Regal-Z (leider ist die Bremse totaler Mist) total überzeugt. Das kann man zwar nicht auf alle Rollen übertragen, aber Daiwa macht (finde ich) generell einen robusteren Eindruck.

Wann war noch immer die Messe in Tokyo? Febraur? Die darf ich bei einem solchen anliegen wohl nicht verpassen und muss gucken wie dolle die Preise fallen.


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bei Bass.jp war es aber die Sephia.
> 
> Die Sephia ist eine andere Rolle als die Fireblood, die Rollen sehen nur (fast?) gleich aus, aber die Fireblood hat ein Lager mehr.
> 
> ...




Bei uns ging es schon gar nicht mehr um Fireblood/Sephia, wir spielen bereits wieder eine Liga höher  Gemeint war die BRANZINO#6 

Hast mit der Preisrechnung aber trotdem recht - nur hört sich "halber Preis" besser an als 1/3 gespart Wenn man sich so ein Teil in den Kopf gesetzt hat, kauft man es irgendwann eh

Martin#h


----------



## Perückenkünstler (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch die Einstellung: "Was hab ich davon, wenn ich mir diese Rolle kaufe?"
> Ich such eine Spinnrolle/Rute für die Ostsee: rausgesucht hab ich mir von bis. Genauer: Stella (~450€) (mit der FB hat ein Kumpel gute Erfahrung gemacht - da kann das neue JP Modell nur besser sein)


Ich hoffe es für Dich! 




Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum möglichst viel auszugeben, das das wirklich Geld ist das ich eigendlich nicht hab. Da muss schon Geburtstag+Weihnachen mithelfen. Aber wenn ich höre das 'n Kumpel seit 2 Jahren keinerlei Probleme mit einer Stella hat, ist das schon ein gutes Zeichen.


Vielleicht wäre dann genau die Rolle die Dein Kumpel hat das richtige für Dich? Entweder seine, oder vielleicht eine Gebrauchte gleicher Bauart?





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum soll ich zur Daiwa greifen, wenn schon beim deutschen Modell eine solche Qualität vorhanden ist? Dazu will ich eine solche Rolle lange fischen.


Die Antwort gibst Du Dir weiter unten vielleicht selbst?





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich will keinen Fisch verlieren, den ich auf das Material schieben kann.


Das möchte wohl niemand?





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die letzte MeFo die ich verloren hab lag bei mind 60-65 cm (wäre wahrscheinlich die größte von mit überhaupt gewesen) und die ist 1m vorm Kescher abhanden gekommen. Da weiß ich allerdings nicht warum. Anfangs merkte ich nur, das die Bremse echt dolle zu war - das hab ich versucht so schnell es geht zu ändern (als erstes hab ich die, im Eifer des Gefechts, noch weiter zu gedreht |supergri). Der Fisch war aber noch dran und ich konnte sie immerhin bis zu mir ranbekommen. Dann drehte sie sich und schlug einmal und mir kam der Köder entgegengeflogen.


Schade. Aber ich glaube in diesem Fall hätte Dir eine  Stella auch nicht weiterhelfen können? Wenn Du die Bremse zu fest eingestellt hattest  und Du sie dann noch weiter zu drehtest?





Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ob das nun mein Fehler war oder einfach nur Pech, kann ich nicht sagen, aber wenn ich wüsste ich hätte da nun riesen Mist gemacht oder so, dann wäre es mein Fehler und nicht der Fehler vom Gerät.


Es ist bitter, aber so wie Du das schilderst, lag der Fehler wohl doch auf Deiner Seite?



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Z.Zt. angel ich an der Ostsee mit einer TP FB von meinem Vater, was kann man zu der Rolle sagen: Die Kubel hat ein echt dickes Spiel, die Rolle läuft nach 2-3 Stunden angeln schwer (warum auch immer) oder fängt gar an zu haken. Die Rolle kam dann zur Shimanowartung (zum Händler hin und gesagt was los ist), erster Einsatz: geil, die läuft wieder. Jetzt nach 4-5 Einsätzen ist es aber wieder so |kopfkrat.  Was da los weiß ich nicht. Komisch ist es auch, dass es erst nach längerer Zeit im Wasser auftrit und zu Hause wieder weg ist. An der Kälte kann es nicht liegen, da es im Sommer auch aufgetreten ist.
> Dazu gesagt: Die TP FB ist auch nicht gerade eine günstige Rolle, da tut es einem echt Leid, das die ein so schlechtes Bild hergibt. Aber die TP FB kann ich nicht empfehlen.


Danke! Das finde ich, ist einmal eine ehrliche Stellungnahme, ohne unangebrachte Lobhudelei!#6 




Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Daiwa ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, ehrlich gesagt finde ich Daiwa auch besser was Robustheit angeht, da hat mich die alte Plastikrolle Regal-Z (leider ist die Bremse totaler Mist) total überzeugt. Das kann man zwar nicht auf alle Rollen übertragen, aber Daiwa macht (finde ich) generell einen robusteren Eindruck.


Vielleicht solltest Du Deine eigenen Erfahrungen mit den verschiedenen Rollen frei von Liebäugelei (ist schwer) überdenken? Du schreibst selbst, daß sogar eine recht günstige Daiwa bereits Deine "Pflege" gut überstanden hat. Für mich klingt Dein Bericht so, als ob Dir Robustheit sehr wichtig wäre? Gleichzeitig zeigst Du ganz klare Schwächen einer nicht gerade billigen Shimano Rolle (TP) auf. Ich glaube Dir da und werfe jetzt mal nicht einfach "Anwendungsfehler" in den Raum.
*Keine *Kaufempfehlung: Vielleicht solltest Du auch noch zusätzlich versuchen Informationen über hochwertigere Daiwa Rollen zu bekommen? Ich meine echte und brauchbare Infos, so wie Dein Erfahrungsbericht mit der TP, um Dir ein übersichtlicheres Bild zu verschaffen?
Ein Bekannter von mir fischt die InfinityQ und ist bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Allerdings erst ein halbes Jahr und deswegen wäre es verfrüht mehr darüber zu verlieren. Meine Technium war die ersten Monate auch ok.


----------



## Living Dead (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich hab mir jetzt ne 4000er Aspire FA gekauft. Und zwar hier beim örtlichen Händler, weil ich da 100% weiß das ich bei Mängeln sofort ne neue bekomme.

Erst sollte es ne Stella werden aber das Alugehäuse der ASpire war mir lieber als Magnesium, außerdem gabs noch ne originale Ersatzspule und Stroft oben drauf. Das ganze für 300€. Mal sehen wies aus geht...


----------



## Pikepauly (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle!


----------



## Living Dead (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur neuen Rolle!



Ist das jetzt Ironie?:c


----------



## Pikepauly (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Nee, 


das meinte ich ernst!
Find die gut.


----------



## Living Dead (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ja man hört im Prinzip relativ wenig über die Rolle. Aber das Material, die Übersetzung und der Aufbau von der Stella FB sind eigentlich ja ganz gute Eigenschaften! "Nur" 7 Kugellager find ich auch gut = )


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Mit der Aspire liebäugel ich ständig. Stellt sich ja auch als hochwertige Gebrauchsrolle dar. 
Das sehr "sportliche" Design finde ich gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wenn man überlegt, dass ja Leute mit !!!roten!!! Rollen fischen, ist das wohl ziemlich wumpe. 

Achtung Ironie.


Berichte mal.

Uli


----------



## Living Dead (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich seh grad es sind 9 Kugellager. Naja auch egal. Läuft genau wie die Stella. Hmm einfach ziemlich Shimano mäßig. Wicklung erste Sahne, Bremse auch. Bericht gibts dann nächstes Jahr im Mai, wenn ich nen halbes Jahr damit auf Mefos gefischt habe. Das Design finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, auch die dunkle  Kurbel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Der Pikepauly meint das ernst! #6

Und ich sage: Gute Alternative zur Zauber/RedArc, habe genau die Rollentype gerade letzte Woche genau inspiziert, da ist alles dran was dran sein muß. Würde mich mit der Bremskraft interessieren was man nur mit Schnur und Praxis ermitteln kann, die hat ein außenliegendes Kugellager mit Distanz-Führungshülse an der Spulenaufnahme, was im unteren Bereich eigentlich keine Bremswirkung bringen kann. Wie macht sich das, im Gegensatz zu einer mit Auflage-Distanz-Scheibchen bremsenden Auflage?

Die Gemeinheit war, daß genau der Händler eine 1a laufende neue RedArc 10100 hängen hatte, die beste die mir neu je in die Finger kam, die der Aspire im Vergleich etwas die Show stahl. Ne 10300 oder 10400 hätte ich sofort gekauft, aber die waren alle aus. Von der 4000er Aspire waren aber auch nur noch ca. 2 da.
Wie es später wird ist eine andere Frage. Die Bastler-Arcs sind was Laufruhe und Sanftheit betrifft, ja nun gewaltig auf dem Vormarsch, bei der Aspire dürfte der Lauf lange Zeit so halten, wirkt auch massiv.

Überhaupt war ich sehr angetan von der Rollenexemplarqualität in dem Laden, die selektieren wohl aus, keine "Gurken", egal welcher Hersteller. Auch solche Händler gibt es also.
Da bezahlt man gerne einige Zehner mehr! #6 Werde das und den im Auge behalten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

By the way,

ich muss da noch anrufen.

Ich freu mich auf meine Aspire!

Das Design finde ich nun wirklich egal.

Uli


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich habe mir zum Testen mal was ganz anderes (entgegen meinem Shimano-Spleen) geordert: MORETHAN BRANZINO 3000 




[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img175.*ih.us/img175/2018/branzinohu2.jpg[/URL]​

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## rainer1962 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Martin...
goiles teil.....!!!!!!!


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Martin...
> goiles teil.....!!!!!!!



#6#6#6 Du weißt ja auch was gut ist


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Igitt,

die ist ja ganz schwarz.

Nein im ernst, schick schick.

Sieht ziemlich bissig aus.

Uli


----------



## schroe (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Schickes Gerät, Martin.#6


Bestimmt eine: 





> Gute Alternative zur Zauber/RedArc



Kleiner Witz am Rande.:q


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Igitt,
> 
> die ist ja ganz schwarz.
> 
> ...



Optisch so ziemlich das Gegenteil zur Stella


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img75.*ih.us/img75/1290/stella4000cn8.jpg[/URL]​

|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



schroe schrieb:


> Schickes Gerät, Martin.#6
> 
> 
> Bestimmt eine:
> ...




Hoffentlich glaubt das niemand:q:q:q


----------



## BeeJay (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Nicht schlecht, wobei ich mich erst noch an das Schwarz gewöhnen müsste...... 



schroe schrieb:


> AngelDet schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gute Alternative zur Zauber/RedArc
> ...


Ich habe auch gerade in meinen Kaffee geprustet... :q :q :q

Der 11.11. kommt doch erst noch, oder habe ich 'nen Druckfehler in meinem Kalender? 

BeeJay


----------



## Chrizzi (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre dann genau die Rolle die Dein Kumpel hat das richtige für Dich? Entweder seine, oder vielleicht eine Gebrauchte gleicher Bauart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
zu 1.

Die Stella hier kostet im Laden 600€ - wahrscheinlich kann man die auch für 550 oder mit glück auch für 500 bekommen. 
Da kann ich mir auch gleich eine neue Stella aus Japan holen und hab dann noch gespart.


zu 2.

Ich hab anfangs die Bremse zugedreht, aber dann recht fix weiter auf. Also die Bremseinstellung war danach ok. Ich seh es ehr, dass der Fisch auf'm letzten Meter gewonnen hat. 
Aber richtig, ich glaube auch, dass da keine Stella oder so geholfen hätte.

zu 3.

Die TP *FB* soll Mist sein. Hier im Board haben wohl mehrere das Problem mit der Kurbel. Dazu spielt die TP FB wohl in keiner JP TP Liga mit. Die JP TP sollen deutlich besser sein, dazu kosten die da drüben 130€ (ohne Zoll/Porto). Der Preis ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
Dazu muss man sagen, das die TP *FB* nicht in Japan gebaut ist, zumindestens steht es nicht drauf. Auf dem Rollenfuß steht "TWINPOWER Japan", da fehlt eindeutig das "Made in". Die "Made in Japan" Rollen solle qualitativ besser sein als der (teure) "Mist" hier.

Dazu muss man sagen, es wird wohl kaum jemanden hier geben, der eine Morethan Branzino oder Exist an der Küste fischt. Anderseits finde ich die Abwurfkante der neuen Stella recht schick. 

@Rainer: Du hast ja die neue Stella. Bringt die Abwurfkante etwas oder ist das nur optisch etwas?

Ich weiß dass Rainer alle diese Top-Rollen fischt. Aber er kann mir auch nur sagen die laufen alle super klasse (entnehm ich mal dem Thread "ist Daiwa noch Daiwa") und er fischt nur im Süßwasser. 

Am liebsten würde ich mir die ganzen Rollen einmal angucken können, aber die Möglichkeit haben wir hier ja nicht. Das einzige was ich mir angucken kann ist eine Steez Spinning, die würde ich aber *NIE* ins Salzwasser nehmen, da die Exist Steez Custom "freshwater only" ist - da kann das bei der Steez nicht anders sein.

Robustheit... das ist Ansichtssache. Klar wenn ich Pilken will, brauch ich eine robuste Rolle - da nehm ich die Regal-Z 3500. Die macht das mit. Geht es dahin wo es Tief ist (Norwegen oder so) würde ich zur Multi greifen - da dies aber nicht der Fall ist (weil ich wohl kaum in absehbarer Zeit dahin komme) reicht die Regal-Z.
Zum Spinnfischen, soll die Rolle natürlich nicht auseinander fallen. Robust sollen alle sein. Aber dazu sollen die funktionieren, ich hab nichts davon wenn ich mich mit der Regal-Z in die Ostsee stelle. Die würde es mitmachen, da seh ich kein Problem, aber die Schnurverlegung ist nicht unbedingt der Hit (für Mono aber ganz ok) und die Bremse.. naja die muss man schon bald anschmeißen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Z.Zt. angel ich an der Ostsee mit einer TP FB von meinem Vater, was kann man zu der Rolle sagen: Die Kubel hat ein echt dickes Spiel, die Rolle läuft nach 2-3 Stunden angeln schwer (warum auch immer) oder fängt gar an zu haken. Die Rolle kam dann zur Shimanowartung (zum Händler hin und gesagt was los ist), erster Einsatz: geil, die läuft wieder. Jetzt nach 4-5 Einsätzen ist es aber wieder so |kopfkrat.  Was da los weiß ich nicht. Komisch ist es auch, dass es erst nach längerer Zeit im Wasser auftrit und zu Hause wieder weg ist. An der Kälte kann es nicht liegen, da es im Sommer auch aufgetreten ist.
> Dazu gesagt: Die TP FB ist auch nicht gerade eine günstige Rolle, da tut es einem echt Leid, das die ein so schlechtes Bild hergibt. Aber die TP FB kann ich nicht empfehlen.



Hallo,

tut mir leid, aber wie kommst du darauf, daß es mit einer Stella beim MeFo-Fischen im Salzwasser besser wird, oder diese gar länger hält?

Wenn ich dann auch noch höre, daß da Magnesium-Rollen im Salzwasser eingesetzt wurden, diese sind ganz und garnicht geeignet dafür.

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, daß es kaum eine üblere Belastung für eine Rolle gibt als MeFo-Angeln. Die Rollen werden unweigerlich verschleißt und geben auch bei bester Pflege irgendwann den Geist auf. IMHO ist man mit einer mittelklasse-Rolle da wesentlich besser beraten. Die ist irgendwann eben durch und dann gibt es ne neue. Ich glaube definitiv nicht, daß eine Stella 3 Jahre MeFo-Angeln in der Ostsee mitmacht. Das würde mich wirklich sehr wundern.

Das hat auch mit der TP nichts zu tun. Die Rolle wird einfach auf's härteste belastet, Sand und Salz setzen so ziemlich allen Teilen an der Rolle übelst zu. Die TP die du gefischt hast ist sicherlich schon "durchgefischt". Das dürfte man bei jeder Rolle nach einer gewissen Zeit haben, ausgenommen vielleicht die Saltiga-Z oder ähnlich robuste, auf absolute salzwasserfetigkeit getrimmte Rollen.
Bei anderen Rollen grenzt es für mich an Verschwendungssucht, wenn du diese an der Ostseeküste einsetzt.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die TP die du gefischt hast ist sicherlich schon "durchgefischt".


 
Aber nicht nach nichtmal einem halben Jahr.


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@WickedWalleye,

da Du aus persönlicher Erfahrung sprichst, würde mich interessieren, ob Du selbst eine Stella besitzt.

"JA" oder "NEIN" als Antwort würde schon reichen


----------



## Chrizzi (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> tut mir leid, aber wie kommst du darauf, daß es mit einer Stella beim MeFo-Fischen im Salzwasser besser wird, oder diese gar länger hält?
> 
> 
> Wenn ich dann auch noch höre, daß da Magnesium-Rollen im Salzwasser eingesetzt wurden, diese sind ganz und garnicht geeignet dafür.


 
zu 1. 
Wie schon gesagt. Ein Kumpel hat die Stella FB und die hat kaum Verschleiß - das merkt man daran, dass das Öl noch klar ist. Im Gegensatz zur Technium MgS oder TwinPower FA, da war das Öl nach einmal angeln grau bis schwarz.


zu 2. 
Wie kommst du dadrauf? 
Hast du schonmal Magnesium rosten sehen? Warum stehen Mg Rollen bei www.umiduri.jp (Salzwasserbereich von bass.co.jp) in der Liste. Warum führen andere japanische Shops, die Rollen im "salt game" auf? Die Japaner dürften es doch am besten wissen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann auch noch höre, daß da Magnesium-Rollen im Salzwasser eingesetzt wurden, diese sind ganz und garnicht geeignet dafür.
> 
> Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, daß es kaum eine üblere Belastung für eine Rolle gibt als MeFo-Angeln. Die Rollen werden unweigerlich verschleißt und geben auch bei bester Pflege irgendwann den Geist auf. IMHO ist man mit einer mittelklasse-Rolle da wesentlich besser beraten. Die ist irgendwann eben durch und dann gibt es ne neue. Ich glaube definitiv nicht, daß eine Stella 3 Jahre MeFo-Angeln in der Ostsee mitmacht. Das würde mich wirklich sehr wundern.


 
Ich muß mich ja zur Luxusfraktion bekennen.

Ich habe mir vor mehreren Jahren eine Stella 3000F geleistet.
Diese Rolle hat richtig viel Salzwasser gesehen und macht keine Mucken.

Ich kann mir leider nicht ständig die neuste und teuerste Rolle leisten, aber meine Stella hält definitiv 4 Jahre Ostsee aus.

Ganz klar und in der Realität.

Das ist aber auch das zentrale Problem in diesen Rollendiskussionen. Viele reden drüber, aber nur wenige fischen sowas wirklich.

Man kann über Kugellager, Übersetzung, Wormshaft oder nicht, Wicklung und Bremse solange diskutieren wie man will, aber verwertbare Infos erhält man letztlich nur durch die Praxis.

Meine reale selbstgemachte Erfahrung ist dabei Folgende:

Auch bei billigen Rollen aus der 80-150€ Klasse gibt es gutes Gerät. Allerdings muss man klare Abstriche machen. 

Z.B. Stradic Langlebigkeit, aber schwerer Lauf und zum Mefofischen eine Schaißübersetzung,

oder RedArc gute Technik und für den Gelegenheitssüßwassersupertechniker eine nette Rolle, aber ansonsten Schrott.

Bei den teureren Rollen kann es sicher auch mal passieren, dass Probleme auftauchen. Diese werden dann natürlich hier im Board genüßlich ausgeschlachtet, aber wenn man hier mal einen Thread erstellen würde mit der Überschrift

"Wer hat eine Arc mit Lagerschaden"

dann könnte ich mir einen Massenansturm durchaus vorstellen.

Ich persönlich habe noch keine Arc gesehen, die auch nur eine Woche Salzwasser ausgehalten hätte und das nenn ich mal richtig teuer.

Ich sage das, was ich immer sage, für mich ist die Verlässlichkeit einer Rolle das wichtigste und dafür bin ich gern bereit ein paar € mehr auszugeben.

Wenn ich 3 Wochen im Jahr durchgängig und dann noch mehrere WE dazu auf Mefo angel, möchte ich mir nicht in Dänemark neuen Kram kaufen müssen, weil es rumpelt und pumpelt.

Uli


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die JP TP sollen deutlich besser sein, dazu kosten die da drüben 130€ (ohne Zoll/Porto). Der Preis ist vollkommen in Ordnung.
> Dazu muss man sagen, das die TP *FB* nicht in Japan gebaut ist, zumindestens steht es nicht drauf. Auf dem Rollenfuß steht "TWINPOWER Japan", da fehlt eindeutig das "Made in". Die "Made in Japan" Rollen solle qualitativ besser sein als der (teure) "Mist" hier.



Ich liebäugle auch mit der Japan-TP :l
Außerdem mit der Japan-StradicMgFA, die im Gegensatz zur "normalen" Stradic eine stark verbesserte Mehrscheibenbremse haben soll (die laut Tackletour sogar die Bremse der Sustain und der Stella in den Schatten stellen soll).

Du sagst es aber selber mit diesem Absatz, *die Shimano-Modelle, die hier verkauft werden sind nicht nur minderwertiger in der Qualität, sie sind obendrein noch teurer* als die entsprechenden Japan-Modelle.

Wo ist das denn noch fair? Wo greift da noch die "Geiz-ist-Geil"-Argumentation? Entweder sie specken die Rollen ab, damit sie sie hier zum gleichen Preis oder billiger an die geizigen deutschen verhökern können *oder *sie verkaufen baugleiche Modelle, die aufgrund der Einfuhr etc etwas teurer sind. Sie machen aber beides, die Rollen sind minderwertiger und teurer!!! Das ist doch echt besch...


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann auch noch höre, daß da Magnesium-Rollen im Salzwasser eingesetzt wurden, diese sind ganz und garnicht geeignet dafür.


 
Achja,

das ist nicht das Magnesium aus dem Anspitzer gebaut werden.

Nur so als Info.

Uli


----------



## Gummischuh (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi Uli

Das stimmt so nicht. Das ist schon das gleiche Zeuchs, was man an Motoren als Opferanoden einsetzt. Magnesium halt.
Die Korrosionsbeständigkeit wird lediglich durch die Beschichtung gewährleistet.
Is' die beschädigt, gammelt das schneller alsde Shimano sagen kannst


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> @WickedWalleye,
> 
> da Du aus persönlicher Erfahrung sprichst, würde mich interessieren, ob Du selbst eine Stella besitzt.
> 
> "JA" oder "NEIN" als Antwort würde schon reichen




NEIN

Ich schreibe aber auch "ich *glaube* nicht, daß ..."

Gerne lasse ich mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

Wenn ich eine solche besitzen würde, würde ich jedenfalls einen Teufel tun und diese auch nur in die Nähe von Meerwasser bringen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Hi Uli
> 
> Das stimmt so nicht. Das ist schon das gleiche Zeuchs, was man an Motoren als Opferanoden einsetzt. Magnesium halt.
> Die Korrosionsbeständigkeit wird lediglich durch die Beschichtung gewährleistet.
> Is' die beschädigt, gammelt das schneller alsde Shimano sagen kannst



Danke, wollte es genau so gerade selbst zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> NEIN
> 
> Ich schreibe aber auch "ich *glaube* nicht, daß ..."
> 
> ...




Danke




Lies mal Ulis Posting bezüglich der Salzwassereignung einer Stella#6


Übrigens kaufe ich meine Rollen um damit zu fischen und nicht um sie in ner Vitrine auszustellen - ja, auch ich fische meine Stella im Salzwasser - nur leider wohne ich zu weit entfernt um sie öfter mit dem geliebten salzigen Nass in Kontakt zu bringen:c


----------



## danny877 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Komme gerade von einer Messe in Rastatt. Auf Nachfrage hat mir der Shimano-Vertreter die Fireblood 4000FA aus seiner Tasche gezückt und in die Hand gedrückt. Schon ein schickes Teil.

Leider wollte er sie mir aber für einen Test am Rhein nicht ausleihen  .


----------



## Pikepauly (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Wicked Walley
Mit der Haltbarkeit liegst du falsch.
Ich habe eine Twinpower F von Anfang 2001 bis Ende 2006 hart an der Küste gefischt und oft. Und die ist nicht kaputt, nur etwas ausgelutscht. Meiner Japan TP die jetzt neu rankommt wünsche ich ein ähnlich langes Leben.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meiner Japan TP die jetzt neu rankommt wünsche ich ein ähnlich langes Leben.


 
Die normale '05 TP, oder die 06' TP Mg ?


----------



## Piere (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich war mal kurz auf der umidurijp Seite. Habe versucht dort Rollen anzusehen. Außer einer Abu nichts gefunden. Ansonsten hat jeder Klick zu Wobblern geführt bzw. Ruten.
Wie findet ihr euch da zurecht ?  Könnt ihr japanesisch ?


----------



## duck_68 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Piere schrieb:


> Ich war mal kurz auf der umidurijp Seite. Habe versucht dort Rollen anzusehen. Außer einer Abu nichts gefunden. Ansonsten hat jeder Klick zu Wobblern geführt bzw. Ruten.
> Wie findet ihr euch da zurecht ?  Könnt ihr japanesisch ?



Warum?? Du nicht|bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@all der letzten Poster:
Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, ihr habt noch nie eine anständig laufende geschweige denn wirklich gut geschmierte Arc gesehen? |kopfkrat
Macht nix, irgendwann klappt das auch.

Ich laß euch jetzt aber lieber mal mit dem schwelgen in den Neuen in Ruh', bringt ja eh nichts mehr weil eigentlich alles zu dem Aspekt gesagt wurde. #h

Zu der Morethan Branzino:
Wenn ich die so sehe, fühle ich mich doch stark an den 1983 Style erinnert. 
Da sahen fast alle Rollen nur noch so aus, ein zeitlang zumindest.
Man kann natürlich auch für den Anfang erstmal eine Dose schwarzes Kunstharzspray vom Baumarkt nehmen und seine alte "aufpeppen", sieht dann ziemlich gleich aus. Ich bin ja eh eigentlich mehr für Tarnfarben, und dunkelrot ist eine bessere als silber oder gold oder glitter, schwarz natürlich noch besser. :g

Ich hab da übrigens auch noch so ein nietnagelneues schwarzes Duperding aus Japan, gabs bei Ryobi gerade für ganz kurze Zeit, Prototypenserie. Echt Klasse, vor allem absolut korrosionsfreies #6 Material


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi
Die Normale
@Det
Bei mir bekommt sie auf jeden Fall noch ne 2 te Chance!


----------



## Chrizzi (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Piere schrieb:


> Ich war mal kurz auf der umidurijp Seite. Habe versucht dort Rollen anzusehen. Außer einer Abu nichts gefunden. Ansonsten hat jeder Klick zu Wobblern geführt bzw. Ruten.
> Wie findet ihr euch da zurecht ? Könnt ihr japanesisch ?


 

Orientiere dich an den Bildern. Wenn du bei den Rollen bist hast du ganz oben Abu (steht auch bei), dann kommt zwei mal Shimano und dann zweimal Daiwa. Ob da was dazwichen steckt kann ich dir grade nicht sagen, aber zweimal weil es einmal Baitcaster gibt und einmal Spinnrollen, die Spinnrollen (Stationär) werden als erstes aufgelistet.

"Könnt ihr japanisch":

Ne kann ich nicht, leider kann ich Shimano und Daiwa mittlerweile von ein anderer trennen, weil ich mir jeweils das erste Zeichen gemerkt habe (sinnvoll für umiduri.jp oder bass.co.jp). Dazu der längere Schriftzug ist die spinning-Variante, die kürzere dei Baitcaster-Variante.


Ich hoffe das konnte helfen.


----------



## Piere (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@chrizzy
Danke


----------



## Piere (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Martin Obelt
Ich finde es toll, dass Du mir mitteilst, dass Du japanisch kannst.
Noch toller hätte ich es gefunden, wenn Du einen kleinen Tipp gegeben hättest, wie man sich auf der Seite zurechtfinden kann.
Denn so richtig wichtig sind Deine Fremdsprachenkenntnisse für mich nicht. Hätte sonst sicher die Frage anders formuliert.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @all der letzten Poster:
> Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, ihr habt noch nie eine anständig laufende geschweige denn wirklich gut geschmierte Arc gesehen? |kopfkrat





Leider nicht? #c

Im Auslieferungszustand habe ich bisher 4 gesehen, und die waren alle nicht so der Brüller, ich habe meine inzwischen einem Jugendlichen aus unserem Verein geschenkt, die anderen sind so weit ich weiß auch nicht mehr in Benutzung, da wurden dann doch andere Rollen gekauft...

Mag sein das man aus der Rolle was machen kann, aber dann sollte sie als Bausatz und nicht als fertige Rolle verkauft werden. Entweder das Teil ist gebrauchsfertig oder eben nicht!

Also muß ich wohl doch so eine Fireblood bestellen... :l

Mal zurück zum Thema:

Hat jemand eine Info ob es da noch andere Größen geben soll? Ich suche vor allem was für die Twitche die Robert im Moment baut (Freue mich schon... #6), dachte an was flilligranes in Größe 1500 oder so...

Die 2007er Stella gefälllt mir auch, die Twinpower Mgs... Bin noch unentschlossen! Hat sonst noch jemand einen Tip? Ich mag leichtes Gerät, aber natürlich soll es auch einem guten Hecht standhalten!

Fragen über Fragen... :m

CU Stefan


----------



## rainer1962 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Stefan...
die Sephia 
die neue Luvias ;-) beides rel günstig...
ansonsten gibts ja noch genügend aufm Markt, eines weiß ich für mich....
ne Fireblood werd ich mir nicht zulegen, da bleibe ich lieber bei Stella und Co...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle auch mit der Japan-TP :l
> Außerdem mit der Japan-StradicMgFA, die im Gegensatz zur "normalen" Stradic eine stark verbesserte Mehrscheibenbremse haben soll (die laut Tackletour sogar die Bremse der Sustain und der Stella in den Schatten stellen soll).
> 
> Du sagst es aber selber mit diesem Absatz, *die Shimano-Modelle, die hier verkauft werden sind nicht nur minderwertiger in der Qualität, sie sind obendrein noch teurer* als die entsprechenden Japan-Modelle.
> ...



Das ist es doch, was ich die ganze Zeit zu sagen versuche!
Man bedenke, daß viele Angler, ich behaupte mal frech die Mehrzahl, garnicht die Möglichkeit haben sich weiterreichende Infos über die Angelrollen einzuholen, als das, was in den Hochglanzprospekten geschrieben wird, oder der freundliche Verkäufer Ihnen erzählt.

Die Sache hätte doch ein ganz anderes Gesicht wenn etwas zu lesen/hören wäre in der Art wie z.B:
+ Für den gelegentlichen Gebrauch.
+ Für den gelgentlichen Gebrauch am Meer geeigntet.
+ Etc.

Einfach klare Angaben, mit denen der Kunde etwas anfangen kann und sich ausrechen kann, was er bekommt.

Zu "Geiz ist Geil": Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß ein Angler, der 2,3 mal eine "gute" Angelrolle gekauft hat und dann feststellen mußte, daß sie eben doch nicht so gut war, wie Ihm erzählt wurde sich so seine Gedanken macht. So etwas spricht sich dann auch rum...."nimm' lieber die Billige". "Die Teuren halten auch nicht viel länger"  Solche Gespräche kann ich mir unter Anglern gut vorstellen.
Ich sehe die Erklärung für "Geiz ist Geil" jedenfalls nicht ausschließlich darin, daß die deutschen Angler einfach nur geizig sind. *Es gibt einfach viel zu wenig Gegenwert für das Geld.* Hört doch endlich einmal auf diesen Umstand mit allen möglichen Lamentieren wegzuleugnen. 

Und noch etwas: Die Jungs und Mädels, die in den "Geiz ist Geil" Bunkern arbeiten, sind von 9.00-20.00 teilweise bis 22.00 Uhr für die Kunden da. 6 Tage die Woche.


----------



## rainer1962 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> @Rainer: Du hast ja die neue Stella. Bringt die Abwurfkante etwas oder ist das nur optisch etwas?


 
ich weiß es nicht, ist halt sehr schwer sowas zu messen zumal ich nicht zu den Weitenjäger gehöre, fange meine Fische meist vor den eigenen Füssen, obwohl die meisten meinen der bessere Fisch steht am anderen Ufer#6
wie gesagt das in der praxis zu messen geht gar nicht, wenn dann rein rechnerisch, ich kann halt schlecht unterscheiden ob ich 80 oder 81 m geworfen habe, auch spielen da sehr viele Faktoren mit, wie stark ist der Wind, wie habe ich durchgezogen, habe ich einen meter oder weniger den Köder Richtung Spitze gekurbelt usw. ist also nicht wirklich messbar



> Ich weiß dass Rainer alle diese Top-Rollen fischt. Aber er kann mir auch nur sagen die laufen alle super klasse (entnehm ich mal dem Thread "ist Daiwa noch Daiwa") und er fischt nur im Süßwasser.


 

jep so siehts aus...bin eigentlich Hardcore fischer und jeden tag am Wasser mal für ne Stunde oder halt auch länger, mal um neue Ruten zu testen, mal um Köder zu testen und natürlich auch ab und zu um wirklich gezielt auf Fang zu fischen. Zerlegt habe ich noch keine von meinen Rollen und wenn ich ehrlich bin intressiert mich das innenleben einen Scheiß!!!!!!
Funzen muss das tackle und gefallen muss es mir, das reicht mir voll und ganz, ob aus Plastik, Carbon, V2, Eisen, Alu oder Magnesium, ob WS oder net ist mir im Prinzip ALLES Wurscht solange das teil keine probleme bereitet, die Rolle zur jeweiligen Rute passt (ausgewogenheit) die schnur vernünftig aufspult ohne dass ich mir einen abkurbeln muss, beim Faulenzen den Gufi richtig beschleunigt (Schnureinzug) meine Schnur nicht kaputt geht (Tüddel, Verschleiss) und die Bremse funzt ist mir das alles Schnuppe. Zuverlässig muss sie sein und gefallen muss sie mir, aus die Maus
Alles Klaro Männers!!!!#6


----------



## beker (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Tach beisammen!

Nun hab ich mir nach und nach dem ganzen Thread durchgelesen. Dass hier nicht nur ein neues Produkt bejubelt wird, sondern auch gefragt wird, wieviel man ausgeben muss, um eine brauchbare Rolle zu bekommen, find ich gut. 

Billig will ich und Geiz ist geil, ist grade beim Angeln der falsche Weg. Aber dieser Hype um Rollen und Ruten für ein paar hundert Euro verwirrt mich ebenso. 

Das beste, was ich in die den letzten Jahren an teuren Rollen gesehen habe, waren wohl die Penn Slammer. Leider für mich zu teuer, so kenne ich diese nur aus zweiter Hand. Da sitzt einfach alles perfekt, kein Spiel in Kurbel und Getriebe wie bei meiner Technium MGs.
Ich selbst bin bei Ryobi Zauber, Red Arc und Technium Mgs und fürs Ansitzangeln bei den Shakesspeare 2200er ck-Serie (erst 20 Jahre alt, echte Japan-Modelle) hängen geblieben bin. 

Kann man, das ist meine eigentliche Frage nachdem ich die Diskussion hier verfolgt habe, davon ausgehen, dass sich der vielfache Mehrpreis gewisser Rollen dadurch rechtfertigt, dass sie besser abgedichtet sind und im Salzwasser besser halten?
So hätte sich doch für Süßwasser-Angler die ganze Überlegung, ob man nun mehrere hundert Euro ausgeben soll, erledigt. 

Gruß
beker


----------



## Breamhunter (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hier mal was für alle Stella-Fans|bigeyes


----------



## rainer1962 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Hier mal was für alle Stella-Fans|bigeyes


 

Es gibt hier Leute die Fischen die "FD" schon ein halbes Jahr


----------



## Chrizzi (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Soll die *Stella FD* die japanische '07 Stella sein?

Alleine schon die Namensänderung sollte hier so einige abschrecken, da ist es dann auch möglich, dass etwas im Innenleben oder sonstwo anders ist.




			
				Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> Chrizzi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da du sagst, das es nichts (zumindestens nicht merkbar) bringt, muss ich mich ja nicht deswegen an der Abwurfkante festsetzen, das ist auch günstiger :m. 

Naja im Normalfall muss man nicht 100m weit werfen, was sowieso nahe zu unmöglich ist. Aber an der Küste ist es doch schöner, wenn man mehr als 40m schafft.
Klar kann man jetzt sagen: "die Viecher beißen auch vor deinen Füßen, es gibt ja auch Leute die fangen mit der Fliege". Dann kann ich aber auch sagen, ich werf 70-80m an der Küste entlang, so fisch ich doch viel mehr Strecke ab. Nebenbei hab ich auch viele Bisse außerhalb von "vor den Füßen" gehabt. Zum Teil schon nach den ersten 2-3 Kurbelumdrehungen (darunter auch meine bisher Größte). Unter anderem sind die Dorsche (wenn sie da sind) nicht gerade dicht dran.

Da kann man mir noch soviel sagen, ich werf lieber ein paar Meter mehr und mach mehr Strecke.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Am schönsten finde ich an diesen Luxusrollenthreads, dass sich hier immer Leute Gedanken machen, über Probleme von anderen, die diese Probleme garnicht haben.

Wenn es um die Frage geht was man wirklich braucht, dann kann ich nur sagen,

ein warmes Bett, ein kühles Bier und einen lichten Platz um begraben zu werden.

Uli


----------



## Living Dead (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da kann man mir noch soviel sagen, ich werf lieber ein paar Meter mehr und mach mehr Strecke.



Hmm wer kürzer wirft macht auch mehr Würfe also annähernd gleich viel Strecke ; )


----------



## Gummischuh (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Mohoin_|wavey:_
_
".....Außerdem mit der Japan-StradicMgFA, die im Gegensatz zur "normalen" Stradic eine stark verbesserte Mehrscheibenbremse haben soll (die laut Tackletour sogar die Bremse der Sustain und der Stella in den Schatten stellen soll)....."

_Ok, das schreibt Tackletour und nicht Shimano, aber das ist schon das, wo ich mich von Herstellern immer wieder veräppelt fühle.
Wenn dem so ist; wenn alles sowas von vielviel besser geworden ist, ...warum kann ich dann immer noch keinen Wels mit 'ner 1000er beangeln ? Oder anders herum, wenn es denn so ist, ...wat soll ich mit einer Rolle mit exorbitanten Festigkeits- und Bremswerten, wenn ich damit Barsche um 1 Kilo befischen will ?

Jedes Jahr wird das Allerbeste verbessert. .......Aber weiss man denn nicht, welche Materialien wirklich dauerhaft sind ? ......Z.B. in Bezug auf's Getriebe die Härte eines Materials ? ...Ich denke, das weiß man ganz genau, weshalb man dieses auch nicht verbaut.
OK, ich bin kein Ingenieur, aber wenn ich mir'n Autogetriebe anschaue, und die Kräfte, die darauf wirken......... .
Bremse: ........Kohlefaser bringt sogar 'n Porsche zum stehen. ...Davon braucht 'ne Rolle nur wenige kleine Scheibchen.
Präzision: ....Stichwort Uhrenbau
Korrosionsfestigkeit: Wieso Magnesium zentimeterdick schützen und trotzdem keine 100%ige Korrosionsfestigkeit garantieren (bei Stella: _"das Gehäuse aus Mg ist [...] WENIGER anfällig gegen Korrosion")_, wenn Alu diese Eigenschaft schon von Natur aus hat ?
Wozu 13 z.T. filigranste Kugellager (mit insgesamt wie vielen Kugeln ?) ? ......Meine alte EX Custom hat nur eines. Aber da kannste ranhängen watte willst, die dreht alles gleich leicht.
Man mag mich belehren, aber, ......überall wo große Kräfte wirken, kommen i.d.R. doch eher Gleitlager zum Einsatz.
Man könnte von mir aus auch auf 'nen automatischen Bügelumschlag verzichten. ...Bin eh ein Handumleger.... . Das versehentliche Zuklappen beim Auswurf wär Geschichte.

Selbst die Spule müsste wegen mir nicht einmal aus Alu sein. Wennse 'ne glatte Abwurfkante besitzt.

Ich wiederhole mich, aber Qualität ließe sich sicherlich auch weeeesentlich günstiger verwirklichen.

Jedenfalls täte ich 'ner RedArc Edition DET mehr vertrauen, als dem ganzen Werbewischiwaschi der Japanskis, denn DET geht's um Qualität, ...Shimano um möglichst hohen Gewinn in möglichst kurzer Zeit.

Der Wunsch sich zu schmücken ist wohl so alt wie die Menschheit, aber die Masse möchte lediglich stressfrei Angeln. ........Nur, ...wie kriegt man das in so'n asiatisches Denkteil rein, wenn immer andere Signale gegeben werden ?

Wie kommt man wirklich an sowas wie 'ne Volksrolle ) ? ......Oder meint Ihr, der Zug ist abgefahren ?

@ DET
Was hältst Du eigentlich von dem Prinzip wat Cormoran gerade verfolgt ? Sprich, niedrigere, kraftvolle Übersetzung, und zum Ausgleich für den geringeren Schnureinzug 'ne größere Spule ?
OK, dann sind natürlich alle, die LowRyder Ringe druffhaben natürlich gearscht, da der Startring ja relativ klein ist. .....Komisch......vor kurzem wurden noch große Startringdurchmesser favorisiert. .......Jawattdennnu ? .........Also, wenn ich so an Ringe denke, dann frach ich mich in Bezug auf Gewichtsersparnis, warum man die Rahmen nicht aus hochfestem, flexiblen Kunststoff herstellt ? ....Oder liegt das daran, dass man dann einen Preis von 20 EURO oder unverschämten 39 EURO für'n 23er Titanium Startring nich' mehr rechtfertigen könnte. .....Und warum kostet ein 23er 10 EURO mehr als ein 18er ???


Leute......überlegt doch mal, was Ihr eigentlich bezahlt und welche Entwicklung Ihr damit auch noch unterstützt und welche Signale Ihr aussendet. Nämlich......der Preis ist mir egal wenn nur die Haltbarkeit mittelmäßig ist.
Bei mir kommt jedenfalls irgendwann die Logik zum Tragen, und die sagt mir, ......wenn ich schon über 300 EURO für 'ne Rolle ausgeben soll, dann nur für eine für's Leben. Also, eine mit lebenslanger Garantie wie einst bei ABU. ...Der Einzige Anhaltspunkt dafür, dass 'ne Rolle in erster Linie unter Qualitätsaspekten erdacht und produziert wurde.

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> . .....Komisch......vor kurzem wurden noch große Startringdurchmesser favorisiert. .......Jawattdennnu ?


 
Das könnte ich dir problemlos erklären.#6

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Was hältst Du eigentlich von dem Prinzip wat Cormoran gerade verfolgt ? Sprich, niedrigere, kraftvolle Übersetzung, und zum Ausgleich für den geringeren Schnureinzug 'ne größere Spule ?


Macht nicht nur Cormoran, Daiwa ja auch, die Exceller - Caldia usw. haben sehr breite Spulen. Zu der Qualität gibts ja den Thread "Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa", das ist eigentlich alles gesagt, hier in DE ist es ja Daiwa-Cormoran.

Wenn man den Rotor verbreitert, werden zwangsläufig die Biegehebel länger. Dann muß das Material erheblich stärker werden - die großen Edelrollen sind ja auch erheblich stärker und besser ausgebaut - kann Martin Obelt bestimmt bestätigen! 
Deswegen auch der hohe Gewichtsanstieg auf 600g und mehr.
Breite Spulen wären bezüglich Schnurkringel, Tüdel und Wurfweite eine gute Lösung, aber nur wenn man es richtig macht. Bei einer kleinen Spinnrolle wie die 4000er Shimano-Größe paßt es aber sowieso nicht, die Rolle soll klein und schnuckelig aussehen, tut z.B. die Caldia 3000 und die Cormorans nicht. 
Kraftvolle und schnelle Getriebe liegen bei 1:4,6 bis 1:4,8 .
Die 1:4,8 sind wohl das Optimum des Kompromisses zwischen Kraft und Einholgeschwindigkeit bei einer Stationärrolle, kommen sie alle auch immer wieder drauf zurück, seit 30 Jahren. Ein Spinnfischer braucht aber allermeistens den schnellen Schnureinzug eines Matchanglers nicht, er möchte beim Kurbeln ja eigentlich Fische verführen.


----------



## Gummischuh (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Zitat Crizzi
_ Da kann man mir noch soviel sagen, ich werf lieber ein paar Meter mehr und mach mehr Strecke.

_Dann sollteste Dir aber eher 'ne entsprechende Rute kaufen, Dir vor'm Angeln 'ne anständige Portion Nudeln reinschaufeln, in der Mukkiebude trainieren und an der Wurftechnik arbeiten. ......Oder am besten gleich 'n Belly koofen

Vor rund 10 Jahren hat mich auch noch jedes neue High End Modell aus'm Häuschen und meine Gierhormone in Wallung gebracht.
Heute passiert komischerweise eher das Gegenteil.
Heut' fühl' ich mich eher für dumm verkauft wenn ich in Katalogen blättere, denn die Modelle sind wohl andere, die Versprechungen jedoch seit Jahrzehnten die Gleichen. Dat Zeuchs is' fünfmal so teuer, ohne dat ich fünfmal so weit werfen kann. ......Und die Fische sind auch nich' fünfmal so groß geworden:q

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Soll ich dir das mit den Ringdurchmesser und Spulen erklären?

Uli


----------



## Gummischuh (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi Uli

Ja, leech los|rolleyes ......Wirft man damit weiter ? Und, ...is' das bewiesen oder nur'n SChnack ?

Ich sehe da keinen Vorteil, ....ausser für Fuji. Darüber hinaus kann ich mir auch kaum bis gannich vorstellen, dass ein Vergrößern des Abstandes der Ringfüße aktionsfördernd sein soll.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Das hat was mit zwei unterschiedlichen Ansätzen zu tun.

Nach dem einen Ansatz sollte man einen geringen Ringdurchmesser haben, damit die Schnurklänge klein bleiben und somit wenig Luftwiderstand bieten. Die logische Folge ist natürlich, dass man dann kleine Rollen fischen muss, die eben die Schnur in kleinen Klängen ablaufen.

Interessant ist das übrigens in Hinblick auf dein oben aufgeführtes Argument, dass kleine Rollen immer mehr können, ohne das man das nutzen kann. Stimmt so nämlich nicht. Während man früher mindestens eine 4000 Größe auf Hecht und Zander verwendet hat, geht der Trend beim Spinnfischen heute aufgrund der gestiegenen mechanischen Qualität hin zur kleineren Rolle. Übrigens habe ich mit meiner 2500 Stella ohne nachzudenken problemlos Hechte an der Metergrenze sowie kampfstarke Salzwasserfische bändigen können.

Der andere Denkansatz geht von einer verminderten Reibung aus. Wenn die Schnur in großen Klängen von der Rolle läuft, dann vermindert sich die Reibung. Dazu gehört natürlich ein großer Leitring der die großen Klänge nicht gleich wieder bremst.

Bei dem einen Ansatz geht es um die Minderung des Luftwiderstandes bei dem anderen um Reibung.

Ich will das beim besten Willen nicht werten. Verstehen und deuten kann das wohl nur ein Physiker bzw. Aerodynamiker und selbst die dürften bei der Komplexität des Themas in Erklärungsnot kommen.

Fazit: Wer eine Rute mit kleinem Leitring hat, der kann sich dieses Großspulenkonzept an die Backe schmieren.

Ringfüße? Das ist doch trivial. Je mehr Ringe desto... je weniger desto...

Uli


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hinzu kommt aber noch die Schnurart, wobei es hier einen fließenden Übergang gibt: Monofile und Multifile.
Die steiferen Monofile haben andere Anforderungen an die Ringe als eine Multifile. Auch die Ringzahl darf bei der Multifilen höher sein, bei der Monofilen stört es. Eine harte kringelige Schnur kann immer größere und wenige Ringe gebrauchen als eine weiche, die möglichst viele Ringe braucht weil sie sonst flattert.
Ist Ur-lange bekannt, früher hatte man die vielen kleinen Ringe zuerst bei Matchruten, um genauer zu angeln und weiter zu werfen, da gabs nur Mono, die war in dünn aber auch sehr weich. Bei zuwenig Ringen flattert auch die.
Jeder Rutenanbieter kann nun optimieren, für was und welche Schnüre.

Das ich an 25er Leitringen an einer typischen MeFo-Wurfrute vollste Perücken bekommen kann, wenn ich 20er bis 25er Mono durch einen zu dicht montierten Leitring werfen will, hätte ich so krass auch nicht gedacht. Bei einem 30er Leitring passiert das nicht. Mit einer 12er Spiderwire oder auch 18er Hem.Futura arbeitet die Ringkonstellation dagegen tadellos.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Jep, der Leitring an meiner Mefopeitsche ist klein, da die Rute für mich aufgebaut ist und ich Rollentyp, Größe und Schnurtyp angegeben habe. Obwohl ich jetzt zwischen verschiedenen Rollen switche gibt es keine Probleme. Die Entfernung des Leitringes zur Rolle ist auch anders, da ich einen langen Griff fische.

Ich werde mir übrigens den Rainshadowblank xst1141f (45g Blankgewicht) oder den xst1143f zu einer leichten Mefopeitsche aufbauen lassen. Da wird meine kleine Stella 2500f allein schon farblich wunderbar passen. (Scherz) Mit 0,06 Geflecht wird das eine großartige Combo für leichtestes Angeln. Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich zum Wasser gehe und dieses geile Teil in der Hand habe. Vielleicht brauche ich dann noch eine 1000er Rolle. Hm, Kosten, Kosten, Kosten...

Das ist sooooo geil.



Uli


----------



## Living Dead (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jep, der Leitring an meiner Mefopeitsche ist klein, da die Rute für mich aufgebaut ist und ich Rollentyp, Größe und Schnurtyp angegeben habe. Obwohl ich jetzt zwischen verschiedenen Rollen switche gibt es keine Probleme. Die Entfernung des Leitringes zur Rolle ist auch anders, da ich einen langen Griff fische.
> 
> Ich werde mir übrigens den Rainshadowblank xst1141f (45g Blankgewicht) oder den xst1143f zu einer leichten Mefopeitsche aufbauen lassen. Da wird meine kleine Stella 2500f allein schon farblich wunderbar passen. (Scherz) Mit 0,06 Geflecht wird das eine großartige Combo für lechtestes Angeln. Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich zum Wasser gehe und dieses geile Teil in der Hand habe. Vielleicht brauche ich dann noch eine 1000er Rolle. Hm, Kosten, Kosten, Kosten...
> 
> ...



Du scuhst ja öfter mal nach leichten Mefopeitschen! Schon mal ne Cheetah oder ne Salthya in der Hand gehabt? Wär das nicht was für dich?


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Nee noch nicht. Erzähl mal!

Uli


----------



## Living Dead (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich dachte bloß wenn du leichte Ruten mit ner schönen durchgehenden Aktion magst die trotzdem weit werfen wäre das sicher was! Ich seh grad, dass du gerne mit langen Griffen fischt. Das wäre dann wohl das Problem.

Cheetah ist ansonsten ne Klasse Sache. Kein Vergleich zu Shimano, Sportex und Co Blanks.


----------



## duck_68 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Piere schrieb:


> @Martin Obelt
> Ich finde es toll, dass Du mir mitteilst, dass Du japanisch kannst.
> Noch toller hätte ich es gefunden, wenn Du einen kleinen Tipp gegeben hättest, wie man sich auf der Seite zurechtfinden kann.
> Denn so richtig wichtig sind Deine Fremdsprachenkenntnisse für mich nicht. Hätte sonst sicher die Frage anders formuliert.



Sorry, wenn mein ironisch gemeintes Posting so rübergekommen ist  - war schon bischen spät... natürlich kann ich auch kein Japanisch und orientiere mich genauso wie die anderen auch#h


----------



## duck_68 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Zu "Geiz ist Geil": Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß ein Angler, der 2,3 mal eine "gute" Angelrolle gekauft hat und dann feststellen mußte, daß sie eben doch nicht so gut war, wie Ihm erzählt wurde sich so seine Gedanken macht. So etwas spricht sich dann auch rum...."nimm' lieber die Billige". "Die Teuren halten auch nicht viel länger"  Solche Gespräche kann ich mir unter Anglern gut vorstellen.
> Ich sehe die Erklärung für "Geiz ist Geil" jedenfalls nicht ausschließlich darin, daß die deutschen Angler einfach nur geizig sind. *Es gibt einfach viel zu wenig Gegenwert für das Geld.* Hört doch endlich einmal auf diesen Umstand mit allen möglichen Lamentieren wegzuleugnen.
> 
> Über die Qualitätsansprüche deutscher Angler ist es müßig mit Dir zu diskutieren.. es gibt einfach anscheinend zu wenige davon, die bereit sind Geld für gute Qualität auszugeben und sind mit minderer Ware zufrieden, die dann eben auch genauso wie vom Kunden verlangt angeboten und produziert wird
> ...



Was Du nicht sagst, ist, dass diese Jungs und Mädels aber genauso in Schichten Arbeiten wie Arbeiter in der Fabrik


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich dachte bloß wenn du leichte Ruten mit ner schönen durchgehenden Aktion magst die trotzdem weit werfen wäre das sicher was! Ich seh grad, dass du gerne mit langen Griffen fischt. Das wäre dann wohl das Problem.


 
Yep. Das ist wirklich ein Problem. Zum einen bin ich konservativ was die Optik und Haptik angeht, d.h. ein Korkgriff ist Pflicht. Zum anderen gefallen mir die kurzen Griffe an den Japanstecken überhaupt nicht und ich halte das für das Küstenspinnfischen auch nicht für günstig. Ich werfe gern beidhändig Fullpower und da finde ich kurze Griffe ungeeignet. Ich müsste mich komplett umstellen. 

Uli


----------



## Living Dead (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Yep. Das ist wirklich ein Problem. Zum einen bin ich konservativ was die Optik und Haptik angeht, d.h. ein Korkgriff ist Pflicht. Zum anderen gefallen mir die kurzen Griffe an den Japanstecken überhaupt nicht und ich halte das für das Küstenspinnfischen auch nicht für günstig. Ich werfe gern beidhändig Fullpower und da finde ich kurze Griffe ungeeignet. Ich müsste mich komplett umstellen.
> 
> Uli



Okay bei den Voraussetzungen hat sich das natürlich erledigt ; )


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Zu "Geiz ist Geil": Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß ein Angler, der 2,3 mal eine "gute" Angelrolle gekauft hat und dann feststellen mußte, daß sie eben doch nicht so gut war, wie Ihm erzählt wurde sich so seine Gedanken macht. So etwas spricht sich dann auch rum...."nimm' lieber die Billige". "Die Teuren halten auch nicht viel länger" Solche Gespräche kann ich mir unter Anglern gut vorstellen.


 
Und was machen die, die feststellen, dass sie total zufrieden sind mit ihren Teilen?

Diese Spekulationen. Ich versteh beim besten willen nicht, woher du dein Wissen nimmst.

Offengestanden finde ich solche Aussagen echt über.

Ich habe wenige Rollen aber zwei- drei echt hochwertige(je nach Maßstab). Nicht preiswert, sondern hochwertig. Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit und andere die ähnliches Fischen auch.

Viel öfter höre ich - und stelle es mir nicht nur vor - das die Pipapo-Rolle von sowieso hinüber ist.

Allein was hier on Board für eine Hype um eine Rolle gemacht worden ist. Von denen kenne ich nur Kaputte. Ich möchte nicht wissen - oder vielleicht doch -wieviele mit ihrem 80-100€ Kauf total unzufrieden sind und sich sagen hätte ich mal 50 € mehr ausgegeben, dann hätte ich im nachhinein 50€ gespart.

Mal davon abgesehen. Der eine fährt ein dickes Auto und hat den Mördermp3player, der nächst leistet sich alle 3 Jahre eine Rolle zwischen 150 und 400€. Wo ist das Problem?

Wenn ich bei meiner Angelei den Verschleiß von Arcs bedenke, dann könnte ich mir wohl 3 Twinpower kaufen. So what? Erstens fahre ich so günstiger und zweitens muss ich mich nicht über  vermeidbares ärgern.

Oben steht ja das jemand sich nicht vorstellen kann, dass eine Stella Salz verträgt. Tut sie aber. 

Realerfahrung und keine Spekulation.


Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Das stimmt wohl. Obwohl die Cheetah einen echt guten Blank und Aufbau hat. Der kurze Griff ist Gewöhnungssache (gerade bei einer ~3m Rute). Jedoch kann man damit auch ordenlich durchziehen. Auch die Lesath, der tollen "Flagschiff-Rute" von Shimano, kann da nicht mithalten, obwohl die teurer ist - meine Meinung.

Aber da deine Rute ja extra ein langen Griff hat, bzw. extra so aufgebaut wurde... da wird wohl der Griff der Cheetah wie ein Witz aussehen.

Edit: hmm irgendwie war ich da wohl etwas zu langsam... über ne viertel Stunde für ein Post...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Was Du nicht sagst, ist, dass diese Jungs und Mädels aber genauso in Schichten Arbeiten wie Arbeiter in der Fabrik



Was zumindest auf den MediaMarkt in Offenburg und Lahr nicht zutrifft. So sollte es sein, ist es aber lange nicht in allen Märkten. Es spielt auch keine Rolle warum, sie sind für die Kunden da.

Was meine Qualitätsansprüche angeht: Mir als Handwerker ist klar, daß Qualität Ihren Preis hat. Ich wage einmal zu behaupten, daß ich Qualität sowie Murks erkennen kann. Mir persönlich und offensichtlich auch einigen anderen Angler ist die gebotene Qualität  gemessen am Preis einfach viel zu dürftig. Das kannst Du akzeptieren, oder eben nicht. Aber einreden wirst Du hier niemanden etwas.
Wenn Du mit dem Preisleistungsverhältnis zufrieden bist. Na toll! Dann kaufe von mir aus sämtliche Läden leer. Aber bitte höre auf zu versuchen den Leuten ein "X" für ein "U" vorzumachen.:g


----------



## duck_68 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Und was machen die, die feststellen, dass sie total zufrieden sind mit ihren Teilen?
> 
> Diese Spekulationen. Ich versteh beim besten willen nicht, woher du dein Wissen nimmst.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrizzi (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Zitat Crizzi
> _Da kann man mir noch soviel sagen, ich werf lieber ein paar Meter mehr und mach mehr Strecke._
> 
> Dann sollteste Dir aber eher 'ne entsprechende Rute kaufen, Dir vor'm Angeln 'ne anständige Portion Nudeln reinschaufeln, in der Mukkiebude trainieren und an der Wurftechnik arbeiten. ......Oder am besten gleich 'n Belly koofen


 

Die entsprechende Rute hab ich gefunden: G-Craft Seven-Sense mid water MWS-972MLRF
Gäbe es kein Zoll/Porto hätte ich die schon lange, der Preis bei umiduri ist echt ok.
Das einzigte was ich vorm Kauf erfragen würde, ist ob die Rute auf für PE lines geeignet ist, oder ob die nur für Nylon ist.

Was hat Kraft mit weiten Würfen zu tun? Gerade mit der Baitcaster hab ich festgestellt, das Kraft bei weitem nicht alles ist. Es kommt nur dadrauf an, dass der Blank die Kraft aufnimmt und den Köder dann wegschleudert. 

Unsere (Bruder und ein paar Kumpel) Wurfweiten liegen in etwa bei 70-80m (25g Snaps). Das haben wir mal auf der Wiese getestet. 

Dazu will ich mir nicht die Schnur in die Finger schneiden, wenn man mit 25g oder so mal voll durchzieht. Die heutigen Schnüre sind so dünn, da kann das mal passieren. Bisher ist es noch nicht passiert, aber ordenlich Druck hatt man schon oft genug aufm Finger gehabt, obwohl ich nicht voll durchgezogen hab.


----------



## duck_68 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Wenn Du mit dem Preisleistungsverhältnis zufrieden bist. Na toll! Dann kaufe von mir aus sämtliche Läden leer. Aber bitte höre auf zu versuchen den Leuten ein "X" für ein "U" vorzumachen.:g




Wer will denn hier wem was einreden|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Du besitzt anscheinend weder eine Twin Power oder Stella.... und kannst ergo über die Qualität dieser Rollen kein persönliches Urteil abgeben - auf ein "hab ich mal gehört.." blabla geb mich keinen Pfifferling. Erfahrungswerte zählen#6

Ich allerdings habe in letzter Zeit mehrer Schrott - Arcs gesehen, die Deiner Meinung nach ja ein gutes PL-Verhältnis haben. 

Im Gegensatz zu diesen Leuten, fische ich meine Twin Powers und Stellas ohne Probleme noch

Soviel zum Tema PL!

... und jetzt habe ich keinen Bock mehr mir Dir darüber zu diskutieren, weil es eh zu nicht führt! Wir haben unsere Meinung und Du Deine|schild-g

Nachden ich gerade mal Dein Profil angesehen habe, weiß ich jetzt über Deine Einstellungen zum Fischen Bescheid|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nachden ich gerade mal Dein Profil angesehen habe, weiß ich jetzt über Deine Einstellungen zum Fischen Bescheid|rolleyes


 
Locker bleiben Martin.

Ich denke das Profil ist ironisch gemeint.

Aber du hast schon recht. Diese substanzlose Rollendiskussion nervt.

Uli


----------



## duck_68 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Locker bleiben Martin.
> 
> Ich denke das Profil ist ironisch gemeint.
> 
> ...





Bin total entspannt:vik: betreibe gerade "extrem couching":q:q

Ist mir schon klar, dass da sehr viel Ironie dahinter steckt... aber überall kann ein Fünkchen Wahrheit stecken:q:q:q

Ich schiebe vieles in diesen Rollendiskussionsthreads auf den "Neid der Besitzlosen"|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Nein Martin,

da schiebe es mal lieber nicht hin. Es gibt auch Leute, die geben ihr sauer verdientes Geld lieber für elementarere Dinge aus.

Es macht ja auch den Eindruck als würden sich einige jede Woche eine neue Stella kaufen.

Dem ist zumindest in meinem Fall nicht so.

Ich habe keine 50 Ruten und keine 37 Rollen, obwohl sollte mal jemand zählen...

Es gibt ja Bereiche da sehe ich das ähnlich. Ich habe z.B. zwei 10 Jahre alte Powermeshkarpfenruten. Seinerzeit sündhaft teuer, heute ganz klar zu schwer. Na und? Mir gefallen sie und ich weiß was ich hab.

Ähnlich ist es bei meinen Rollen. Zum Spinnfischen habe ich genau drei. Stradic, Twinpower und Stella. Da gibt es keine Kompromisse.

Andererseits kann ich auch mit meiner Norwegenpilkrolle, natürlich stationär problemlos auf Aalangeln und das mit 20er Geflecht. Das macht mir garnix aus.

Ich angel nur in Schaltjahren auf Aal, von daher geht das.

Was mich mal interessieren würde, ist ob die ganzen Pragmatismusfreaks auch in anderen Dingen des Lebens so konsequent sind.

Wozu Passat, BMW, Golf und Benz? Ein Lupo tuts auch.

Achja, dann könnte man sich vielleicht eine Stella leisten...


Nee, nee lassen wir das mal lieber.


Uli


----------



## rainer1962 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@ Chrissy,
die neuen Stellas wirken und sind auch um einiges filigraner als die alten. Die FD ist zum. Optisch das JP Modell von 2007. Die Spulen sind höher aber auch ne ganze Ecke schmaler, theoretisch wirds schon mehr Weite bringen obs in der Paxis dann wirklich so ist hängt von anderen Faktoren mit ab. Was die "Fussfische" angeht...ich vergass, ich fische halt nicht im Meer sondern nur im Süsswasser von daher ist Weite kein Problem an Einläufen zum Rhein ballere ich den Gufi schon mal so weit als Möglich raus, ich kann dann aber echt nicht beurteilen, ob smit der neuen Stella einen oder zwei Meter weiter ging als mit der alten, das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, ansonsten fische ich entweder vom Boot aus, da fahre ich dann an den Hot Spot oder halt von Buhnen und die sind nicht länger als 50m. Das wollte ich damit sagen.
Optisch gefällt mir die FD um einiges besser als die alte.


----------



## duck_68 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Uli,

"Neid der Besitzlosen" war vielleicht etwas überspitzt ausgedrückt 

Ich wollte vielmehr sagen, dass manche über Gerät, dass sie gerne hätten, es sich, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nicht besitzen, nur zugerne abwertend daher reden und sinnfreie Kommentare abgeben.

Martin


----------



## Chrizzi (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, die Neue sieht besser aus als die Alte. Im Endeffekt wird die Spule wohl nicht viele Meter mehr bringen können, soviel weiß ich nun.

Um da einen kleinen brauchbaren Beweis für aufzustellen, müsste man sich beide Stellas holen, gleiche Schnur drauf und eine Rute. Dann je 100 Würfe und dann hat man eine kleine Statistik. Man sollte dabei aber immer abwechselnd mit jeder Rolle werfen, damit "Ermüdungserscheinungen" gleichmäßig verteilt werden. 

Im prinzip bin ich damit genauso weit wie vorher - die Rollen stehen immer noch zu Auswahl und ich hab kein Geld 
Vielleicht sollte man da ehr zur einfachen Alu TP ausweichen, wenn die besser ist als die TP hier und zumindestens die TP FA hat das Angeln an der Küste mitgemacht. Dazu ist die Rolle preislich im guten Rahmen.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Living Dead
Ne Salthya hat Uli schon mal gesehen und kaum eines Blickes gewürdigt.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wer will denn hier wem was einreden|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Du besitzt anscheinend weder eine Twin Power oder Stella.... und kannst ergo über die Qualität dieser Rollen kein persönliches Urteil abgeben - auf ein "hab ich mal gehört.." blabla geb mich keinen Pfifferling. Erfahrungswerte zählen#6


Wo habe ich denn ein "hab' ich mal gehört zum Thema Stella zum besten gegeben? Erfahrungswerte zählen, stimmt.
Nur werde ich niemals 3 Euro für eine Kartoffel bezahlen (Kriegs und Ausnahmezustände ausgenommen|bigeyes) um sicherzugehen, daß es auch wirklich eine Kartoffel ist.



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich allerdings habe in letzter Zeit mehrer Schrott - Arcs gesehen, die Deiner Meinung nach ja ein gutes PL-Verhältnis haben.



Welcher Meinung?:r Ich kenne diese Rolle noch nicht einmal, geschweige denn ich hätte sie schon mal in der Hand gehalten! Ergo würde ich niemals ein Urteil über diese Rolle abgeben. Mir scheint Du machst das mit Absicht?:r Oder sind wir halt nur ein wenig durcheinander heute#h?






Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nachden ich gerade mal Dein Profil angesehen habe, weiß ich jetzt über Deine Einstellungen zum Fischen Bescheid|rolleyes


..freut mich das Du Dich für mich interessierst:l:l...aber leider bin ich dieses Jahr schon völlig ausgebucht!....

Der Vergleich mit den *Zeugen Jehovas *scheint mir ein klein wenig weit hergeholt...und dennoch irgendwie *meint* man doch *gewisse Parallelen* zu sehen....Sie sind von Ihrem Glauben überzeugt, lassen nichts anderes gelten und versuchen andere mit aller Macht von Ihrem Glauben zu überzeugen und wer nicht mitmacht ist verblendet.....

Lieber Zeitgenosse. Geb' doch bitte so viel Geld für eine Angelrolle aus wie Du möchtest. Dabei reicht es völlig wenn* Du* davon überzeugt bist, daß das so gehört. *Andere  *müssen Deine Ansicht nicht teilen. *Du* mußt davon überzeugt sein, das reicht völlig aus.#h
Laß doch die *anderen Unwissenden* reden was sie wollen. Alles nur Neider, die Dir nichts gönnen wollen.
*Du* hast den richtigen Glauben, nein mehr noch, die hast das *Wissen!* Und nur das zählt.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deiner Stella, Branzino , fireblood-godzilla, oder was es auch immer werden wird!
Und ich wünsche mir für Dich, daß Du nicht enttäuscht wirst!#6

...ehrlich!


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Living Dead
> Ne Salthya hat Uli schon mal gesehen und kaum eines Blickes gewürdigt.


 
Das ist garnicht wahr!!!|supergri

Nachdem ich den kurzen Griff gesehen hatte...

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Bei den Körpermassen und den Rharbarberblatthänden hat das auch keinen Zweck.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> *Es gibt einfach viel zu wenig Gegenwert für das Geld.* Hört doch endlich einmal auf diesen Umstand mit allen möglichen Lamentieren wegzuleugnen.


 
Lustig. Was weißt du denn vom Gegenwert?

Ich schätze garnichts und das ist genau der Punkt. Welchen Umstand soll ich denn wegleugnen, wenn meine Rolle 4 Jahre Salzwasser locker übersteht? Das sind aufs Jahr gerechnet noch nicht mal 100€? In meinem konkreten Fall sogar grad mal etwas über 50€

So what?

Du lässt die Möglichkeit noch nicht mal zu das andere Leute vor allem mit Mittelklasssetackle echt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vielleicht deswegen das kaufen was zumindest Bestand hat.

Eine Rolle mit 20 KL kann auch nur Schnur aufwickeln. Aber sie kann das lange.

Wovon soll ich mich überzeugen lassen? Das Billigtackle genauso klasse ist? Davon habe ich mich überzeugt. Du kannst doch garnicht mitreden.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bei den Körpermassen und den Rharbarberblatthänden hat das auch keinen Zweck.


 
Körpermassen oder Körpermaße?

Das ist jetzt keine Stichelei! Ich will das genau wissen!

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Körpermaße waren gemeint.
Mönsch bist Du wieder genau.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Moment mal, wenn ich dabei nicht genau bin...

Was sollen denn die Leute denken. Körpermassen!

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Für die Körpermassen bin ich zuständig!!


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Lieber sundvogel,

Du willst wirklich wissen, was ich von Gegenwert weiß?
Bitte.
Wenn es so ist, daß man für 100 Euro oder sogar mehr nicht erwarten darf, eine haltbare und funktionierende Rolle zu bekommen. Dann ist es eben so, daß man zu wenig Gegenwert für sein Geld bekommt. Ist doch ganz einfach, oder?
Nur weil es Rollen gibt die 600 Euro oder mehr kosten, soll eine 100 Euro Rolle Billigtackle sein? 
Es gibt Autos die kosten über 100000 Euro. Wenn man sich einen Golf für 15000 kauft, dürfte man nach Deiner Logik wohl kaum erwarten, ein funktionierendes und haltbares Auto zu bekommen?
Darf man aber schon. Und bekommt man auch.
Deswegen bei Angelrollen: Zu wenig Gegenwert.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Das hast du jetzt gesagt.
Ich bin verzweifelt. Erstens habe ich über den Sommer 5kg zu genommen und zweitens treibt mich seit Monaten die Sache mit der Rainshadowrute um. 300eus sind ja kein Pappenstiel einerseits. Andererseits...

Was soll ich bloß tun?

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Uli du wirst sie sowieso kaufen. 

Irgendwann.

Kannst Dich aber gern noch ein bischen quälen, mit der Entscheidung.


----------



## hotte50 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Perückenkünstler,

Du wirst niemals beim Uli sowas wie Einsicht erzeugen können....

....dazu ist er viel zu renitent 

außerdem hat er *immer *das letzte Wort :g


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Lieber sundvogel,
> 
> Du willst wirklich wissen, was ich von Gegenwert weiß?
> Bitte.
> ...


 
Wenn es darum geht könnte man sich auch einen neuen Logan für unter 10000eus kaufen. Das nenne ich Gegenwert. 

Das Problem ist das es für um die 100€ gute Rollen gibt, die sind dann schlicht und schwer, wie die Stradic oder Slammer oder man bekommt technisch aufwendiges wie die Arc, die sind dann Schrott weil die Komponenten nix taugen.

Weißt du, es hat einfach auch etwas nettes wenn man sich im Leben überflüssiges gönnt, weil man einfach schön findet. Wenn es dazu noch haltbar ist, dann um so besser.

Viel anstrengender finde ich die Leute die mir erklären was ich nicht brauche, aber von dem was ich habe, keine Ahnung haben.

Ich kann auch zu einem Porschetreffen gehen und den Leuten da erklären, dass ein Golfkombi viel praktischer ist und dazu noch weniger verbraucht. 

Superidee. Ich verstehe nicht, warum sich solche Leute nicht einfach raus halten?

Warum versuchst du in einem solchen Thread die Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass das Quatsch ist was sie tun?

Würde mich echt mal interessieren.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli du wirst sie sowieso kaufen.
> 
> Irgendwann.
> 
> Kannst Dich aber gern noch ein bischen quälen, mit der Entscheidung.


 
Ich glaube du hast ein Talent zum Therapeuten. Ich denke ich kaufe sie nicht. Mir fehlt zur zeit etwas das Geld. Andererseits wäre da noch dieses kleine Konto...

@Hotte

Hey! Ich habe dir vertraut!

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann auch zu einem Porschetreffen gehen und den Leuten da erklären, dass ein Golfkombi viel praktischer ist und dazu noch weniger verbraucht.


 

Das geht wahrscheinlich... da wirste nur ausgelacht.

*ABER* geh mal mir nem Porsche zum Opel-Treff und sag, deren Autos sind kacke. Dann wird das nicht so lustig


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Du hast die Tiefe der Problematik ganz genau erfasst.

Uli


----------



## hotte50 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mir fehlt zur zeit etwas das Geld. Andererseits wäre da noch dieses kleine Konto..



irgendwie erinnerst Du mich heute an Radio Eriwan....

Im Prinzip ja........aber


----------



## Chrizzi (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du hast die Tiefe der Problematik ganz genau erfasst.
> 
> Uli


 

Weiß ich doch  .


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es für um die 100€ gute Rollen gibt, die sind dann schlicht und schwer, wie die Stradic oder Slammer oder man bekommt technisch aufwendiges wie die Arc, die sind dann Schrott weil die Komponenten nix taugen.



Schlicht und schwerer ist doch ok! Wenn die Rolle ansonsten in Ordnung ist? Das wäre dann doch endlich einmal eine vernünftige& faire Preisstaffelung? Wenn Du gut & leicht,Design etc willst, kostet es eben noch mal mehr. Das fände ich z.B in Ordnung. Für Extras mehr bezahlen. Nicht aber für Grundfunktionen. Die Arc würde ich unter diesem Gesichtspunkt keinesfalls als gut bezeichnen!





sundvogel schrieb:


> Weißt du, es hat einfach auch etwas nettes wenn man sich im Leben überflüssiges gönnt, weil man einfach schön findet.



Ich finde wo Du Recht hast hast Du Recht.





sundvogel schrieb:


> Viel anstrengender finde ich die Leute die mir erklären was ich nicht brauche, aber von dem was ich habe, keine Ahnung haben.


Bitte schenke meinem Posting *N 258 *einen kurzen Augenblick Deiner Aufmerksamkeit.|rolleyes Das gilt natürlich für alle. Kauft doch was ihr wollt.




sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann auch zu einem Porschetreffen gehen und den Leuten da erklären, dass ein Golfkombi viel praktischer ist und dazu noch weniger verbraucht.



Bin dabei!  Es geht nicht darum was der Sprit kostet. Es geht darum ob das sein muß, daß 1 Auto soviel raushaut wie 2-3 andere..laberlaberlaber Wenn ich das Geld dazu habe, habe ich auch gleich das Recht gepachtet die Umwelt mehr zu verpeßten, mehr Ressourcen zu verbrauchen als andere, oder wat?|kopfkrat




sundvogel schrieb:


> Warum versuchst du in einem solchen Thread die Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass das Quatsch ist was sie tun?
> 
> Würde mich echt mal interressieren.



Ich hatte in einem früheren Post schon geschrieben, daß ich es nicht für Quatsch finde, was andere Leute *machen*. 
Ich hatte mich darüber ausgelassen, daß *ich* das was hier teilweise von einigen Personen von sich gegeben wird in Punkto Preistaffelung, Preisleistung bei Angelrollen für Quatsch halte.
Das ist ein Unterschied.
Und es ist nur meine Meinung. 

Auch Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß mit Deiner zukünftigen Angelrolle, was immer es für eine werden wird. #h


----------



## bennie (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Was man nicht alles mit Porsche vergleichen kann


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Auch Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß mit Deiner zukünftigen Angelrolle, was immer es für eine werden wird. #h


 
Ähm, hust, es geht um eine Rute.

Uli


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ähm, hust, es geht um eine Rute.
> 
> Uli



T'schuldigung. Gilt natürlich auch für Deine eventuelle neue Angelrute!|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Das ist aber auch ein Problem.

Ich suche nach Monaten nach einer superleichten zarten Meforute. Im prinzip habe ich sie gefunden, aber eigentlich brauche ich sie nicht soooo unbedingt. Es zerreißt mich.

Uli


----------



## Perückenkünstler (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch ein Problem.
> 
> Ich suche nach Monaten nach einer superleichten zarten Meforute. Im prinzip habe ich sie gefunden, aber eigentlich brauche ich sie nicht soooo unbedingt. Es zerreißt mich.
> 
> Uli



Wie man Deiner Signatur entnehmen kann, bist Du ein Angler mit Leib und Seele? Dieses Zittern und diese Gegenkraft kenne ich nur allzu gut|rolleyes
Meinst Du vielleicht geht es auch, daß Du den Augenblick des Bisses und das Verschmelzen mit dem Universum während eines Hammerdrills, diese einfache und doch reine Grundzufriedenheit erleben kannst auch ohne die neue Traumrute sofort zu haben?
Ich meine ja nur, wenn die Kohle gerade nicht so will wie die Wünsche? Aufgeschoben ist ja shcließlich nicht aufgehoben


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Tja das ist halt die Frage.

Ich habe zum Mefofischen schon recht hochqualitatives Tackle. Darum geht es auch nicht. Aber der Gedanke mit so einem 43g Stöckchen, oo,6 Geflecht und 10g Blinkern Ostseesilber zu jagen hat schon was. Das ist ja ein komplett anderes fischen.

Uli


----------



## duck_68 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Moin Perückenkünstler,

ich will hier auf keinen Fall mit Dir einen Streit vom Zaun brechen wegen so nebensächlichen Dingen wie Rollenqualität Es gibt halt mal Angler, die sind mit weniger zufrieden, bzw können sich hochwertiges Gerät schlicht und einfach nicht leisten. Was ich aber versuche, die ganze Zeit zu sagen, ist, dass ich mich persönlich nicht mit schlackernden Kurbeln, wackelnden und schleifenden Rotoren, hakeligen Bremsen, unrundem Lauf, rasselnden Getrieben u.v.m. zufrieden gebe. Diese Probleme kenne ich von meinen, wie ich meine qualitativ hochwertigen (und natürlich auch preislich anspruchsvoll) Rollen nicht. Ich fische einige dieser Rollen sehr intensiv auch schon über mehrere Jahre! Wenn ich mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis umsehe, höre ich immer wieder, dass sie sich wieder eine neue Rolle kaufen mussten weil die "alte" den Geist aufgegeben hat.... Diese Leute kommen langsam auch zu dem Entschluss, sich jetzt endlich etwas höherwertiges zu kaufen, als alle Jahre einen neuen "Billigkram".
Ich weiß ja nicht, welche Rollenmodelle Du fischt, vielleicht bist Du ja auch damit zufrieden, nur stellt eben jeder andere Ansprüche an sein Gerät - oder?? Wenn Dich Wackelkurbeln und Hakelbremsen nicht stören ist dies Deine Sache, mir ginge das gewaltig auf die Nerven.

Wenn hochwertiges Gerät in Deutschland keinen Markt hätte, würden die Hersteller es auch nicht anbieten, bzw. keine speziellen Modelle für den europ. Markt entwickeln, sondern nur die "Überseemodelle" hier anbieten. Anscheinend gibt es aber trotz des hohen Preises hier noch genügend zufriedenen Kunden.

Wie dem auch sein, jeder soll mit seinem (Angel-)Gerät das er fischt glücklich und zufrieden sein!

AMEN


----------



## Piere (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn mein ironisch gemeintes Posting so rübergekommen ist  - war schon bischen spät... natürlich kann ich auch kein Japanisch und orientiere mich genauso wie die anderen auch#h



Von mir war auch nichts böse gemeint. Bin auch gar nicht so empfindlich. :m


----------



## duck_68 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Piere schrieb:


> Von mir war auch nichts böse gemeint. Bin auch gar nicht so empfindlich. :m




Habs auch nicht so aufgefasst

Viel Erfolg beim Stöbern auf Japanischen Seiten - wenn Du ein paar Links brauchst, melde dich mal


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hallo martin Obelt,#h

ich denke, niemand möchte sich unbedingt mit wackelnden Kurbeln und matschigen Getrieben, etc abgeben?
Wer billig kauft, ich meine *wirklich billig*, da stimme ich mit Dir vollkommen überein, der braucht sich nicht wundern, daß er eben auch billige Qualität bekommt.
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Rolle die um die 100 Euro kostet aber beileibe *keine *Billigrolle! Nur weil es Rollen gibt die noch einmal das vielfache davon kosten, sind 100 Euro *nicht* wenig!
*Noch einmal:* Es gibt Autos für über 100000 Euro. Nach der Logik, wie sie hier vertreten wird, dürfte ich für 15000 Euro (z.B Golf) wohl kaum einen dauerhaft fahrtüchtigen und funktionalen Wagen erwarten? Darf ich aber schon. 

Es wäre doch völlig ok, wenn ich für gewisse Extras, wie zum Beispiel, super leicht, Design, extremer Leichtlauf, Prestige, etc mehr bezahlen muß. Nicht aber dafür, erst einmal etwas dauerhaft funktionierendes zu bekommen.
Deswegen bin *ich* der Meinung, daß das Preisleistungsverhältnis/Gegenwert bei Angelrollen sehr schlecht ist.
Ich bin nicht bereit 3 Euro für eine Kartoffel zu bezahlen, nur um sicher zu gehen, daß es auch wirklich eine Kartoffel ist.
Andere Angler widerum sind bereit dies zu tun (hoffentlich nicht bei Kartoffeln|rolleyes). Und genau deswegen ist es so wie es ist. Weil es genügend Angler gibt, die bereit sind diese Preise zu bezahlen, kann die Industrie/Branche es sich erlauben eine wirklich gute Angelrolle ab 300?400? Euro anzubieten und die günstigeren Modelle als Billigschrott abzutun.
*Ich* finde das nicht in Ordnung.
Das ist *meine* Sicht der Dinge.

Ich wäre vielleicht sogar bereit, vielleicht 200-300 Euro in eine wirklich gute Rolle zu investieren. Wenn ich davon ausgehen könnte, es wäre eine Anschaffung für die nächsten 5-10 Jahre. Solange es aber so ist, daß die *ganze Rolle* als *Verschleißteil* angesehen wird, kommt das für *mich* nicht in Frage. Verschleiß ist eine normale Angelegenheit. Allerdings sehe ich nicht ein, wieso es dem Kunden nicht leicht gemacht wird, *Verschleißteile* günstig und einfach zu wechseln? Das wäre doch die natürlichste Sache der Welt? Wenn man bedenkt, daß an einer "verschlissenen" Rolle 95% noch in Ordnung sind, soll man sich wegen ein paar Cent/Euro-Ersatzteilen eine neue Rolle kaufen? Schmeißt Du Deinen Wagen weg, wenn die Bremsbeläge runter sind? Dauert es unangemessen lange bis Du sie wechseln lassen kannst? Sind Bremsbeläge überteuert? 
Das ist für mich der Grund, warum ich sonst Markenprodukte kaufe. Wenn etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, bekomme ich selbst nach Jahren noch das passende Ersatzteil. Erst kürzlich habe ich für meine 8 Jahre alte Blomberg made in Germany (Waschmaschine, so ziemlich das günstigste Modell im Range) ein klitzekleines Ersatzteil innerhalb von 3 Tagen *bekommen*. Es war nur ein kleines 0,99 Euro Ersatzteil. Aber ohne dieses winzige Teil hätte die Wama nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Das verstehe *ich *unter einem Markenhersteller.

Du wirst *meine* Meinung zum Thema Angelrollen,Markenhersteller nicht ändern können. 
Ebensowenig wie ich Deine?
*Ich* finde die Forderung nach Qualität und Service bei Markenprodukten zu *angemessenen* Preisen nicht absurd.


----------



## duck_68 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Niemand will Deine Meinung zu Angelrollen ändern

Wenn bei einer Shimanorolle mal ein Lager ausgeschlagen sein sollte, gibt es meines Wissens nach auch die Möglichkeit, die Rolle überholen zu lassen - eben wie bei einem Auto in der Werkstatt auch.

Wenn Du Dir aber die allgemeine Preissteigerung in den letzten 25 Jahren ansiehst, wirst Du merken, dass eine gute, brauchbare Angelrolle wie die Shakespare Sigma, die damals bereits über 60 DM (Sigma 40) gekostet hat, heute vermutlich auch weit über 100 € kosten würde. Du kannst ja auch mal zum Vergleich die PKW Preise von Damals und Heute vergleichen - da fallen Dir vermutlich beim Vergleich der S-Klasse von Merzedes die Augen aus dem Kopf. 
Aus diese Sicht betrachtet, sind die Preise einiger Rollen durchaus vertretbar.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Wohingegend in der Autombilbranche genauer hingeschaut werden sollte. Es gibt die "normalen" Autos und eben die Luxusautos.
Die Autos kosten heutzutage mehr als früher.Ich finde allerdings auch, daß man bei den normalen Autos heutzutage wesentlich mehr für's Geld bekommt, wie es beispielsweise in den 80ern der Fall war. Klima, Airbag, ABS, Zentralverriegelung, effiziente Motoren, besserer Rostschutz,etc Das war früher wenn überhaupt verfügbar der gehobenen Klasse vorbehalten oder gegen Aufpreis erhältich.

Bei Angelrollen hingegen kann ich jetzt wirklich nicht erkennen, was ausgenommen einer normalen Preissteigerung derartige Preise rechtfertigen könnte?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Allerdings sehe ich nicht ein, wieso es dem Kunden nicht leicht gemacht wird, *Verschleißteile* günstig und einfach zu wechseln? Das wäre doch die natürlichste Sache der Welt? Wenn man bedenkt, daß an einer "verschlissenen" Rolle 95% noch in Ordnung sind, soll man sich wegen ein paar Cent/Euro-Ersatzteilen eine neue Rolle kaufen?


 

Das geht natürlich sehr wohl. Ob es bei allen Herstellern geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

Aber ich war mitm Kumpel (der mit der Stella FB) beim Händler und er hat mal nachgefragt, weil das Schnurlaufröllchen etwas "Krach" machte, ob man dafür neue Lager bekommen könne. Klar kann man die bekommen, leider kostet so ein kleines hochpräzises Teil 15€ und im Schnurlaufröllchen sind 2 Stück drin. Also kostet das 30€. Der Tip vom Händler war, mach das Teil auf, öle und fette das Ding und angel damit erstmal 2 Wochen, dann überleg dir das. 

Gut 30€ sind nicht wenig, aber eine neue Rolle ist deutlich teurer, zumindestens wenn sie in der Liga mitspielen will.

Dazu gibt es ja in den Shimanos die Explosionszeichnung, da ist jedes Teil nummeriert und dadruch sollte man die Dinger auch Nachbestellen können.


----------



## duck_68 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Wohingegend in der Autombilbranche genauer hingeschaut werden sollte. Es gibt die "normalen" Autos und eben die Luxusautos.
> Die Autos kosten heutzutage mehr als früher.Ich finde allerdings auch, daß man bei den normalen Autos heutzutage wesentlich mehr für's Geld bekommt, wie es beispielsweise in den 80ern der Fall war. Klima, Airbag, ABS, Zentralverriegelung, effiziente Motoren, besserer Rostschutz,etc Das war früher wenn überhaupt verfügbar der gehobenen Klasse vorbehalten oder gegen Aufpreis erhältich.
> 
> Bei Angelrollen hingegen kann ich jetzt wirklich nicht erkennen, was ausgenommen einer normalen Preissteigerung derartige Preise rechtfertigen könnte?



Ich denke, dass dies auch auf die Technik der Rollen zutreffend ist! Ich sage nur "unendliche Rücklaufsperre" optimale Schnurverlegung, geringeres Gewicht durch hochwertiger Materialien, präzisere Getriebe u.v.m 

Ich konnte leider auf die Schnelle nichts über die "normale Preissteigerung" der letzten 25 Jahre finden. Falls dies jemand hat, wäre es sehr interessant es zu erfahren!!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> "normale Preissteigerung"


 

Was ist mit der unnormalen Preissteigerung nach der Einführung des Euros?


----------



## Hooked (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Perückenkünstler

Geh malauf "Suche" und:*
Der Arc'i Sammelthread (Rollen) *oderhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92593&highlight=Arc+Sammelthread

Da findest Du bestimmt etwas, wenn Du bereit bist selber ein wenig zu schrauben und/oder zu lesen. Je nachdem welche Rolle Du nimmst.
Ich fahre jedenfalls gut mit den Arc´s, wohingegen andere immer fehlerhafte Rollen erhalten haben...
Am besten immer beim Händler seines Vertrauens kaufen (möglichst in der Nähe), damit man bei fehlerhaften Exemplaren ohne Probleme umtauschen kann.
Das Problem ist meisst, das man die Rolle komplett entfetten und säubern muß. Danach  muß man dann neu ölen und fetten. 
Dann läuft Sie aber 1a.
Lies Dir die Threads einfach mal durch, auch wenns viel ist...


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Hooked schrieb:


> @Perückenkünstler
> 
> Geh malauf "Suche" und:*
> Der Arc'i Sammelthread (Rollen) *oderhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92593&highlight=Arc+Sammelthread
> ...



Wenn's mit'n bisschen schrauben getan ist, ist's doch ok?
Danke für den Tip!
Ich möchte noch Informationen zu der Penn Slammer, WFT Nomono oder "braid irgendwas" und der Abu cardinal 800er Serie sammeln.
Bis auf ein paar tolle Produktbeschreibungen, habe ich allerdings keinen Plan was mit diesen Teilen wirklich los ist?
Die Penn scheint wohl ziemlich robust zu sein, allerdings muß man anscheinend bei der Schnurverlegung Abstriche machen?


----------



## rainer1962 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Leutz...
mittlerweile sind wir von Fireblood schon bei Penn, Mitchel und wen wunderts bei den Arcs gelandet, hierfür gibt eigene Freds!


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Leutz...
> mittlerweile sind wir von Fireblood schon bei Penn, Mitchel und wen wunderts bei den Arcs gelandet, hierfür gibt eigene Freds!



Stimmt.
Ich denke jeder hat seine Meinung zum Thema Preisleistung bei Angelrollen zur genüge vertreten?
Ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Diskutanten, welche mir das ein oder andere Mal einzigartige Einblicke in die Psyche eines "S"-Fans gewährten!#6 Ich bin überzeugt, niemand hier wird mir böse sein, wenn ich mich nun auch schon langsam wieder ausklinke.
Zum Thema Fireblood fällt mir ansonsten nichts mehr ein, außer daß ich den Namen extrem kitschig finde. Japan halt. Ist aber auch Geschmackssache. Godzilla hätte mich auch nicht weiter verwundertt

Ich wünsche Euch Allen weiterhin viel Spaß beim Schwelgen/Vorfreude(ist doch die schönste) und beim gegenseitigen anheizen!#6

Tschüssi,.....bis zum nächsten Mal#h


----------



## rainer1962 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Zum Thema Fireblood fällt mir ansonsten nichts mehr ein,.....


 
würde sagen Dir ist da gar nix eingefallen,  denn da hat dir auch nix einfallen können, da sie noch gar nicht erhältlich und von daher auch nicht bewertbar ist, ausser das Design vom Foto und der Name natürlich.....#h


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> würde sagen Dir ist da gar nix eingefallen,  denn da hat dir auch nix einfallen können, da sie noch gar nicht erhältlich und von daher auch nicht bewertbar ist, ausser das Design vom Foto und der Name natürlich.....#h



Garnix ist aber nicht ganz richtig. Immerhin habe ich meinen Senf zum Namen abgegeben.|supergri

Ah! Doch, da wäre  noch etwas, was mich noch interessieren würde!
Also, bei Fendergitarren und deren "Kenner" sind die, die in den USA produziert werden, die "echten", die "besonderst guten und teuren". Und die Fender Strats die aus Mächiko oder schlimmer noch Japan kommen, sind die  "Billigen".
Bei Angelrollen scheint ausgerechnet Japan jetzt der Garant für die besten Rollenqualitäten zu sein?


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Perückenkünstler schrieb:


> Zum Thema Fireblood fällt mir ansonsten nichts mehr ein, außer daß ich den Namen extrem kitschig finde. Japan halt.


 
Die Rolle ist aber (anscheinend) nicht für den japanischen Markt. DIe gibt's wohl nur hier und in den USA.


----------



## Perückenkünstler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist aber (anscheinend) nicht für den japanischen Markt. DIe gibt's wohl nur hier und in den USA.



Das würde einen Raum für einige *Spekulationen *eröffnen!

Stufen die Profis vom Shimano Marketing uns nun für reif ein, um uns nun endgültig in die Faszination des japanischen Kitschs zu ziehen? Immerhin verblöden ja einige japanische Kindersendungen seit einigen Jahren recht erfolgreich unsere kleinen Fernsehzuschauer...und die kommen irgendwann auch ins kaufkräftige Alter


----------



## duck_68 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Rolle ist aber (anscheinend) nicht für den japanischen Markt. DIe gibt's wohl nur hier und in den USA.



Unter dem (Serien)Namen Fire Blood werden in Japan von Shimano viele andere Artikel ums Angeln angeboten. Schau mal hier

Nochwas für angehende Fire Blood Fetischisten:

[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img442.*ih.us/img442/5329/firebloodcappl1.jpg[/URL]
[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img70.*ih.us/img70/3970/firebloodtshirtzw9.jpg[/URL]​

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


Martin#h


----------



## Chrizzi (10. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

tja... und wieder was gelernt


----------



## Hooked (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Sorry für den OT!!!
Aber jetzt hab ich Ihn zu den Arcis rüber geschoben!
Entweder bleibt er da, oder er kommt wieder zurück!?
Aber dann mit ner anderen Meinung!:vik:

Nein nein, aber viel mehr als das OT geschreibe wäre hier eh nicht gegangen...


----------



## duck_68 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> Also muß ich wohl doch so eine Fireblood bestellen... :l
> ...



Aktuell soll es wohl drei Größen geben: 1000er, 2500er und 4000er


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Das fehlen einer 3000 er Grösse, stinkt mir immer mehr.
Ein Member hat hier mal geschrieben, ich komm mir vor wie in der DDR.
Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das fehlen einer 3000 er Grösse, stinkt mir immer mehr.
> Ein Member hat hier mal geschrieben, ich komm mir vor wie in der DDR.
> Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.
> 
> ...


 

Dann steig doch um auf 2500er Daiwas #6. 

Aber schlimm ist das schon, 3000er Shimano wäre ne gute *Allroundgröße* für so ziemlich jeden Fall... mit einer S-Spule sogar als Matchrolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das fehlen einer 3000 er Grösse, stinkt mir immer mehr.


Da sprichts Du ein Thema an, was die "Familienpolitik" betrifft.
Von einer guten Rollenfamilie und einem breit einsetzbaren Modell erwarte ich eine ganze fein gestufte Palette, von der 150g Rolle 100m 0.20mm bis zur 700g Rolle mit 100m 0.70mm. Und dazwischen eben mindestens 5 weitere Größenabstufungen. Eine Rolle mit einer Fassung 180m 0.30mm kann nicht die größte normale Spinnrolle und auch nicht die einzige kräftige Spinnrolle sein - finde ich. :g

Sowas ist leider heute weitestgehend verloren gegangen. Die alten Shakespeare Sigma hatten das z.B., das war Klasse, von der 025,030,035,040,050,060,070 bis zur 080, alle gleich.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Det
Die Japaner behalten das für sich.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi
Ein Umstieg kommt nicht in Frage.
Würde auch nie Mercedes fahren ausser ich hab getrunken und fahr Taxi.


----------



## moped (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



> Würde auch nie Mercedes fahren ausser ich hab getrunken und fahr Taxi.


 
Servus Pauly,

:mDu wirst mir immer noch sympathischer...

...aber...



> Ein Umstieg kommt nicht in Frage.


 
...die diversen Certates würden Dich sicher genauso scharf machen wie mich!!!


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Die Branzino find ich top.
Da ich ihr das Salzwasser nicht so zumuten wollte, hab ichs nicht gemacht.
Von den anderen macht mich keine schwach.

Bis jetzt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Würde auch nie Mercedes fahren ausser ich hab getrunken und fahr Taxi.


|muahah: Da haste genau recht, läßt sich oft einfach nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Det
Du fährst hoffentlich keinen Mercedes.
Bist mehr so der Audi/VW Typ.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Bist mehr so der Audi/VW Typ.


Woher weißt du Das? |kopfkrat

Aber nicht ganz richtig: Volvo Stationwaggon und VW Sportscar! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Naja fast Treffer.
Da der Thread komplett down ist können wir auch weitermüllen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Naja fast Treffer.
> Da der Thread komplett down ist können wir auch weitermüllen.


Ja, war ja auch nen fieser Ausweicher, mit 2 Autos, wir 2 tauschen öfter! 

Und spammen ist auch ganz lustig.
So wie "Stellario" Martin Obelt jetzt seine Liebe zu den Roten Rollen bekannt hat! 
Beweis: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1754942&postcount=2

Die übrigens ne wachechte 3000er kennen.

Leider keine richtige 5000er Größe.  Finde ich noch schlimmer


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Und 1 Auto ist ja auch VW.
Der Martin liebt die Roten.
Eindeutig zweideutig.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Branzino find ich top.
> Da ich ihr das Salzwasser nicht so zumuten wollte, hab ichs nicht gemacht.
> Von den anderen macht mich keine schwach.
> 
> Bis jetzt.


 

Warum das. Das Teil ich doch für's Salzwasser.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi
Gut daß ich das nicht gewusst hab, als ich kaufen musste.
Wäre nen büschen teurer geworden.
Muss mich jetzt erstmal um Ruten kümmern.
Ne zweite Harrison und evtl. ne Blechpeitsche kommen noch.


----------



## Chrizzi (11. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Tjoa.. aber die Morethan ist mit einer 3000er Größe auch nicht gerade klein. Die 2500er ist eigendlich eine sehr angenehme Daiwagröße.


----------



## duck_68 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Die Farbe Rot hat was - stimmt, aber deswegen werde ich mir keine Fireblood oder Arc kaufen - nur weil mir die Farbe gefällt - neee danke.

Meine Morethan Branzino liegt übrigen im Moment beim Zoll in Frankfurt - vielleicht klappts noch bis zum WE!!

Zum Gewicht, die 4000er Stella wiegt soviel wie die Branzino.

Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Zum Gewicht, die 4000er Stella wiegt soviel wie die Branzino.


Wieg die beiden Rollen doch mal wirklich nach #h, sowohl im ganzen vergleichbar mit/ohne Schnur wie auch in Groß-Teilen, sprich: Spule - Kurbel - Gehäuse separat. Das geht ja ganz leicht gemacht 

Und man kann daran schon einiges absehen, z.B. kann man an der Spulen- und Kurbelmasse schon eine ganze Menge der Laufruhe sehen, je schwerer die rotierenden Massen, desto  unruhiger wirds zwangsläufig.


----------



## duck_68 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wieg die beiden Rollen doch mal wirklich nach #h, sowohl im ganzen vergleichbar mit/ohne Schnur wie auch in Groß-Teilen, sprich: Spule - Kurbel - Gehäuse separat. Das geht ja ganz leicht gemacht
> 
> Und man kann daran schon einiges absehen, z.B. kann man an der Spulen- und Kurbelmasse schon eine ganze Menge der Laufruhe sehen, je schwerer die rotierenden Massen, desto  unruhiger wirds zwangsläufig.



Kann ich machen - nur werde ich von der Stella die Schnur jetzt nicht extra deswegen wieder abspulen

Martin

PS die Branzino ist bereits in Nürnberg angekommen, also auf dem Weg zu mir!!!!!  der Versand und die Zollabwicklung gingen absolut fix - In der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag in Japan bestellt, bereits Heute (fast) bei mir


----------



## erv (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@ Martin: Kannst dich auch schon richtig auf die Rolle freuen. Ich hab meine Branzino seit ca 3 Monaten im Einsatz. Die Rolle ist mMn der absolute Oberhammer... viel Spaß damit!

lg, erv


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Och nee, nun isse auch noch gut.
Ich hab doch gar kein Geld.
Zumindest nix was meine Freundin nicht kontrolliert.


----------



## duck_68 (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

und wenn erst die VHF fertig ist geht die Freude richtig los....


----------



## erv (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ja, so ist das. Ich hab sie übrigens auf ner 2,70er 45er VHF hängen ;-)  (Bespult mit ner 18er Spiderwire).

Die ganze Combo is so leicht und schööön, da könnt mir beim Angeln glatt einer abgehen...

Größter Hecht auf diese Combo hatte 97cm und knapp 8kg. Ein richtiger Wupper.

Mit dieser Zusammenstellung kommst auch bei diesen Fischchen nicht in Verlegenheit. Wie gesagt, einfach nur geil....

lg, erv


----------



## taxel (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hallo erv,

hat die Brazino auch das Plastikheck wie die Infinity? Das ist das einzige, was mich bei meiner Infinity stört. Außerdem ist die Infinity an der Stelle schlecht abgedichtet. Wenn die mal blöd in den Sand fällt (ich weiß, das sollte man keiner Rolle antun), kommt der Sand da unter die Plastikkappe. 

Das ist bei meiner uuurrrralt-Stella besser gelöst. Bei der ist das Heck aus Metall und drunter sitzt ein Dichtungsring.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## erv (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi taxel!

Ja, die hat das gleiche Heck wie die Certate. Sollte aber kein großes Problem darstellen. Falls es aber Wirklich mal kaputt gehen sollte, kannst du dir diese Teile (Abdeckkappen) in Japan gleich mitbestellen, die kosten nicht die Welt...

Das Plastikheck ist sehr passgenau, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da Sand reinkommen könnte...

lg, erv


----------



## taxel (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi erv,

an der Unterseite der Rolle hat meine eine mächtige Aussparung. Da könnte eine Menge Dreck durch. Oben und an den Seiten gibt es der Passung nix auszusetzen.

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, versuche ich, von der Unterseite mal ein Bild zu machen und reinzustellen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## xxcruiserxx (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

so ich hatte die fireblood heute endlich mal in den händen, sieht schon toll aus und läuft wunderschön, das is schon ein geiles röllchen, ich muss ber sagen, das mir die aspire besser gefällt obwohl die halt ein bisschen billiger ist.


----------



## taxel (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hier ein Bild von der Infinity ohne Heck. Man sieht deutlich die rot eingerahmte Aussparung. Da kann meiner Meinung nach Dreck rein.

Ist das bei der Brazino genauso?
Gruß

Axel


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Da kommt auf jeden Fall Dreck rein!
An der Ostsee will ich sone Rolle nicht haben, im Süsswasser denke ich kein Problem.

Gruss

pauly


----------



## taxel (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Wieso ist die Ostsee dreckiger |kopfkrat oder meinst du Salzwasser?

Axel


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Dachte an Salz und Sand!


----------



## taxel (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Eigentlich denke ich, so einen Klopper erlaubt sich doch keine Firma wie Daiwa in diesem Preisegment! Vielleicht sieht es ja auch nur gefährlich aus. Bisher war jedenfalls noch kein Dreck drunter. Und für einen Feldversuch mit Ostseesand reicht mein Mut dann doch nicht  

@ erv: Wie sieht die Brazino an der Stelle aus?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Martin Obelt müsste es ja bald wissen.


----------



## Chrizzi (12. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ja, da wäre ein weiteres Bild super . 

@taxel: kannst du nochmal ein Bild mit "Kappe" machen.


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Rolle kommt heute zwischen 17 und 22 Uhr mit DHL - ich war gestern nicht da


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



taxel schrieb:


> Eigentlich denke ich, so einen Klopper erlaubt sich doch keine Firma wie Daiwa in diesem Preisegment!


Neeeeeiiiiiin, natürlich nicht! #d  #d  

Also im Preissegment knapp darunter (nomimal fast 200 EUR, Exceler 3500) sieht es so aus, geht auch noch schlimmer: 
Auf der Stahlachse unten läuft der "schwebende" Excenter-Mitnehmer mit einer Abstützung weit nach vorne. Außerdem ist die Achse nicht weiter befestigt, sie wird wie die Abdeckung der mehrfach vorhandenen Großlöcher nur von der spiegelglänzenden schmalen hinten und unten umlaufenden Abdeckkappe gehalten. Hier hat man gleich mehrfache "Eindringchancen", etwa vergleichbar zu Sand ins Motoröl des Motors zu kippen. :g

Paßte ja eigentlich besser in den "Ist Daiwa noch Daiwa", aber hier gehts ja auch um viele Rollenfragen.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hmm ich hab mal fix die TP FB frei gemacht, die ist aber zu. Ich dachte die wäre "offen", da zwei kleine Löcher in der Abdeckung sind, aber die sind wohl nur sinnfreies Design.


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Soderla,

die Branzino ist da#6 Vorab, sie macht einen klasse Eindruck, läuft spitzenmäßig#6 (wenn auch die Stella 4000 einen mini Tick besser läuft).

Die untere Abdeckung ist Kunststoff. Bei der winzigen Aussparung haben es Sandkörner aber schon schwer.....

Und gewogen habe ich auch mal für Det:

Stella Body ohne Spule und Kurbel:  192g
Stella Spule mit Schnur:  82g
Stella Kurbel:  34g


Branzino Body ohne Spule und Kurbel:  184g
Branzino Spule ohne Schnur:  64g
Branzino Kurbel:  34g

Foddos geht momentan nicht - Digicam im Eimer

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hooked (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Moin!
Sind diese Löcher nicht dazu da, das die ganze Salz-Plörre wieder raus läuft, falls was hinein gelangt?


----------



## rainer1962 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Soderla,
> 
> die Branzino ist da#6 Vorab, sie macht einen klasse Eindruck, läuft spitzenmäßig#6 (wenn auch die Stella 4000 einen mini Tick besser läuft).


 

abwarten bis sie die gleichen Stundenzahl wie deine Stella hat#6


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> abwarten bis sie die gleichen Stundenzahl wie deine Stella hat#6




Vermutlich - wird sie aber dieses Jahr nicht mehr schaffen:m


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Hooked schrieb:


> Moin!
> Sind diese Löcher nicht dazu da, das die ganze Salz-Plörre wieder raus läuft, falls was hinein gelangt?



Denke ich auch.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Glückwunsch zur Neuen!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Und gewogen habe ich auch mal für Det:
> 
> Stella Body ohne Spule und Kurbel:  192g
> Stella Spule mit Schnur:  82g
> ...


Cool #6, jetzt hab ich mal richtige Vergleichswerte! :m

Und den Unterschied gerade bei dem leichteren Spulengewicht dürfte man schon mal richtig merken, auch mit Schnur dürfte die noch einiges leichter sein.


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Cool #6, jetzt hab ich mal richtige Vergleichswerte! :m
> 
> Und den Unterschied gerade bei dem leichteren Spulengewicht dürfte man schon mal richtig merken, auch mit Schnur dürfte die noch einiges leichter sein.



Glaube nicht, dass der Unterschied groß sein wird. Die Stella hat mit Schnur genau 310g gewogen, die Branzino 282g (die abweichenden Gewichte in der Addition dürften die Ungenauigkeit der Küchenwaage sein).

Ich will mich jetzt mal nach ner Schnur umsehen und wenn ich fündig geworden bin kommt das Gewicht mit Schnur.

Übrigens habe ich passend zur Rolle noch das hier gefunden:q:q


[URL=http://*ih.us]http://img248.*ih.us/img248/9800/branzinouhrwd9.jpg[/URL]​


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Und gewogen habe ich auch mal für Det:
> 
> Stella Body ohne Spule und Kurbel:  192g
> Stella Spule mit Schnur:  82g
> ...



Hallo Det,

habe die Branzino heute mit 150m Ron Thompson Dyna cable 0,13mm/8,1kg  mit Monounterlage bespult. 

Gewogen:

Branzino Spule mit Schnur  76g


Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> habe die Branzino heute mit 150m Ron Thompson Dyna cable 0,13mm/8,1kg  mit Monounterlage bespult.
> 
> Gewogen:
> 
> Branzino Spule mit Schnur  76g


Klasse Daten! 
Immerhin 6g Unterschied bei der bewegenden Masse, aber das hängt auch von der Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit durch das Oszillationsgetriebe ab. Wenn die Stella mit der etwas schwereren Spule diese langsamer bewegt, würde es nicht auffallen. Mußt mal drauf achten, und welche eher beim ganz schnellen Kurbeln anfängt zu "wobbeln", also unrund sich schütteln. 

Z.B. den Unterschied bei zwei gefüllten 3000er Spulen von 69g der Zauber 3000 und 79g der Excia 3000 merkt man schon kräftig, wenn man die Spulen mal austauscht.


----------



## duck_68 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich nehme die Stella hin und wieder mal zum "Speed blinkern" auf Rapfen - keinerlei "wobbeln" oder schütteln festzustellen, da kannst Du drehen was Du willst
Die Branzino werde ich am WE mal testen

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich nehme die Stella hin und wieder mal zum "Speed blinkern" auf Rapfen - keinerlei "wobbeln" oder schütteln festzustellen, da kannst Du drehen was Du willst


Wie schnell wird die Spule denn vor und zurück bewegt, also wieviele Kurbelumdrehungen braucht es? Das ist auch ein Getriebefaktor, der leider nicht angegeben wird.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich bekomme nächste Woche die Sephia und werde sie mal ausführlich testen und vorstellen. 210g bei einer 2500er. Top!

Uli


----------



## duck_68 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie schnell wird die Spule denn vor und zurück bewegt, also wieviele Kurbelumdrehungen braucht es? Das ist auch ein Getriebefaktor, der leider nicht angegeben wird.




Werde ich auch mal vergleichen - Info kommt


----------



## squirell (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten...

Habe ich irgendwo bereits gehört.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Richtig..

Was ich eigendlich ganz lustig an diesem Threat fand, war, dass es hier eigendlich um die SHIMANO Fireblood ging, aber im Endeffekt viel über alles andere geredet wurde und dann noch ne DAIWA gekauft wurde  
Das sind eigendlich schon die 24 Seiten wert. Ich bin mal gespannt wann beim Händler hier ne Fireblood zu sehen ist, besonders gespannt bin ich auch die Rute - vielleicht ist das ja was und nicht so ein "Fehlgriff" wie die Lesath.


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Richtig..
> 
> Was ich eigendlich ganz lustig an diesem Threat fand, war, dass es hier eigendlich um die SHIMANO Fireblood ging, aber im Endeffekt viel über alles andere geredet wurde und dann noch ne DAIWA gekauft wurde
> Das sind eigendlich schon die 24 Seiten wert. Ich bin mal gespannt wann beim Händler hier ne Fireblood zu sehen ist, besonders gespannt bin ich auch die Rute - vielleicht ist das ja was und nicht so ein "Fehlgriff" wie die Lesath.




Für das Geld, was die Fireblood hier kosten soll kaufe ich mir in Japan halt mal die Branzino oder Stella - war die Diskussion aber wert#6

Übrigens, mittlereweile fische ich die Branzino fast lieber als die Stella, das kann aber auch an der Schnur auf der Branzino liegen, die Ron Thompson Dyna Cable ist wirklich eine absolute Top Schnur - viel leiser in den Ringen, als z.B. eine PowerPro - fast wie eine Mono.

Martin


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Für das Geld, was die Fireblood hier kosten soll kaufe ich mir in Japan halt mal die Branzino oder Stella - war die Diskussion aber wert#6




Richtig - leider ist das so.

Dabei liegt die Fireblood preislich unter der Stella FD


----------



## Bernhard* (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens, mittlereweile fische ich die Branzino fast lieber als die Stella, das kann aber auch an der Schnur auf der Branzino liegen, die Ron Thompson Dyna Cable ist wirklich eine absolute Top Schnur - viel leiser in den Ringen, als z.B. eine PowerPro - fast wie eine Mono.
> 
> Martin



Hi Martin.

Sag mal, wo holst Du Dir die RT DynaCable - gibts die auch in gelb?

p.s. Schicke Uhr!  Hab mir schon überlegt welche Art von Angler sich so eine holt!


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi Börnie,

die Dyna Cable (0,13er) war eine sehr gute Empfehlung von Rainer. Ich habe durch Zufall 300m günstig bei ebay in UK bekommen. Allerdings habe ich überall nur die graue Schnur gesehen - frage mal Rainer, ob er ne "gelbe Bezugsquelle" kennt. Wenn man die Dyna Cable normal bestellt ist sie schon sündhaft teuer....

Zur Uhr... die habe ich beim Googlen irgendwo im www gesehen und mir das Bild geladen - kaufen würde ich mir das Teil nicht - habe nicht mal ne Ahnung, was das Teil kostet - da würde ich mir schon lieber die Rolle ans Handgelenk binden:m:m

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich glaube mal, die Uhr kostet in etwa so viel wie die Rolle, das sind doch alles Einheitspreise  ein Name ein Preis


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Zu dem Preis der Uhr bekommst Du fast drei Rollen|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Alles klar... war wohl nichts mit "ein Name, ein Preis".


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

HAV hat übrigens schon die erste Preissenkungsrunde durch für die Fireblood.
Geht verdammt schnell.


----------



## duck_68 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Kann mir gut vorstellen, das dies auch nicht die letzte war - sonst wäre sie D fast unverkäufliche....


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Martin.

Vom Rainer hab ich mal ne Spule RT Dynacable bekommen - war auch ne graue. Ist echt ne super Schnur. Wenn ich recht überlege, dann fällt mir glaub ich auch wieder ein, dass der Rainer mal meinte, dass es die nicht in Gelb gibt. Schade eigentlich...

Die Uhr gabs mal kurze Zeit bei PLAT, war dann aber bald ausverkauft. Naja, wenn ich mir ne teure Uhr gönne, dann doch eher von namhaften Uhrenherstellern. Kauf mir ja auch keine Rolle von Rolex :m


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> @Martin.
> 
> Vom Rainer hab ich mal ne Spule RT Dynacable bekommen - war auch ne graue. Ist echt ne super Schnur. Wenn ich recht überlege, dann fällt mir glaub ich auch wieder ein, dass der Rainer mal meinte, dass es die nicht in Gelb gibt. Schade eigentlich...


 
gut aufgepast Börnie|supergri
gibts leider nur in dem grau, blau grünton


----------



## Dr.D (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

so nun isse da die stella 3000fd 

hab sie gestern abend bei meinen händler hier vor 
ort abgeholt.

also design imho sehr gelungen, ich steh drauf
ansonsten natürlich auch hochqualitativer eindruck ...
genaueres wage ich aber erst zu sagen wenn ich sie
auch getestet habe.
hoffe das ich bis sonntag abend 2-3 mal damit gefischt
habe und geb dann auch mal endgültig meine senf dazu
ins board *gg*
vielen dank nochmal an rainerRömerberg für den tele-
fonischen meinungsaustausch über dies gut stück

schöne grüsse dchen


----------



## Dr.D (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

:m axooo mein bildchen hatte ich wieder vergessen ...


----------



## sa-s (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Dr.D schrieb:


> :m axooo mein bildchen hatte ich wieder vergessen ...



unscharf aber sexy,

was hat dich denn das gute stück gekostet?

grüsse


sepp


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Wiederbelebung!

Hat mal einer ne Fireblood gekauft.
Für mich stellt sich im Moment die Frage Europa Aspire 4000 oder Japan Fireblood 4000
beide sind so bei 280 - 300 Euro all inclusive.

Das Design spricht für die Fireblood, die Garantie für die Aspire.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Bernhard* (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wiederbelebung!
> 
> Hat mal einer ne Fireblood gekauft.
> Für mich stellt sich im Moment die Frage Europa Aspire 4000 oder Japan Fireblood 4000
> ...


 
Wer sagt, dass man in nem normalen Shop in Japan keine Garantie hat?
Hatte zwar noch keine Probleme mit dort gekauften Rollen, aber schon mit falsch zugeschickten Artikeln, die ich schnell und unkompliziert ersetzt bekommen habe (bei bass.jp).


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

OK!
Das es gar keine Garantie gibt hab ich auch nicht angenommen.
Aber ich wollte eigentlich wissen: Hat einer von euch sone Rolle oder ist hier der Tenor.
TP kaufen und wenn noch besser gleich ne Stella???


----------



## Bernhard* (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ...TP kaufen und wenn noch besser gleich ne Stella???


 
Aufgrund Neukauf zweier jap. TP kann ich die jetzt gut mit meinen Certates vergleichen. Meiner Meinung nach spielt die Certate eindeutig in einer höheren Liga...und wär auch noch um ein Gutes billiger als die Stella!


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Danke für den Tip!

Jetzt bringst Du eine dritte Alternative ins Spiel.
Das machts mir nicht leichter, zudem an die Certate im Moment sehr günstig ranzukommen ist.


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> TP kaufen und wenn noch besser gleich ne Stella???


 
Also zwei bekannte Persönlichkeiten u.a. aus dem Harrison-Thread  sind der Meinung, daß - wenn man sich keine Stella leisten kann oder will - die Japan TP die zweitbeste Option ist. Ich habe die Japan TP 2000 sowie 5000 PG und bin super zufrieden. Wobei mir meine Certate 2500 - da gebe ich burn Recht - noch einen Tacken besser gefällt. Die Certate ist in der 4000er-Größe in Japan (ohne Zoll, Fracht etc.) aber auch ca. 60€ teurer als die TP.


----------



## Bernhard* (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ...Das machts mir nicht leichter, zudem an die Certate im Moment sehr günstig ranzukommen ist.


 
Wo? Bräucht vielleicht noch ne 1500er.


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ...zudem an die Certate im Moment sehr günstig ranzukommen ist.


 
@Pikepauly,
verrätst Du wo |wavey: ??


----------



## duck_68 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Pikepauly,
> verrätst Du wo |wavey: ??




Bass.jp|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Margaux
Hab auch 2 Japan TP und die genügen meinen Ansprüchen.
An der Fireblood reizt mich das Gewicht und die Optik.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Donnerstag kam die Fireblood, geiles teil... :l

Härtetest mit Fischen steht noch aus, zu viel Arbeit... :c:c:c

Hoffe in den nächten Tagen auch auf die Luvias, freue mich schon auf Vergleichsangeln... :vik:

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Donnerstag kam die Fireblood, geiles teil... Härtetest mit Fischen steht noch aus, zu viel Arbeit... Hoffe in den nächten Tagen auch auf die Luvias, freue mich schon auf Vergleichsangeln...


 
Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen und spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi!

Welche Grössen hast Du geordert?


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

hatte letztens die Fireblood 4000er in meinen Krallen(nicht gefischt nur im Laden),
zzugegeben ein feines Röllchen......
in dem Falle würde ich mir aber eine jetzt noch erhältliche Stella FB zulegen 
mit etwas Glück für nen hunni weniger Stolli hatte sie letztens für 349 im Angebot.
ansonsten wenn ich mal die "Exoten" wie Brazhino, Exist aussen vor lasse:
Stella,
Certate
Jp TP, die Infinity q und Luvias 
wobei Luvias eine Bauchentscheidung wäre, da ich die nicht kenne, aber was die in JP so drüber schreiben, garantiert kein Fehler die Mühle
ist eigentlich völlig wurscht, die funzen garantiert alle sehr gut und die Kaufentscheidung ist letztendlich eine Bauchentscheidung (mir gehts jedenfalls so),
wers nicht für Salzwasser braucht sollte UNBEDINGT die Exist 2508 in Erwägung ziehen...ein Traum...:l


----------



## Margaux (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Margaux
> Hab auch 2 Japan TP und die genügen meinen Ansprüchen.
> An der Fireblood reizt mich das Gewicht und die Optik.


 
Auch darum finde ich die Certates etwas besser. Die strahlen irgendwie mehr... Leidenschaft aus  (oder Bauchgefühl wie Rainer oben schreibt).


----------



## Pikepauly (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Danke für die rege Teilnahme!
Sehr angenehm sich mit euch mal wieder abseits der "Geiz ist Geil" Maxime zu unterhalten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



burn77 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen und spitz wie Nachbars Lumpi!
> 
> Welche Grössen hast Du geordert?



Fireblood in 4000
Luvias 2000 und
Luvias 1003

Konnte mich zwischen den beiden Luvias nicht entscheiden, wollte was für die twitche, eventuell auch für die leichte Barschrute... Also habe ich beide bestellt, werde mal sehen welche für was geht, sonst muss Robert halt noch ne passende Rute zur Rolle aufbauen...:vik:

Hoffe die Twitche ist bald fertig, Rollen wurden Freitag versandt... :l

CU Stefan


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Danke für die rege Teilnahme!
> Sehr angenehm sich mit euch mal wieder abseits der "Geiz ist Geil" Maxime zu unterhalten.



Was will ich mit der Kohle?? Schnell ausgeben, sonst holts der Staat... 

Dann doch lieber an den netten Herrn aus Japan schicken...


----------



## duck_68 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Was will ich mit der Kohle?? Schnell ausgeben, sonst holts der Staat...
> 
> Dann doch lieber an den netten Herrn aus Japan schicken...



Gesunde Einstellung:vik: kenn ich irgendwo her

Seit wann wartetst Du auf die Twichting Hornet?? Meine Lieferung ist auch noch offen:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hat mal einer ne Fireblood gekauft.
> Für mich stellt sich im Moment die Frage Europa Aspire 4000 oder Japan Fireblood 4000
> beide sind so bei 280 - 300 Euro all inclusive.
> 
> Das Design spricht für die Fireblood, die Garantie für die Aspire.


Ich hatte gerade vor einer Woche das ganze neue Shimano-Zeug mal ausgiebig begrabbelt. (Hannover, großer Laden halt ) 
Die Fireblood ist ja wohl eine umfrisierte Stella FB, oder? Das Design und "Tarnfarbe" finde ich schon mal viel besser als die "Glitterrolle", aber der Schaumgummiknauf täte mich vorm Kauf immer abschrecken. Einfach so austauschen nicht in Sicht, oder? 
Du als Küsten-Moosgummi-Liebhaber solltest da aber super mit klarkommen. :m

Und der Lauf der Fireblood ist eine Klasse glatter als vonner Aspire FA, war sogar eine relativ hakelige 4000 FA dabei. |gr:

@all
Wie macht sich die schräge Spulenkante der Stella FD eigentlich? 
Bei der 3000 FD finde ich die ganz schön doll schräg - viel mehr als in den Vorführvideos, und ohne Übergangsrundung ... Schnurhalt? #t


----------



## dorschhunter9 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Und wo bestellt ihr das ganze zeug aus japan?
brauch auch noch was!!!!


----------



## Chrizzi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

www.bass.co.jp

Musst da mal gucken.

www.Plat.co.jp ist übersichticher aber meistens auch teurer.
dann gibt es noch:
www.japantackle.com hier sind auch viele Infos zu anderen Krams drauf

www.ichibantackle.com (richtig geschrieben?) hier gibt es auch gebrauchte Sachen


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Det

Danke fürs begrabbeln.
Für mich war die Entscheidung eigentlich klar, bis die netten Kollegas hier die böse Fremdfirma (DAIWA) ins Gespräch brachten. Anner Küste ist das schon ne schöne Sache mit Moosgummi! Auch gut um bei Top Tackle den "Askari" Eindruck bei flüchtigen Betrachtern zu erhalten.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Auch gut um bei Top Tackle den "Askari" Eindruck bei flüchtigen Betrachtern zu erhalten.


Ich schätze, das wird für dich eine genau passende Sache. 
Vor allem muß der Mefo-Angler ja irgendwie den Leerlauf mit wenigstens einem schönen Rollenlauf überbrücken, da bin ich voll d'accord! :q

Das dunkle Design der Fireblood gefällt mir ausnehmend gut, einfach mit dem Hintergrund, damit keine blitzende Spule und weitere Glitterteile herumzuschwenken. Wenn ich sehe was unsere Stauteichforellen hier im Laufe eines Sommers lernen - vom Blödfisch zum quasi unfangbaren - und wie wenig Seeforellen inner Talsperre gefangen werden, halte ich den Scheucheinfluss für unterschätzt. Dabei verdienen die "Geschwärzten" ne glatte 1! #6 

Das dies auch dem Verdecken gegen "Unbeabsichtige Mitnahme" nur dienlich sein kann, ist auch ne gute Sache, solange Fireblood noch nicht so bekannt ist wie Stella. Der Glitzerkram lockt nicht nur die einen Raben.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Det
Vor allem passen beide Farben von der Rolle genau zu den Farben meiner Salthya.
Durfte ich schon mal an Sundvogels Sephia begutachten.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Die Sephia ist aber leider nur in der Größe 2500S erhältlich... Da müsstest du wirklich auf die teurere Fireblood umsteigen. 

Außerdem, du hast da doch ne TP dran - oder ist die TP nun doch nicht mehr das Wahre (wehe... ich hab mir das Ding nun auch gekauft).


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hey Chrizzi!
Für die TP gibts bald ne neue Harrison.
Die von der Grösse auch dazu passt.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Na dann  

Die Fireblood macht eigendlich nen guten Eindruck - leider ist der Knauf echt nicht der Bringer. Aber den kann man ja anscheinend abschrauben, vielleicht passt da auch was anderes "Normales" drauf.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Für die TP gibts bald ne neue Harrison.Die von der Grösse auch dazu passt.



Hmmm, ne 3000er TP passt nicht zum 30iger VHF??? |bigeyes

Ich finde eigentl. alles unter 3000er etwas zu klein zum Gufieren...


----------



## duck_68 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hmmm, ne 3000er TP passt nicht zum 30iger VHF??? |bigeyes
> 
> Ich finde eigentl. alles unter 3000er etwas zu klein zum Gufieren...




2500er TP z.B. reicht im See und an kleiner Flüssen lockerst aus um mit Gummiködern bis 15cm zu fischen - ich wüsste keinen Grund warum die 2500er unterdimensioniert sein sollte#c Außerdem ist z.B. bei Shimano der Unterschied zwischen der 2500er und 3000er Größe nur die etwas größere Spule Body und Getriebe sind gleich.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Wicked Walley
Doch das passt hervorragend mit der C 3000 mit dem kleinen Body.
Ich hab die letzten Tage alle meine Spinncombos überdacht und umgeplant.
Sollte aber nicht verwirren.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Außerdem ist z.B. bei Shimano der Unterschied zwischen der 2500er und 3000er Größe nur die etwas größere Spule Body und Getriebe sind gleich.



Hallo Martin,

du meinst doch die C3000er, oder? (Body 2500er mit größerer Spule)

Die "normale" 3000er sollte einen größeren Rollenkörper haben. Die TP2500 wiegt 255g, die TP3000 wiegt 325g.
Ich würde mal sagen das ist eher n' 4000er Body mit flacher Spule


----------



## duck_68 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> du meinst doch die C3000er, oder? (Body 2500er mit größerer Spule)
> 
> Die "normale" 3000er sollte einen größeren Rollenkörper haben. Die TP2500 wiegt 255g, die TP3000 wiegt 325g.Ich würde mal sagen das ist eher n' 4000er Body mit flacher Spule



Wenn Du hier ne TP3000 findest biste gut Und bei der Stella ist es wie von mir beschrieben


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn Du hier ne TP3000 findest biste gut Und bei der Stella ist es wie von mir beschrieben



Ich mein ja auch nicht die olle Malayen-TP, sondern die aus Japan.


----------



## Chrizzi (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Es gibt die japanische TP in zwei verschiedene 3000er Größen.

1. TP C3000 (2500 Body + tiefe Spule)
2. TP 3000 (4000 Body + flache Spule ?) davon geh ich mal aus - Gewicht und Übersetzung sprechen dafür


----------



## Pikepauly (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Chrizzi
Genauso ist es.
Und die C 3000 er passt an ne leichte Rute prima.
Bei mir soll sie auch an eine 9 ft Harrison 30 Gramm und die 4000 er Fireblood kommt an die Salthya.

Die normale 3000 er Grösse ist ein 4000 er Body mit ner etwas kleineren Spule.
Kann man auch sehr gut an den Gewichtsangaben sehen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich habe gerade mal bei bass.co.jp nach den neuen Luvias gefragt und das als Antwort erhalten:


> Sorry,New Luvias are very few in Japan  market.
> We do not have it.
> Next arrival date is unknown.
> 
> ...



Schade eigentlich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal bei bass.co.jp nach den neuen Luvias gefragt und das als Antwort erhalten:
> 
> 
> Schade eigentlich.



Schade eigentlich... Die sind nämlich schon hier!!! :vik::vik::vik:

Heute morgen war der Paketbote da und hat mir 2 Stück gebracht, in Größe 1003 (Leichte Barschrute) und 2000 (soll auf die Twitche wenn mad fertig gebaut hat)!

Werde heute abend mal Schnur aufspulen, wenn alles glatt geht bin ich morgen nachmittag zum Test am See!

Aber ganz japan leergekauft? |uhoh: Ich? |kopfkrat Da hat doch bestimmt der eine oder andere Boardy auch schon zugeschlagen! #6


----------



## Gummischuh (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Wat habt Ihr eigentlich alle mit diesem Japanerzeuchs. Kann man doch nicht unterstützen sowas. Ich kauf nix von denen. .... Pearl Harbour sitzt einfach noch viel zu tief ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wat habt Ihr eigentlich alle mit diesem Japanerzeuchs. Kann man doch nicht unterstützen sowas. Ich kauf nix von denen. .... Pearl Harbour sitzt einfach noch viel zu tief ?



habe schon ein paar Mal gehört das einige Leute die dabei waren einen Knacks weg bekommen haben... Das erklärt einiges... :q

Aber eventuell sind in diesem Thread einfach nur Leute unterwegs die Spaß an solchem Tackle haben und deswegen sogar eine bestellung bei einem kleinen fiesen Japaner in Betracht ziehen,nur um an die Sachen ranzukommen... :m

Lass uns doch, wir wollen doch nur spielen...

Und wenn es ein besonderes Spielzeug ist hat man einfach auch besonderen Spaß dran! Ich zumindest! |kopfkrat

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ... eine bestellung bei einem kleinen fiesen Japaner ...


 
Wenn ich mir da meine DVDs von MB, Jackall, Rod&Reel oder Lure Magazine anschaue, dann sind die zwar klein aber nicht fies sondern nur lustig und überdreht :m

Das einzig fiese sind nur die Preise für jap. Rollen bei uns in Germany - mal vorausgesetzt, dass es nicht die "billigen" Malaysia-Modelle sind.|kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wat habt Ihr eigentlich alle mit diesem Japanerzeuchs.


|uhoh: Zum Beispiel anständige Rollen ohne Spiel an Kurbel und -Knauf...



> Kann man doch nicht unterstützen sowas. Ich kauf nix von denen. .... Pearl Harbour sitzt einfach noch viel zu tief?


Ich kauf auch aus Wiedergutmachung. Schließlich haben die die Bombe für uns kassiert.


----------



## Pikepauly (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Die Rollen machen mir auch ne Menge Spass.
Wichtig ist nur, daß ich deren Autos nicht fahren muss.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Rollen machen mir auch ne Menge Spass.
> *Wichtig ist nur, daß ich deren Autos nicht fahren muss*.


 
Jetzt mal gaaaanz ruhig, Alter!! |kopfkrat


----------



## duck_68 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wat habt Ihr eigentlich alle mit diesem Japanerzeuchs. Kann man doch nicht unterstützen sowas. Ich kauf nix von denen. .... Pearl Harbour sitzt einfach noch viel zu tief ?



Wenn Du z.B. mit dem DAM - Gedöns glücklich bist :m..... übrigens unterstütze ich lieber die Japaner wie die Chinesen:m:m


----------



## Pikepauly (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Burn 77
Ääh Sorry nicht hauen bitte.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Burn 77
> Ääh Sorry nicht hauen bitte.


 
Naja, dann bin ich mal nicht so und leg meinen schwarzen Gürtel wieder in den Schrank!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Rollen machen mir auch ne Menge Spass.
> Wichtig ist nur, daß ich deren Autos nicht fahren muss.



Rüschtüsch!!! #6

Da dann doch lieber die deutschen Modelle..

By the way: Baut eigentlich noch irgendeiner Angelrollen in Deutschland? Denke mal das meiste geht über Fernost? |kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wat habt Ihr eigentlich alle mit diesem Japanerzeuchs. Kann man doch nicht unterstützen sowas. Ich kauf nix von denen. .... Pearl Harbour sitzt einfach noch viel zu tief ?



Öhm... fangen wir mal an :m.

Was hast du für ein Computer? - also die Bestandteile, vielleicht ist da ja was aus Japan drin.
Fernsehr?
Auto?
andere elektrische Geräte?
Angelgeräte (Shimano, Daiwa, ... ) ?
... und was es sonst noch so gibt...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

wat kostet die rolle in hechtgröße?


----------



## Chrizzi (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> wat kostet die rolle in hechtgröße?



Welche? Hier wurden verdammt viele Rollen angesprochen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

fireblood fa oder so^^


----------



## duck_68 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

geld....





was hältst Du so von google???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> fireblood fa oder so^^




Bei ebay habe ich 370$ bezahlt...


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

übelst!!^^
ne da spar ich bessa mein gebursttags-oster-weihnachts-tanten-geld für ne stella^^


----------



## duck_68 (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

da spricht ein wahrer Kenner:m:m:m


----------



## Pikepauly (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Schlein Stefan
Vosseler auf jeden Fall. RST????
Die 4000 er Fireblood so gut 300 Euro inkl. Zoll und Mwst.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Gummischuh (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@WickedWalleye



> Ich kauf auch aus Wiedergutmachung. Schließlich haben die die Bombe für uns kassiert.



:q Da hastunu auch wieder Recht


----------



## Johnnie Walker (15. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

ehhhhm.............ja.....^^


----------



## Pikepauly (19. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi Spezies!

Ist das eigentlich richtig, daß es die Fireblood in Japan gar nicht gibt?
Hab sie bisher nur in USA und Euroland gefunden.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ja, scheint so... Aber da bestellen hat trotzdem prima funktioniert... :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (19. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ist eigentlich die beste Möglichkeit wg. der Sicherheit bei Paypal.
Hast deine Fireblood schon da???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich die beste Möglichkeit wg. der Sicherheit bei Paypal.
> Hast deine Fireblood schon da???



Ja, seit letzter Woche. War aber nicht für mich, sondern für einen Kumpel. Scheint ihm aber gut zu gefallen!

Ich habe die Luvias für mich, auch nette Röllchen...


----------



## Bernhard* (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...Ich habe die Luvias für mich, auch nette Röllchen...


 
Wo bleiben Bilder und Bericht???? |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hier wohl eher nicht, zu viele Spammer... |uhoh:

Ausserdem ist das ja der Fireblood-Thread, gehört hier also auch nicht hin... #6

Schicke ihn Dir die Tage...

CU Stefan


----------



## Bernhard* (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hier wohl eher nicht, zu viele Spammer... |uhoh:
> 
> Ausserdem ist das ja der Fireblood-Thread, gehört hier also auch nicht hin... #6
> 
> ...


 
Schon mal DANKE im Voraus! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Wenn ich mich eben bei Plat nicht verguckt habe, wirds wohl auch die Fireblood da nicht geben. Scheint so als wenn sie in gering veränderter Ausführung dort Soare heisst.

Sieht aber nicht so gut aus.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich eben bei Plat nicht verguckt habe, wirds wohl auch die Fireblood da nicht geben. Scheint so als wenn sie in gering veränderter Ausführung dort Soare heisst.
> 
> Sieht aber nicht so gut aus.
> 
> ...




Die Soare ist eine TwinPower Mg mit einer '07 Stella Spule. Ob die mit unserer Fireblood verwandt ist - keine Ahnung.


@Stefan: warum schreibst du den Bericht nicht einfach hier rein, oder in nen anderen Thread wie den hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=113930

Ich denke mal es gibt hier einige die gerne mehr von der Luvias erfahren wollen, als die beiden.

Nur weil hier irgendwelche Leute rumheulen, wie man soviel Geld für Angelgerät ausgeben kann? Das kann ja nicht Sinn der Sache sein, dass man deswegen kein Bericht von der Rolle postet.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@schroe
@burn77
@chrizzi

Kein Ding, bekommt ihr! #6

@all


Es geht mir nicht darum das Leute mich bitten sollen den Bericht/Bilder usw zu schicken, das mache ich gerne. Ich durfte auch schon oft genug von euch profitieren, hier kann ich - weil andere die Rollen wohl noch nicht bekommen konnten, scheinen gleich wieder ausverkauft zu sein - eventuell ein bisschen was zurückgeben.

Werde am Wochenende noch mal ausgiebig testen, dann schreibe ich was.

Ich habe nur keinen Bock auf all die Neidhammel, die dann gleich wieder rumflennen das die Sachen zu teuer und eh nicht nötig wären, weil die Kerls den Sinn eh net verstehen. Einige Leute hier leisten sich diesen Luxus (Falls man das so nennen will!) - einfach weil es Ihnen Spaß macht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Kann es einen besseren Grund geben? ich glaube nicht! :k

Nach dem Wochenende fasse ich meine bisherigen Erkenntnisse mal zusammen, mal sehen was bei rumkommt, hoffentlich beisst auch was, damit ich die Bremse testen kann, gehört ja auch dazu. #6 Langzeitergebnisse dann später, wenn ich mal ein bisschen mehr Zeit habe...

CU Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi
Was Angeldet für die Arc- Fraktion bist Du für die Shimano Fraktion.
Der Rollendoktor eben.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## plattform7 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Schleien-Stefan

Würde mich ebenfalls freuen, in die Liste aufgenommen zu werden :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es geht mir nicht darum das Leute mich bitten sollen den Bericht/Bilder usw zu schicken, das mache ich gerne. Ich durfte auch schon oft genug von euch profitieren, hier kann ich - weil andere die Rollen wohl noch nicht bekommen konnten, scheinen gleich wieder ausverkauft zu sein - eventuell ein bisschen was zurückgeben.
> 
> Werde am Wochenende noch mal ausgiebig testen, dann schreibe ich was.
> 
> Ich habe nur keinen Bock auf all die Neidhammel, die dann gleich wieder rumflennen das die Sachen zu teuer und eh nicht nötig wären, weil die Kerls den Sinn eh net verstehen. Einige Leute hier leisten sich diesen Luxus (Falls man das so nennen will!) - einfach weil es Ihnen Spaß macht. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Kann es einen besseren Grund geben? ich glaube nicht!


 

Lol, die gleiche Diskussion wie im High-End-Thread. Meine Sephia ist auch auf Stellabasis und hat verdammt viel Ähnlichkeit mit der Fireblood.


Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Moin Uli!
Die Sephia würd ich mir auch sofort kaufen, brauche aber leider ne 4000 er Grösse.
Die Jap. Twinpower liegt leider vom Gewicht locker 50 Gramm über ner Fireblöd/Stella.
Deswegen überlege ich seit Tagen ob ich den Hunderter mehr ausgeben soll.
Sonst würde die TP meinen Ansprüchen voll genügen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Das ist echt ein Argument. Ich hätte dir sonst die Aspire empfohlen, aber die ist sehr solide gebaut und leider kein Leichtgewicht.

Wenn du es leicht und gut haben willst, dann führt wohl kein Weg daran vorbei viel Geld zu investieren...

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Über die Aspire habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber wegen dem Gewicht hätte sie für mich persönlich die Mehrausgabe gegenüber der Jap. Twinpower nicht gerechtfertigt.
Ist aber sicher ne tolle Rolle.
Manche haben sie ja sogar als regelrechtes Schnäppchen bekommen.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

So viel Plan hab ich davon auch nicht, an ein Walzenlager würde ich mich nicht ohne weiteres rantrauen. 

Dazu hab ich die ganzen "tollen" Rollen nicht alle - kenn aber genug Erfahrungen von anderen Leuten und die Rollen auch ein wenig - der einzige der hier wirklich *den* Plan hat, wird wohl rainer1962 sein. Die TwinPower FB (von mir) ist Mist - da stimmte ich sundvogel zu. Die Certate, Infinity Q wurden an der Küste innerhalb kürzester Zeit "vernichtet". Die Stella FB und die Technium MgS machen das noch (seit über 2 Jahren) gut mit, jedoch würde die Stella wie ein rohes Ei (hat keine Kratzer oder sonstwas) behandelt und die MgS normal. 
Die TwinPower FA hat es auch gut mitgemacht, jedoch hatte ich das Problem, dass der Bügel beim Wurf zuklappte - ist nicht gerade günstig, wenn man 4-6 € öfter wegschleudert. Jedoch scheint dies nur bei mir so ein Problem zu sein, ndere kommen mit der Rolle wunderbar zurecht. 

Und bevor man recht viel Geld in den Sand setzt, versucht man sich so gut es geht zu Informieren um dann mit ner brauchbaren Rolle dazustehen. 

Viele werden das Problem ja mit dem Salzwasser gar nicht haben, für's reine Süßwasser reichen wohl auch viele andere Rollen, nur da man hier "oben" immer irgendwie ans salzige Nass kommen kann, sollte man auch ein wenig drauf achten, was man dafür nimmt.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi
Ich weiss nur was Kumpels von mir schon alles an der Küste, innerhalb kürzester Zeit an namhaften Rollen geschrottet haben. 
Und für Experimente ausserhalb der Shimano Produkte baller ich mein Geld nicht raus.


----------



## ivo (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Stefan

Würde mich auch freuen in die Liste aufgenommen zu werden.


Gruß ivo


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Manche haben sie ja sogar als regelrechtes Schnäppchen bekommen.


 
PST!:g


Ich habe mir die Daten von der Sephia und der Fireblood nochmal angeschaut. Es scheint die gleiche Rolle zu sein, mal abgesehen von der Spule.

Den Japanern war wohl der Name zu blöd für den eigenen Markt.

Achja Chrizzi
Mich hat schon gewundert wie kritisch mittlerweile die Infinity Q gesehen wird. Auch interessant oder?

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Irgendwie lustig,

im High-End-Thread wird über Rollentaschen diskutiert und hier gehts ab...


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Uli!
> Die Sephia würd ich mir auch sofort kaufen, brauche aber leider ne 4000 er Grösse.
> Die Jap. Twinpower liegt leider vom Gewicht locker 50 Gramm über ner Fireblöd/Stella.
> Deswegen überlege ich seit Tagen ob ich den Hunderter mehr ausgeben soll.



Meinst du 50g sind der große Unterschied? Klar wenn man sich ein 50g Blei schnappt, merkt man es sehr deutlich, aber ob du nun 470g oder 530g in der Hand hast (200g Rute + Rest Rolle) wird wohl kaum den Kohl fett machen. Kommt natürlich auf die Rute an, wenn sie sehr kopflastig ist, können die 50g mehr schon ein viel angenehmeres Fischen ermöglichen, da das ganze ausbalancierter und somit "leichter" zu handhaben ist.

Man muss ja nur mal gucken, jedes Gramm Gewicht weniger wird ab einer gewissen Gewichtsklasse teuer bezahlt - nach deiner Rechnung 2€/g... ob's das Wert ist weiß ich nicht. Die Branzino wäre auch noch eine Option für dich Pauly. Die hatte ich mal in der Hand - wiegt etwa so viel wie ne 4000er Stelle (10g weniger oder so) und kommt in der Hand einem schon sehr leicht vor.
Noch leichter wäre die Steez (US.Modell - also nicht die Steez Exist (Japan.Modell)). Jedoch dürfte sie mit der 2500er Daiwa Größe dir zu klein sein - wieg aber sehr wenig (man denk das Teil ist auch Plastik) und ins Salzwasser würde ich diese Rolle nicht bringen, das könnte ihr Tod sein. Im Laden meinten die nur "bei den Preis kann die das ab", aber die Steez Exist (Japan) kostet mehr und ist "freshwater only".


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Daten von der Sephia und der Fireblood nochmal angeschaut. Es scheint die gleiche Rolle zu sein, mal abgesehen von der Spule.
> 
> Den Japanern war wohl der Name zu blöd für den eigenen Markt.
> 
> ...




Die Sephia kann nicht die Fireblood sein... die Sephia hat ein Lager weniger (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
Die Japaner haben aber auch den Namen Fireblood irgenwo im Programm, jedoch hab ich die Rute/Rolle dort nicht gesehen, nur irgendwelche Klamotten. 


Zur InfinityQ, war nicht meine, aber die beide haben recht gut "gerumpelt" (erste nach 2-3 Wochen umgetauscht, neue bekommen und das gleiche nochmal). 

Was hat deine TwinPower FB denn für Leiden?


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich sehe das auch so wie Gerrit.

Mit Rute und Rolle kommen da schnell mal 150g Unterschied zusammen. Klingt zunächst lächerlich, aber mein Rücken meldet mir das nach einer Woche Ostseehardcorefischen positiv zurück und Gerrit ist da auch nicht viel anders. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich anschließend die Rolle nicht wegschmeien muß.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Sephia kann nicht die Fireblood sein... die Sephia hat ein Lager weniger (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)
> 
> Was hat deine TwinPower FB denn für Leiden?


 
Das mit dem Lager habe ich auch gesehen. Sie wiegt allerdings auch noch weniger.

Die TP hatte massives Kurbelspiel. Die Shimano-Leute aus Deutschland sind damit ziemlich unglücklich, weil das ein konstruktionsspezifisches Problem ist.
Das weiß ich aus erster Hand und wirklich berufenem Munde.

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die TP hatte massives Kurbelspiel. Die Shimano-Leute aus Deutschland sind damit ziemlich unglücklich, weil das ein konstruktionsspezifisches Problem ist.
> Das weiß ich aus erster Hand und richlich berufenem Munde.
> 
> Uli



Das Spiel in der Kurbel ist ja nicht weiter schlimm - stört beim Angeln recht wenig. Das liegt daran, dass diese vierkanthalterung der Kurbel nicht richtig passt, die Kurbel wackelt in der Halterung hin und her. Klar ist es grausam wenn man sieht, dass man die Kurbel etwa ein cm hin und herbewegen kann (1cm insgesammt). Jedoch würde ich mich über dieses Problem freuen...
Das Spiel in der Kurbel konnte ich auch bei jeder anderen TwinPower FB im Laden bemerken. Von daher... 
Eigendlich traurig, dass die uns keine Rolle für 200€ verkaufen, wo die Kurbel fest sitzt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Das liegt daran, dass die Kurbel nicht direkt ins Getriebe geschraubt wird, sondern in so ein usseliges Plastiklager. Ich finde eine 200eu Rolle darf kein Kurbelspiel haben.

Uli


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich finde eine 200eu Rolle darf kein Kurbelspiel haben.
> 
> Uli




Seh ich auch so. 

Nur meine TP FB hat ein anderes Problem:

2-3 Stunden in der Ostsee angeln und das Ding Hakt/Ruckt und läuft schwerer. 
Am Fett kann es nicht liegen, da es im Sommer auch der Fall war.
Sie war bisher einmal bei der Shimanowartung - 3 Einsätze später, trat das Problem wieder auf.

Das größte Problem ist, man kann es nur nach einer gewissen Zeit am Wasser bemerken, d.h. im Laden oder zu Hause ist das Problem weg und die läuft wie eine Eins.


----------



## serge7 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das Spiel in der Kurbel ist ja nicht weiter schlimm - stört beim Angeln recht wenig. Das liegt daran, dass diese vierkanthalterung der Kurbel nicht richtig passt, die Kurbel wackelt in der Halterung hin und her. Klar ist es grausam wenn man sieht, dass man die Kurbel etwa ein cm hin und herbewegen kann (1cm insgesammt). Jedoch würde ich mich über dieses Problem freuen...
> Das Spiel in der Kurbel konnte ich auch bei jeder anderen TwinPower FB im Laden bemerken. Von daher...
> Eigendlich traurig, dass die uns keine Rolle für 200€ verkaufen, wo die Kurbel fest sitzt.


 
Ich weiß was ihr meint, ist in der Tat konstruktionsbedingt. Allerdings halte ich die "1 cm" für völlig übertrieben. Meine TP hat auch ganz leichtes Spiel (wenn man hier von Spiel sprechen kann), man merkt es beim Anglen kaum. Eine Stella hat absolut null Spiel, das ist schon richtig, hier wird die Kurbel gleich eingeschraubt und nicht auf der anderen Seite der Rolle festgedreht. Wäre sicherlich ein Verbesserungsvorschlag an Shimano, die Kurbel bei der TP ähnlich zu befestigen. Dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Allerdings halte ich die TP trotzdem auch in dieser FB-Variante für eine ausgezeichnete Rolle die das Geld auch Wert ist...


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß was ihr meint, ist in der Tat konstruktionsbedingt. Allerdings halte ich die "1 cm" für völlig übertrieben.



Wirklich... ich nicht, weil ich den cm sehe.



serge7 schrieb:


> Eine Stella hat absolut null Spiel, das ist schon richtig, hier wird die Kurbel gleich eingeschraubt und nicht auf der anderen Seite der Rolle festgedreht. Wäre sicherlich ein Verbesserungsvorschlag an Shimano, die Kurbel bei der TP ähnlich zu befestigen. Dürfte ja kein Problem sein.



Richtig, ist es auch nicht. Die japansiche TwinPower hat es ja auch so, dass man die Kurbel in das Zahnrad dreht. Warum machen die es so schwer?
Ein Gewinde müssen die eh drehen, die Kurben fest im Zahnrad zu befestigen dürfte leichter und günstiger sein. 
Nachteil, man kann die Rolle nicht auf Rechtshandbetrieb umstellen.




serge7 schrieb:


> Allerdings halte ich die TP trotzdem auch in dieser FB-Variante für eine ausgezeichnete Rolle die das Geld auch Wert ist...



Ich nicht, wie gesagt für über 200€ Listenpreis sollte die Kurbel bitte fest sein. Dazu kommt bei mir diese Laufunruhe die keiner erklären kann. Vermutlich wird sich daran auch nichts geändert haben, wenn sie sehr bald von der zweiten Wartung zurückkommt.
Die Technium FA (+basteln) oder die Technium MgS halte ich für sinnvoller als die TP FB. Ok die Technium hat weniger Lager kostet aber weniger als die Hälfte (leider wackelt hier auch die Kurbel). Jedoch läuft die auch wunderbar.


----------



## duck_68 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Dieser bescheuerte Kunststoffvierkant ist nur bis zur 4000er verbaut, die 5000er hat auch wieder eine Schraubkurbel - ist die viel bessere Lösung. Bin eigentlich froh, von der FB nur eine 2500er mit (noch) recht wenig "Vierkantspiel" zu haben. Mit den 4 & 5000 TP FA, die alle die Schraubkurbel haben, gibt es keinerlei Probleme.

Martin


----------



## serge7 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Wirklich... ich nicht, weil ich den cm sehe.
> 
> Ich nicht, wie gesagt für über 200€ Listenpreis sollte die Kurbel bitte fest sein. Dazu kommt bei mir diese Laufunruhe die keiner erklären kann. Vermutlich wird sich daran auch nichts geändert haben, wenn sie sehr bald von der zweiten Wartung zurückkommt.


 
Kann ja sein, daß es bei Dir in beiden Fällen so ist. Bei mir allerdings nicht. Deswegen muß man das jetzt auch nicht verallgemeinern.

Wenn beim Porsche Carrera der Tankdeckel auf der rechten Seite etwas locker sitzt und minimal Spiel hat ist ja auch nicht das ganze Auto absoluter Mist und ein VW Golf GTI das bessere Auto...


----------



## Pikepauly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi
Ich hab jetzt an meiner Harrison 9 ft 75 Gramm WG ne 4000 er Technium, und die ist mir einfach zu schwer. Wenn ich die Jap. TP nehme hab ich für die ganze Combo 35Gramm weniger Gewicht, wenn ich die Fireblöd oder Stella nehme fast 100 Gramm weniger und das merke ich dann im Handling der Combo schon.

Ich werd mir die Fireblöd und die Stella und auch die Aspire demnächst mal alle bei Uli B. genau anschauen und dann weitersehen.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, daß es bei Dir in beiden Fällen so ist. Bei mir allerdings nicht. Deswegen muß man das jetzt auch nicht verallgemeinern.
> 
> Wenn beim Porsche Carrera der Tankdeckel auf der rechten Seite etwas locker sitzt und minimal Spiel hat ist ja auch nicht das ganze Auto absoluter Mist und ein VW Golf GTI das bessere Auto...



Naja den Tankdeckel würde ich auch nicht locker aufm Tank haben wollen... 

Aber mal ehrlich, warum haben die bei der FA die Schraubkurbel und bei der FB diese Steckka**e. Was mein Problem mit dem Haken angeht, lassen wir mal außen vor. 
Aber für den Preis - was wirklich genug ist - sollte man doch wohl eine Rolle erwarten können, wo nichts wackelt. Genauso würde ich erwarten, dass der Tankdeckel beim 100.000€ Auto nicht wackelt.

Zum minimalen Spiel:

Dass ein gewisses Spiel vorhanden sein muss ist klar, aber das Spiel ist im Getriebe und nicht in der Kurbel. Gäbe es kein Spiel in der Kurbel, wäre die Rolle "fest" und da gäbe es nichts zum Kurbeln. Auch bei einer Steckkurbel gäbe es vermutlich eine gewisse Toleranz gegenüber zum Spiel, aber dieses Ende hier ist echt der Hammer... wie gesagt, dürfte etwa 1 cm sein (auf der Höhe vom Knauf).


----------



## serge7 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Zum minimalen Spiel:
> 
> Dass ein gewisses Spiel vorhanden sein muss ist klar, aber das Spiel ist im Getriebe und nicht in der Kurbel. Gäbe es kein Spiel in der Kurbel, wäre die Rolle "fest" und da gäbe es nichts zum Kurbeln. Auch bei einer Steckkurbel gäbe es vermutlich eine gewisse Toleranz gegenüber zum Spiel, aber dieses Ende hier ist echt der Hammer... wie gesagt, dürfte etwa 1 cm sein (auf der Höhe vom Knauf).


 
Das mag ja technisch alles völlig richtig sein was Du schreibst. Wie weit die Kurbel vom Knauf aus gesehen etc etc. absteht, ist mir doch völlig egal. Mir ist doch nur wichtig wie die Rolle sich beim Fischen verhält, wenn ich die Schnur einkurbele. Und da funktioniert alles einwandfrei und die Kurbel steht fest ohne daß die aufgrund irgendeines "Spieles" Probleme beim Fischen macht. Wie gesagt: Absolut minimal.

Manchmal liest sich das hier als ob man meine, die Kurbel würde so locker sitzen daß die ständig wie ein Flummi hin und her rutscht. Das ist absolut nicht so *in der PRAXIS*.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Da hast du recht. Beim Fischem merkt man das Spiel nicht. Wie denn auch, man kurbelt ja nur in die eine Richtung und da sitzt sie halt stramm an.
Nur wenn man sich das genauer anguckt indem man den Rotor festhält. Trotzdem ist das in der Preiskategorie ein echter Mangel, ich denke da gibt es keine 2 Meinungen. 

Wer diese "Wackel"kurbel toll findet... naja ich weiß nicht. 


Da bleibt nur die Frage, warum Shimano soetwas auf den Markt bringt - hätten die doch sicherlich auch gemerkt oder guckt sich da keiner an was die da verkaufen?
Die weitere Frage wäre, warum sie von der FA das so verschlechtert haben, das die neue FB so ein Magel aufweist.

Kostengründe?

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, immerhin ist ein Gewinde in das Zahnrad drehen deutlich leichter als:
Loch bohren
Kunststoff einsetzen (wenn es Kunststoff ist, hab ich nicht nachgeguckt, da glaub ich mal Uli)
Gewinde auf in Kurbel drehen und auf das Gegenstück dazu


Wenn dies dazuzählt, dass die Rolle 3g leichter wird, würde ich sagen am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## ivo (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi
@Sundvogel

Welche Rolle würdet Ihr den dann fürs Spinnfischen im Salzwasser Empfehlen. 

@Pikepauly

Hab heut die 4000er Stella und die Aspire beim Händler in der Hand gehabt. Mein eindruck: die Aspire läuft leichter. Leider hatte der Händler keine Fireblood zum weiteren Vergleich.

Gruß ivo


----------



## duck_68 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

War es nicht so, dass man bei den FA und 5000er FB "Schraubkurbeln" beim Umbau von Rechts- auf Linkshand die Achse tauschen musste?? Dies fällt bei der "Plastikwackelkurbel" weg - da sparen die Shimanskis sich die zusätliche Achse, die bei jeder Rolle dabei war ein. Und wenn an jeder Rolle nur 10 Cent gespart werden - bei einer Million Rollen macht das ganz schön was aus - hoffentlich kommen die nicht noch auf weitere dumme Gedanken....


----------



## serge7 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Beim Fischem merkt man das Spiel nicht. Wie denn auch, man kurbelt ja nur in die eine Richtung und da sitzt sie halt stramm an.
> Nur wenn man sich das genauer anguckt indem man den Rotor festhält. Trotzdem ist das in der Preiskategorie ein echter Mangel, ich denke da gibt es keine 2 Meinungen.
> 
> Wer diese "Wackel"kurbel toll findet... naja ich weiß nicht.
> ...


 
Daß die Kurbel toll ist hat keiner gesagt. Hatten wir doch schon ein Fazit gezogen, daß das verbesserungswürdig ist beim nächsten Modell. Könnte mir nur vorstellen, daß Shimano bei diesem Modell einen rechtshandbetrieb ermöglichen wollte. Sonst fällt mir auch kein Grund für diese Konstruktion ein.#c

Was ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, daß ihr hier meiner Meinung nach etwas übertreibt und mit der TP FB etwas zu hart ins Gericht geht und daß sie in der Praxis trotz allem eine tolle Rolle ist. Ich will damit ja schließlich angeln...


----------



## duck_68 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Daß die Kurbel toll ist hat keiner gesagt. Hatten wir doch schon ein Fazit gezogen, daß das verbesserungswürdig ist beim nächsten Modell. Könnte mir nur vorstellen, daß Shimano bei diesem Modell einen rechtshandbetrieb ermöglichen wollte. Sonst fällt mir auch kein Grund für diese Konstruktion ein.#c
> Was ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, daß ihr hier meiner Meinung nach etwas übertreibt und mit der TP FB etwas zu hart ins Gericht geht und daß sie in der Praxis trotz allem eine tolle Rolle ist. Ich will damit ja schließlich angeln...



Umbau war bei jeder Rolle möglich, nur eben duch das Wechseln der mitgelieferten Achsen


----------



## serge7 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Und wenn an jeder Rolle nur 10 Cent gespart werden - bei einer Million Rollen macht das ganz schön was aus - hoffentlich kommen die nicht noch auf weitere dumme Gedanken....


 
Werden die glaube ich nicht, zumindest nicht in der Breite. Shimano lebt von dem Ruf ihrer Qualitätsführerschaft, das ist ein Ergebnis langjähriger Arbeit im technischen sowie im Marketing-Bereich. So etwas setzt man als Weltunternehmen nicht leichtfertig aufs Spiel, es sei denn man hätte größere interne Probleme...Wovon ich bei Shimano jetzt mal nicht ausgehe...Die Shimano Aktie liegt schon seit Monaten stabil um die 24 EUR, so daß hier also operativ alles glatt zu aufen scheint und man es nicht nötig hat, sein Image aufs Spiel zu setzen.


----------



## duck_68 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Schaun wir mal, jedenfalls ist dieser mistige Kunststoffvierkant mittlerweile bei verdammt vielen Rollenmodellen zu finden - leider!!


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Was ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen wollte ist, daß ihr hier meiner Meinung nach etwas übertreibt und mit der TP FB etwas zu hart ins Gericht geht und daß sie in der Praxis trotz allem eine tolle Rolle ist. Ich will damit ja schließlich angeln...



Denk ich nicht. Ich denke ehr, dass du viel Geld dafür ausgegeben hast und davon fest überzeugt bist, dass es eine wirkliche Top-Rolle ist, eben weil dein Geld und deine Vorstellung dran hängt.

Sorry klingt hart, kann's aber nicht netter formulieren. 

Klar will man nicht gerne zugeben, dass man grade viel Geld in den Sand gesetzt hat...

Edit: sorry falls es nicht stimmen sollte, dann nehm ich alles zurück un behaupte das Gegenteil :Edit-ende

Wie gesagt, man kann mit dem Teil ohne Probleme angeln. 
Du kannst auch ohne Probleme Autofahren, obwohl du die Tür nicht richtig zu bekommst. 
Du kannst auch in einem Haus wohnen, wo der Keller nicht dicht ist.
Du kannst auch fernsehn, ohne Farbe... 

Das ist und bleibt ein Konstrukionsfehler, der bei dem Preis nicht sein dürfte. 
Wenn ich mir eine 30€ Nexave nehme und da wackelt die Kurbel etwas - wem stört's bei dem Preis erwarte ich nicht das *Beste*, jedoch eine Rolle mit der angeln kann - und das geht damit.

Vielleicht ist die TP FB eine tolle Rolle, aber ich finde soetwas darf ab einem gewissen Preis nicht passieren. 

Dazu soll in der TP FB ja auch das alte Stellagetriebe drinne sein (hat mir ein Händler erzählt). Wie war das bei der Stella FA, die hatte doch sicherlich auch eine Schraubkurbel?
Denmach wäre im allbesten Fall, das Getriebematerial das selbe...

Wie Martin schon schrieb, bei der FA konnte man auch ohne Probleme die Kurbel tauschen - ok vielleicht ist es 1min mehr Aufwand, aber wer tauscht schon ständig am Wasser die Kurbelseite - das ist eine einmalige Sache.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> War es nicht so, dass man bei den FA und 5000er FB "Schraubkurbeln" beim Umbau von Rechts- auf Linkshand die Achse tauschen musste?? Dies fällt bei der "Plastikwackelkurbel" weg - da sparen die Shimanskis sich die zusätliche Achse, die bei jeder Rolle dabei war ein. Und wenn an jeder Rolle nur 10 Cent gespart werden - bei einer Million Rollen macht das ganz schön was aus - hoffentlich kommen die nicht noch auf weitere dumme Gedanken....




Dann sollen sie die 10 Cent sparen und einfach 2 Modelle rausbringen, wird bei den Multis doch auch gemacht.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

@Chrizzi
Ich hatte ja jahrelang eine TP F an meiner Mefospinne und der Unterschied/Abbau über Fa bis zur Fb ist schon schlimm find ich.
Bin froh keine zu haben, wäre wahrscheinlich schon über Ebay wieder weg.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## serge7 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Denk ich nicht. Ich denke ehr, dass du viel Geld dafür ausgegeben hast und davon fest überzeugt bist, dass es eine wirkliche Top-Rolle ist, eben weil dein Geld und deine Vorstellung dran hängt.
> 
> Sorry klingt hart, kann's aber nicht netter formulieren.
> 
> ...


 
Der erste Abschnitt ist eine Vermutungsfalle. Du vermutest einfach daß ich so denke und deswegen gebe ich Dir jetzt das feedback, daß es nicht so ist (ohne das jetzt hier öffentlich weiter zu erläutern, Deine Vermutung ist ein psychologisches Phänomen dessen ich nicht mein Eigen nenne). Ich habe außer einer TP auch noch weitere Rollen (die zum Teil noch mehr Geld gekostet haben) wie z.B. die Stella. Trotzdem fische ich sehr gerne mit der TP und bleibe bei dem was ich dazu gesagt habe. Vielleicht bist Du zu sehr ins Detail verliebt?

Der letzte Abschnitt mit Deinem gezogenen Vergleich (Auto etc.) halte ich, Du gestattest es mir, für völlig sinnfrei. Diese Dinge sind einfach nicht mit unserer Thematik vergleichbar.


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



serge7 schrieb:


> Der erste Abschnitt ist eine Vermutungsfalle. Du vermutest einfach daß ich so denke und deswegen gebe ich Dir jetzt das feedback, daß es nicht so ist (ohne das jetzt hier öffentlich weiter zu erläutern, Deine Vermutung ist ein psychologisches Phänomen dessen ich nicht mein Eigen nenne). Ich habe außer einer TP auch noch weitere Rollen (die zum Teil noch mehr Geld gekostet haben) wie z.B. die Stella. Trotzdem fische ich sehr gerne mit der TP und bleibe bei dem was ich dazu gesagt habe. Vielleicht bist Du zu sehr ins Detail verliebt?
> 
> Der letzte Abschnitt mit Deinem gezogenen Vergleich (Auto etc.) halte ich, Du gestattest es mir, für völlig sinnfrei. Diese Dinge sind einfach nicht mit unserer Thematik vergleichbar.




Siehe mein Edit, was ich in der Zeit hingeschrieben hab, als du vermutlich diesem Post erfasst hast.

Naja so sinnfrei halte ich die Vergleiche nicht, ok sie sind überzogen, jedoch sind dies auch nur Konstruktionsfehler...


----------



## serge7 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Siehe mein Edit, was ich in der Zeit hingeschrieben hab, als du vermutlich diesem Post erfasst hast.
> 
> Naja so sinnfrei halte ich die Vergleiche nicht, ok sie sind überzogen, jedoch sind dies auch nur Konstruktionsfehler...


 
So ist es!!! Es ist *überzogen*...Nichts anderes versuche ich die ganze Zeit herauszuarbeiten. Danke!#6

Das andere ist erledigt, geschenkt!:m


----------



## Chrizzi (20. November 2007)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Naja aber es gibt hier ja anscheinend mehrere die nicht einsehen, viel Geld in eine Rolle zu stecken, wo im Endeffekt die Kurbel nicht wirklich fest in einem Plastikdinges sitzt. 

Ich kenn die TP F nicht, sie soll aber qualitativ deutlich besser (gewesen) sein als die jetzigen TPs auf'm Markt. 


Klar wenn die TP FB normal lauft, ist es eine tolle Rolle, immerhin tut sie das was sie soll - und das nichtmal schlecht. Leider hat meine den Geist nach etwa einem halben Jahr Ostsee aufgegeben, zumindestens macht das den Anschein. Dazu kommt dieser Konstruktionsfehler, den ich nicht begreifen kann, aber anscheinend ärgert sich Shimano selbst darüber, da das hier nicht gut ankommt. Ich denke so ein Fehler machen die kein zweites mal. 

Teilweise hab ich auch das Gefühl, dass die uns hier als irgendwelche Versuchsdinger betrachten. Z.B. hab ich gehört das die neue Stella mit der aus Japan (sollen ja baugleich sein) nicht so komplett übereinstimmen... 
Die TwinPower aus Japan hat noch die Schraubkurbel.

Die TwinPower FA (vermutlich auch die F) hatten diese Schraubkurbel auch noch, jedoch wurde sie abgeschafft. 


Es ist nur ein Detail... aber eines was schon einige wohl vom Kauf abgehalten hat.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hi Shim. Fans!

Haben ja glaube ich noch nichts gehört über einen Fireblood Test hier im Board???
SL 5000 hat jetzt aber wohl eine oder 2 gekauft und könnte ja mal was sagen.
Ich komme überraschend an eine zusätzliche Spinnrute für die ich die Fireblöd im Auge habe.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Living Dead (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hi Shim. Fans!
> 
> Haben ja glaube ich noch nichts gehört über einen Fireblood Test hier im Board???
> SL 5000 hat jetzt aber wohl eine oder 2 gekauft und könnte ja mal was sagen.
> ...



Ich las grad "Fireblood" im Zusammenhang mit "Spinnrute" und bekam das glatte Gruseln  

Zu TP FB: Wo ist euer Problem? In JP bekommt man für weniger Geld VIEL mehr Rolle. Klar ärgert man sich hier 200€ für nen Plastik Vierkant auszugeben. Shit happens. Kopf hoch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Meines Wissens gibt es da 3 sehr verschiedene Shimano Kurbelbefestigungen:

- den 4-Kant mit nicht-metrischer Plastikrädchen-Gegenschraube auf der anderen Seite
das ist Standard bei allen günstigeren

- die wechselbare Durchsteckscachse mit Verschraubung auf der anderen Seite,
so bei TP FA und Fireblood ...

- die echte oldstyle Einschraubkrubel mit einem kurzen Schraubzapfen,
so bei TP F und Aspire FA ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Zu dem Kurbelspiel der TP FB u.a. Sachen:

Es ist schließlich eine Frage der Rollenanwendung.
Wer *Stop-and-Go* mit der Rolle betreibt sieht die Rolle ganz anders als der *Dauerkurbler*, hat eine andere Wahrnehmung auf ihr Verhalten.
Insofern kann ich manche Leut verstehen, die z.B. GuFis über die Rute (+Rücklaufsperre der Rolle zupfen) und dann lose Schnur einkurbeln. Eine schnelle leichte und sehr gut laufende Rolle ist da ideal.
Wer einen 5er Spinner schnell einholt oder Tieftauchwobbler mit >2EUR-Stück Schaufeln permanent einholt empfindet ganz andere Vorteile an der Rolle, da wirklich permanent mit Kraft gekurbelt wird.

Es ist sehr leicht einzusehen, daß der Stop-and-Go Betrieb die Kurbelaufnahme viel mehr belastet und auch bei der zupfenden Angelart das äußerst nervig ist, während der Dauerkurbler über das Kurbelspiel eher hinwegsehen kann, merkt er ja eigentlich nicht.


----------



## sa-s (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich las grad "Fireblood" im Zusammenhang mit "Spinnrute" und bekam das glatte Gruseln
> 
> Zu TP FB: Wo ist euer Problem? In JP bekommt man für weniger Geld VIEL mehr Rolle. Klar ärgert man sich hier 200€ für nen Plastik Vierkant auszugeben. Shit happens. Kopf hoch



ich hab die tp 4000 fb zerlegt aber keinen plastikvierkant entdeckt.

es ist einzig und allein eine passungenauigkeit, welche sich im normalbetrieb nicht bemerkbar macht, da man ja stets in die gleiche richtung kurbelt. auch die balstbarkeit dürfte imho nicht darunter leiden.

lediglich der versuch den rotor festzuhalten und die kurbel in beide richtungen zu drehen bringt die toleranz ans tageslicht.

so what?

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



sa-s schrieb:


> es ist einzig und allein eine passungenauigkeit, welche sich im normalbetrieb nicht bemerkbar macht, da man ja stets in die gleiche richtung kurbelt. auch die balstbarkeit dürfte imho nicht darunter leiden.
> 
> so what?


S.o., Stop-and-Go Betrieb! :m


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich stell mir gerade die Frage Aspire oder Fireblood.
Und ihr seid schon wieder beim Thema Wackelkurbel????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade die Frage Aspire oder Fireblood.
> Und ihr seid schon wieder beim Thema Wackelkurbel????


Aspire FA, wg. günstiger Preis und soliderer Kurbel! :m

Eintscheidendes Gebrauchsplazet hätte dazu ja Living Dead , wie siehts aus mit der Aspire-Erprobung?


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Preis zählt nicht.
Dürften beide für 250 Euro zu kriegen sein.
Gewicht zugunsten der Fireblöd!!
Eigentlich klar.


----------



## Living Dead (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ja Aspire läuft wie neu. Pilken und Gufis 23cm hatte sie schon.


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Moin Jonas!
Das ist natürlich auch ein Argument.
Vieleicht sollte man so denken wie eine Frau!
Passt das Blau der Rolle zum Blau der Rute!


----------



## Living Dead (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich kenn die Fireblood nicht. Für Mefo, Zander würde ich die Fireblood nehmen. Wenns aufen Bodden geht eher die Aspire. Alu Gehäuse und so. Das ist jetzt aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Deine Meinung ist aber ja eine der Wenigen, die wirklich was über die Aspire aussagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich kann ihm vom Begrabbeln der Fireblood nur unterstützen:
Fireblood und Stella FB+FD wirken "weicher" als die Aspire FA, die hat das richtige Vollmetallfeeling was ich halt so schätze :g - vorbelastet sicher , und dürfte wirklich mehr abkönnen!

Und eben die simple Einschraubkurbel, was kein Nachteil sein kann.
Der Thread mit dem ausgegangenen E-Teil "lange Kurbelachse" der TP-FA habe ich noch gut in Erinnerung, das bricht wohl mal mehr, und der Dealer in H war nur am Fluchen (+Cancel) als er mir die Fireblood mal vorwechseln sollte. 
Auch wenn du gerne den "geilen" Mooosgummigriff der Fireblood haben möchtest und das rote Design ja schnieke ist , die Aspire FA wirkt auf jeden Fall solider. Auch wurden schon richtig neue Firebloods im Re-sale bei i-bäh gesichtet.

NACHTRAG: Achso Rollengöße, ich vergleich natürlich immer primär 4000er Shim. Größen wenn möglich, bei den 2500er siehts wieder ein bischen anders aus und man erwartet da weniger Power+Solidität.


----------



## Living Dead (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Deine Meinung ist aber ja eine der Wenigen, die wirklich was über die Aspire aussagen.



"Also ich hab mal von meinem Tackledealer gehört,dass ihm einer gesagt hat die wäre schlecht. Ich weiss jetzt aber nicht ob das die Aspire mit Front oder Heckbremse war. Könnte auch ne Cormoran gewesen sein."

:g


----------



## worker_one (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Ich hab die Aspire 4000FA jetzt nen guten Monat. Und ich bin begeistert.
OK, vorher hatte ich ne RedArc und ne Ryobi Excia in Gebrauch, kann also nicht der Massstab sein.
Der Lauf ist echt top...#6


----------



## Freelander (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hallo,
@pauly

Ich kann dir auch nur zur Aspire raten,aber auch nur weil ich die Fireblood bisher nur im Laden gekurbelt habe und darüber keine Praxiserfahrung gesammelt habe.
Die Aspire habe ich jetzt eine Saison lang gefischt und muß sagen die läuft noch immer ohne irgendwelche Anzeichen von Ermüdung.
Ich habe zu 90% in der Ostsee zum Mefofischen gebraucht.
Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich damit schon in Ausgeworfen habe aber es waren mit Sicherheit mehr als 1000 mal.
Einige Male mußte sie auch mal im Salzwasser abtauchen auch das hat ihr bis jetzt nicht gschadet,allerings  spüle ich sie auch nach jedem Ostseetörn mit Süßwasser einmal kurz ab.
An der Elbe habe ich damit auch 28gr Köpfe rausgefeuert.
Ich bin von der Rolle so begeistert das ich mir vor kurzem eine zweite davon zugelegt habe und schon darüber nachdenke ob ich mir noch die 2500er zulege.
Ich habe auch da wieder im Laden die Fireblood und die Aspire nebeneinander laufen lassen.
Die Fireblood läuft tatsächlich ein wenig weicher und leichter ist sie auch,aber was bei mir kaufentscheidend war ist die Tatsache das die Aspire eine Ersatzspule hat bei der ich mal eben auf die Schnelle die Spulentauschen kann wenn dies die Situation am Gewässer erfordert.
Bei der Fireblood mußte für teuer Geld eine Ersatzspule dazu bestellen.
Totzdem wenn es die mal irgendwann im Angebot in Kaltenkirchen gibt werde ich mir wohl auch eine holen.
Wie gesagt das P/L-Verhältnis bei der Aspire ist total OK.
Die gibts ja auch Momentan wieder in KaKi für 249.-


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Danke!
Vor allem das mit der Spule ist wirklich ein Argument zugunsten der Aspire.


----------



## Freelander (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Hallo Pauly,
Ich sende dir mal eine PN.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Die Fireblood Rollen haben noch mal einen ziemlichen Preisrutsch gehabt.
@SL 5000 

Hast Deine schon da?????

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Living Dead (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Kostet jetzt so ungefähr wieviel?


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Moin Moin!

Die 4000 er Grössse bei HAV 399 Euro.
Die Aspire wurde da auch gesenkt. Vermutlich wegen Kaki.


----------



## Living Dead (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Die 4000 er Grössse bei HAV 399 Euro.
> Die Aspire wurde da auch gesenkt. Vermutlich wegen Kaki.



"Kaki" ich musste erstmal 5min überlgen was du jetzt meinst 

Ok aber 250 zu 399 is für mich ne klare Sache!


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Shimano Fireblood Neuheiten 2007*

Wäre im Moment für mich auch ne klare Sache!
Aber definitiver Bedarf ist ja erst nach der Schonzeit.
Also kann ich warten.


----------

